# Cosa fa fallire un matrimonio



## alberto15 (17 Maggio 2021)

Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
					

Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere




					www.huffingtonpost.it
				




Se in quei 5 minuti lei ti ignora cosa significa?


----------



## Ginevra65 (17 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
> 
> 
> Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
> ...


Devi ascoltare quando parla, non che scegli proprio i 5 minuti che non ti da retta


----------



## ologramma (17 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Devi ascoltare quando parla, non che scegli proprio i 5 minuti che non ti da retta


oltre che ascoltare devo ripetere perchè  non ricordo , comunque se devo fare spesa mi da il foglietto così le scuse stanno a zero


----------



## Brunetta (17 Maggio 2021)

Il consiglio mi fa un po’ ridere. 
È ciò che si fa quando una persona ti interessa.
Però è anche vero che se si fa “come se..” a volte agire un sentimento, che pure non si prova, può farlo provare.


----------



## oriente70 (17 Maggio 2021)

E per fortuna le donne sono sempre presenti


----------



## Lostris (17 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
> 
> 
> Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
> ...


Che hai scelto i 5 minuti sbagliati.
Il tempismo è quasi tutto nella vita.




Comunque ho dovuto rileggere alcune frasi almeno tre volte per capire certe baggianate scritte.


----------



## Foglia (18 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che hai scelto i 5 minuti sbagliati.
> Il tempismo è quasi tutto nella vita.
> 
> 
> ...



Si, c'è una baggianata grossa come una casa, che è quella per cui le donne (solo le donne eh) lascerebbero gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Questa è una strombolata colossale pure per me. Evidentemente all'innamoramento, davanti a uno che non ti caga nemmeno 5 minuti nella giornata, subentra il disamore, manco (quasi) da dirsi.

Sulla domanda di @alberto15 , mi viene da dire che, esclusa la tua ipotesi sul tempismo, se il mancato reciproco ascolto (o l'accoglienza dell'ascolto) è la norma, è perché non si vuole nemmeno più ascoltare. Che questo sia sempre "colpa" della trascuratezza non so.

Pare quasi che nell'articolo si parli di uno "sforzo" all'ascolto, direi che senz'altro sarebbe preferibile non vederlo come un "esercizio". Avendo fatto un pò di terapia di coppia quello che posso dire è che questo "sforzo"  viene proposto anche sotto forma di "esercizio", proprio per provare a ritrovare un pò di piacere nel dialogo. Con me non ha funzionato, ma ero a un punto che.... altro che vedere "artefatto" un tentativo, non so come dire.

Avevo oramai in testa un solo obiettivo, che era quello della separazione, e questa terapia fu invero solo un "passaggio". Gli "esercizi" (erano proprio autentici "compiti", tipo uscire insieme in qualche locale, ritrovarsi noi due a parlare: non vedevo l'ora che finisse) che dava il terapista li ho vissuti come una fatica enorme. Ennesima prova che la direzione giusta era un'altra.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Maggio 2021)

Che se non ci si ascolta nemmeno per 5 minuti...vuol dire che si è al di là di qualsiasi tentativo di ristabilire un rapporto....
Io vengo ormai bellamente ignorata...
E pace.....
Devo però trovare una soluzione...o fregarmene e iniziare veramente a farmi i fatti miei....


----------



## Brunetta (18 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che se non ci si ascolta nemmeno per 5 minuti...vuol dire che si è al di là di qualsiasi tentativo di ristabilire un rapporto....
> Io vengo ormai bellamente ignorata...
> E pace.....
> Devo però trovare una soluzione...o fregarmene e iniziare veramente a farmi i fatti miei....


Non te li fai?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non te li fai?


Al momento no....


----------



## Ginevra65 (18 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> oltre che ascoltare devo ripetere perchè  non ricordo , comunque se devo fare spesa mi da il foglietto così le scuse stanno a zero


Bravo, così si fa


----------



## Gennaro73 (18 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che se non ci si ascolta nemmeno per 5 minuti...vuol dire che si è al di là di qualsiasi tentativo di ristabilire un rapporto....
> Io vengo ormai bellamente ignorata...
> E pace.....
> Devo però trovare una soluzione...o fregarmene e iniziare veramente a farmi i fatti miei....


Io mi sono adeguato: solo discorsi semplici, nulla di particolare.

È anche una donna intelligente, ma soffre se deve iniziare a riflettere troppo sulle cose.

Come se un tradimento nei miei confronti la tormentasse... o forse è proprio quello.

Ma era così un pó da quando l'ho conosciuta, quando pare stesse tradendo il suo ormai ex con me, dicendo a me che in realtà era finita con il suo ex.

Cioè, inizió con me, senza ancora aver troncato con l'altro, e forse questo già la rendeva un pó pensierosa, un pó sulle sue (ha sempre voluto mantenere dei segreti molto piú di me), poi, una volta entrata in modalità fedele, non ha retto, ed ha avuto bisogno dell'adrenalina del tradimento con altri per risentirsi viva come con me all'inizio.  Stavolta peró era sposata di già e con figlia, ed ha trovato un saggio/salame  dall'altra parte.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (18 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> Io mi sono adeguato: solo discorsi semplici, nulla di particolare.
> 
> È anche una donna intelligente, ma soffre se deve iniziare a riflettere troppo sulle cose.
> 
> ...


Io non mi accontento di discorsi semplici...
Non sono una sedia...
Sono una persona ....vorrei essere vista ancora come tale...
E onestamente...sul discorso fedeltà per me devo calare un velo pietoso...
Non lo sono mai stata...
Solo con mio marito...fino ad un certo punto...
Sarò io il problema...non metto in dubbio...
Sono di difficile gestione ..me lo diceva una mia amica qualche giorno fa...
Su altri argomenti...non sapendo ovviamente della mia infedeltà...
Ma probabilmente sono proprio così...devi sapermi gestire...io i segnali li invio...anche le istruzioni...ma se non sono percepite...il tutto va a ramengo...

Allo stesso modo sono anche stufa di non essere considerata...
Le mie parti di colpe me le assumo...ma non ho io il 100% delle mancanze...
Se mi fai sentire importante come la suddetta sedia .. è ovvio che poi anch'io perda interesse e voglia nel rapporto....


----------



## Gennaro73 (18 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Io non mi accontento di discorsi semplici...
> Non sono una sedia...
> Sono una persona ....vorrei essere vista ancora come tale...
> E onestamente...sul discorso fedeltà per me devo calare un velo pietoso...
> ...


purtroppo è così... per certi versi quello che dici potrebbe dirlo mia moglie, dalla questione dei segnali a quella della fedeltà.

La differenza è che tra i due è lei che comunica di meno. All'inizio non davo importanza alla cosa, scaricando erroneamente le colpe sui suoi familiari un pó opprimenti, e credendo che la mamma, indiavolata, appena capí che la figlia stavolta rischiava di fare sul serio, le desse pensiero. Era vero solo in parte... l'altra parte devono essere stati i suoi trascorsi e la sua paura che non sarebbe stata fedele a differenza di come mi presentavo io (ed infatti i suoi discorsi nati dopo un paio di anni di relazione, secondi i quali io non avendo esperienza come lei, ed in caso di tradimento sarei scappato, erano anche essi una ammissione del suo tradimento...dato che ovviamente, lei che invece di esperienza ne ha, una volta traditomi, aveva avuto il merito di non farsi influenzare troppo, e di non essere scappata. Un modo per sentirsi migliore di fronte a me: ti ho tradito, ma se lo fai tu, scappi, mentre io no).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> purtroppo è così... per certi versi quello che dici potrebbe dirlo mia moglie, dalla questione dei segnali a quella della fedeltà.
> 
> La differenza è che tra i due è lei che comunica di meno. All'inizio non davo importanza alla cosa, scaricando erroneamente le colpe sui suoi familiari un pó opprimenti, e credendo che la mamma, indiavolata, appena capí che la figlia stavolta rischiava di fare sul serio, le desse pensiero. Era vero solo in parte... l'altra parte devono essere stati i suoi trascorsi e la sua paura che non sarebbe stata fedele a differenza di come mi presentavo io (ed infatti i suoi discorsi nati dopo un paio di anni di relazione, secondi i quali io non avendo esperienza come lei, ed in caso di tradimento sarei scappato, erano anche essi una ammissione del suo tradimento...dato che ovviamente, lei che invece di esperienza ne ha, una volta traditomi, aveva avuto il merito di non farsi influenzare troppo, e di non essere scappata. Un modo per sentirsi migliore di fronte a me: ti ho tradito, ma se lo fai tu, scappi, mentre io no).


In che senso scappato?dalla potenziale relazione extra?o dal vs matrimonio?


----------



## Gennaro73 (19 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> In che senso scappato?dalla potenziale relazione extra?o dal vs matrimonio?


Nel senso che non avendo io molta esperienza, se una donna mi "circuiva", (secondo la sua teoria) io avrei perso la testa per essa, ed essa mi avrebbe manovrato come un burattino, facendomi anche abbandonare l'attuale matrimonio, se solo lo avesse voluto.

Al contrario, lei, invece, essendo piú "scafata", anche tradendomi, si manterrebbe di piú con i piedi per terra, e non perdendo la testa, non mi lascerebbe.

Come fa a saperlo senza averne avuto una prova sul campo?

...ed inizió con questo discorso di punto in bianco, quando stavamo insieme da circa 2anni...


Si compiaceva proprio del fatto si fare meglio di me (a suo avviso), in caso di tradimento..., e ne parlava come di un dato di fatto.

Io rispondevo che non sapevo come avrei fatto, non essendo mai successo... ma lei lo sapeva...


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Bravo, così si fa


ora lei a riposo se lo scrive da sola il biglietto , che spesso dimentica a casa , ma io non sono come lei quindi non infierisco  ma dentro di me rido con gusto


----------



## ologramma (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Che se non ci si ascolta nemmeno per 5 minuti...vuol dire che si è al di là di qualsiasi tentativo di ristabilire un rapporto....
> Io vengo ormai bellamente ignorata...
> E pace.....
> Devo però trovare una soluzione...o fregarmene e iniziare veramente a farmi i fatti miei....


vedi che delle volte   ci accoppiamo, brutto termine, male , intendo sposarsi o convivere ?
Leggo  che molte storie hanno disfunzioni  in molti campi  , dopo i primi anni di stare insieme  , poi le magagne si ingigantiscono e ce nella coppia ci sono silenzi , negazioni , o il non vedere i problemi della coppia , intendo tttti , come pensi si possa seguitare in serenità?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che delle volte   ci accoppiamo, brutto termine, male , intendo sposarsi o convivere ?
> Leggo  che molte storie hanno disfunzioni  in molti campi  , dopo i primi anni di stare insieme  , poi le magagne si ingigantiscono e ce nella coppia ci sono silenzi , negazioni , o il non vedere i problemi della coppia , intendo tttti , come pensi si possa seguitare in serenità?


Infatti è quello che mi sto domandando anche io da tempo...
Altrimenti non sarei arrivata qua....
La vita è un evoluzione continua, non rimaniamo immutati nel tempo.....anche solo cambiare lavoro ti fa cambiare qualcosa nella tua personalità...ma se l altra persona non ti segue nei cambiamenti rimane indietro...non si cammina più allo stesso ritmo...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Infatti è quello che mi sto domandando anche io da tempo...
> Altrimenti non sarei arrivata qua....
> La vita è un evoluzione continua, non rimaniamo immutati nel tempo.....anche solo cambiare lavoro ti fa cambiare qualcosa nella tua personalità...ma se l altra persona non ti segue nei cambiamenti rimane indietro...non si cammina più allo stesso ritmo...


Scusa eh... ma quella che cammina sei solo tu? Lui ti deve seguire? Davvero credi che lui sia immobile?
Mi fai venire in mente quando, prima dei cellulari, mi ero data appuntamento con una amica davanti a un negozio di una catena, ma di negozi nella via ce n’erano due e spostandoci da uno all’altro non ci siamo trovate. 
E poi, ma davvero pensi che scopare con altri sia un modo, non dico utile al tuo matrimonio, ma a te stessa?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh... ma quella che cammina sei solo tu? Lui ti deve seguire? Davvero credi che lui sia immobile?
> Mi fai venire in mente quando, prima dei cellulari, mi ero data appuntamento con una amica davanti a un negozio di una catena, ma di negozi nella via ce n’erano due e spostandoci da uno all’altro non ci siamo trovate.
> E poi, ma davvero pensi che scopare con altri sia un modo, non dico utile al tuo matrimonio, ma a te stessa?


Lui non mi deve seguire...
Dovrebbe camminare insieme a me che è ben diverso....
Sull utilità di scopare in giro????? Non passo le giornate a saltare da un letto all' altro....
E cmq del buon sesso si potrebbe essere utile... un po'a tutti...


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scusa eh... ma quella che cammina sei solo tu? Lui ti deve seguire? Davvero credi che lui sia immobile?
> Mi fai venire in mente quando, prima dei cellulari, mi ero data appuntamento con una amica davanti a un negozio di una catena, ma di negozi nella via ce n’erano due e spostandoci da uno all’altro non ci siamo trovate.
> E poi, ma davvero pensi che scopare con altri sia un modo, non dico utile al tuo matrimonio, ma a te stessa?


Utile a star bene con se stessa perché no. 
Non ridurrei il tutto  allo scopare..


----------



## Nocciola (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lui non mi deve seguire...
> Dovrebbe camminare insieme a me che è ben diverso....
> Sull utilità di scopare in giro????? Non passo le giornate a saltare da un letto all' altro....
> E cmq del buon sesso si potrebbe essere utile... un po'a tutti...


Camminare o sforzarsi di farlo. Dimostrare che vuole farlo. Scusa sto proiettando


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Camminare o sforzarsi di farlo. Dimostrare che vuole farlo. Scusa sto proiettando


Proietta pure
Sai anche quello che mi irrita tantissimo?
La mancanza di iniziativa...su tutto ..
Non è per nulla propositivo...io tiro fuori idee e lui mi guarda come se avessi 3 teste....
E la sua risposta preferita è boohhh...


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Lui non mi deve seguire...
> Dovrebbe camminare insieme a me che è ben diverso....
> Sull utilità di scopare in giro????? Non passo le giornate a saltare da un letto all' altro....
> E cmq del buon sesso si potrebbe essere utile... un po'a tutti...


Non mi sono spiegata.
Se camminare con te è seguire te, non funziona.
Tu pensi di camminare con lui?
Se tradisci hai la testa altrove. Orsù.
Usciamo dalla logica di chi ha ragione e chi ha torto e cerchiamo di vedere la situazione


----------



## Brunetta (20 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Camminare o sforzarsi di farlo. Dimostrare che vuole farlo. Scusa *sto proiettand*o


Appunto. Le situazioni sono diverse.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Se camminare con te è seguire te, non funziona.
> Tu pensi di camminare con lui?
> Se tradisci hai la testa altrove. Orsù.
> Usciamo dalla logica di chi ha ragione e chi ha torto e cerchiamo di vedere la situazione


Non deve seguire me....
E poi non è che passo la vita a tradire...


----------



## Vera (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non deve seguire me....
> E poi non è che passo la vita a tradire...


Prima hai detto che, giustamente, hai avuto dei cambiamenti. Anche lui li avrà avuti, per le stesse motivazioni o per ragioni diverse. C'è anche un nuovo lui, non solo una nuova te. È questo che non metti in conto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Prima hai detto che, giustamente, hai avuto dei cambiamenti. Anche lui li avrà avuti, per le stesse motivazioni o per ragioni diverse. C'è anche un nuovo lui, non solo una nuova te. È questo che non metti in conto.


C è un nuovo lui che non riconosce una nuova me...


----------



## abebis (20 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi sono spiegata.
> Se camminare con te è seguire te, non funziona.
> Tu pensi di camminare con lui?
> *Se tradisci hai la testa altrove. Orsù.*
> Usciamo dalla logica di chi ha ragione e chi ha torto e cerchiamo di vedere la situazione


A me fanno schiantare quelle persone che dicono di essere perfettamente centrate sulla coppia e poi scopano a destra e a manca! 

Sarà l'ingenuità dei miei diciassette anni...


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ora lei a riposo se lo scrive da sola il biglietto , che spesso dimentica a casa , ma io non sono come lei quindi non infierisco  ma dentro di me rido con gusto


Vendetta tremenda vendetta


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> C è un nuovo lui che non riconosce una nuova me...


Sai, quando ti leggo penso sempre che tutto debba girare intorno a te, non ti adatti assolutamente. Sono gli altri che si devono modificare


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sai, quando ti leggo penso sempre che tutto debba girare intorno a te, non ti adatti assolutamente. Sono gli altri che si devono modificare


Maahhh non lo so...non mi pare proprio.. 
Però ognuno vede negli altri qualcosa che forse c è ma molto spesso non c è...
E se anche fosse.... sarò egocentrica?
Amen...ma avrò anche qualche cosa di positivo....


----------



## Ginevra65 (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Maahhh non lo so...non mi pare proprio..
> Però ognuno vede negli altri qualcosa che forse c è ma molto spesso non c è...
> E se anche fosse.... sarò egocentrica?
> Amen...ma avrò anche qualche cosa di positivo....


Se lo dici tu, magari varrebbe la pena sentire anche l'altra parte, se vede ciò che vedi tu


----------



## bravagiulia75 (20 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se lo dici tu, magari varrebbe la pena sentire anche l'altra parte, se vede ciò che vedi tu


Quando si registrerà potrete chiedere a lui....
O vieni domenica a casa mia che faccio un aperitivo con un po'di amici


----------



## Vera (20 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> C è un nuovo lui che non riconosce una nuova me...


E viceversa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> E viceversa.


Sicuramente...ma siamo ad un livello dove io gli faccio le domande e dove lui se reputa che una cosa non gli interessa o non la vuole fare...non mi risponde nemmeno...
Ed è successo anche ieri sera....morale...io incazzata e per lui tutto normale....


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...ma siamo ad un livello dove io gli faccio le domande e dove lui se reputa che una cosa non gli interessa o non la vuole fare...non mi risponde nemmeno...
> Ed è successo anche ieri sera....morale...io incazzata e per lui tutto normale....


vedo che le incomprensioni si allargano  , scusa è una domanda anzi una risposta , se qualcosa che dice mia moglie non mi interessa  , io gli dico che non lo so e quindi mi astengo  , cosa che fa lei quando la interpello  . nella coppia bisogna rispettare cosa non ci piace fare o dire o partecipare  , in caso  si parla per far capire che  se condivisa ci fa piacere  ma  mai imporre , buon giorno


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedo che le incomprensioni si allargano  , scusa è una domanda anzi una risposta , se qualcosa che dice mia moglie non mi interessa  , io gli dico che non lo so e quindi mi astengo  , cosa che fa lei quando la interpello  . nella coppia bisogna rispettare cosa non ci piace fare o dire o partecipare  , in caso  si parla per far capire che  se condivisa ci fa piacere  ma  mai imporre , buon giorno


E...per fare funzionare una relazione la comunicazione è importante....non dico di dialogare sui massimi sistemi...ma un minimo...
E soprattutto.... esporre i propri dubbi...incertezze... banalmente fornire una risposta di senso compiuto ad una domanda...
Non chiedo la luna...


----------



## ologramma (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E...per fare funzionare una relazione la comunicazione è importante....non dico di dialogare sui massimi sistemi...ma un minimo...
> E soprattutto.... esporre i propri dubbi...incertezze... banalmente fornire una risposta di senso compiuto ad una domanda...
> Non chiedo la luna...


no non la chiedi ma presumo che il tuo lui sia , scusa il termine , chiuso in se stesso : Noi come coppia abbiamo i nostri momenti no ma si dialoga  , si parla , si fanno le cose che ci piacciono e condividiamo moltissime cose insieme , se leggi la risposta che ho messo in viaggi  vedi è una vita  che ci piace farli  , prima con i figli e poi ora  soli


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E...per fare funzionare una relazione la comunicazione è importante....non dico di dialogare sui massimi sistemi...ma un minimo...
> E soprattutto.... esporre i propri dubbi...incertezze... banalmente fornire una risposta di senso compiuto ad una domanda...
> Non chiedo la luna...


Subentra l’insofferenza
Io penso, ma vale per me, che valga la sera e a di fare tutti i tentativi possibili soprattutto in presenza di figli. Fatti questi, uno può anche mettersi l’anima in pace. 
Per me, e ribadisco per me, è fondamentale non avere rimpianti in futuro scoprendo che potevo fare di più.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

alberto15 ha detto:


> Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
> 
> 
> Perché le donne lasciano gli uomini di cui sono innamorate. Quello che ogni uomo dovrebbe sapere
> ...


'mazza che stronzate in quell'articolo.

Se una donna ti lascia è perché non gli interessi più.
E questa cosa ha tante motivazioni assolutamente personali.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> E viceversa.


Questa l'ho letta con la voce di Gabbani.


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Questa l'ho letta con la voce di Gabbani.


Giuro che dopo aver pubblicato la risposta l'ho cantata anch'io


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E...per fare funzionare una relazione la comunicazione è importante....non dico di dialogare sui massimi sistemi...ma un minimo...
> E soprattutto.... esporre i propri dubbi...incertezze... banalmente fornire una risposta di senso compiuto ad una domanda...
> Non chiedo la luna...


Sei sempre generica e non capisco.
Io sono qui ormai per il mio interesse per le relazioni. Sono anche in gruppi fb di vario tipo e la maggior parte delle donne e delle persone espongono casi specifici. Da questi casi io vedo gli errori di comunicazione. Non sono psicologa, né tantomeno psicoterapeuta. Il più delle volte non intervengo. Le rare volte che lo faccio trovo muri. Questo perché, come abbiamo osservato qui molte volte, le persone si siedono dalla parte del giusto, ma soprattutto decidono di mostrizzare lo piazzano dalla parte del torto e dai loro posti non si schiodano


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sei sempre generica e non capisco.
> Io sono qui ormai per il mio interesse per le relazioni. Sono anche in gruppi fb di vario tipo e la maggior parte delle donne e delle persone espongono casi specifici. Da questi casi io vedo gli errori di comunicazione. Non sono psicologa, né tantomeno psicoterapeuta. Il più delle volte non intervengo. Le rare volte che lo faccio trovo muri. Questo perché, come abbiamo osservato qui molte volte, le persone si siedono dalla parte del giusto, ma soprattutto decidono di mostrizzare lo piazzano dalla parte del torto e dai loro posti non si schiodano


Va beh qua non posso proprio scendere nei dettagli....
Ma ti assicuro che non lo mostrizzo mettendolo sempre dalla parte del torto...
Le mie colpe le ho...
Ma se ti faccio una domanda precisa...tu mi rispondi con una domanda alla quale io ti rispondo...ti spiego il perché vorrei fare una determinata cosa ma a te non va e non mi rispondi proprio?la vedo dura comunicare...te lo faccio notare?ti incazzi?allora fottiti e se poi di conseguenza io decido di farmi i fatti miei in giro....non è che è solo colpa mia!!!!!
Io posso capire Brunetta che tu essendo stata tradita mi vedi più come un mostriciattolo ingrato...ma vivere con mio marito nel quotidiano ti assicuro che non è poi così facile....


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Prima hai detto che, giustamente, hai avuto dei cambiamenti. Anche lui li avrà avuti, per le stesse motivazioni o per ragioni diverse. C'è anche un nuovo lui, non solo una nuova te. È questo che non metti in conto.


In effetti il problema è sempre ed essenzialmente questo.
Bisognerebbe sempre avere voglia di guardare l'altro piuttosto che aspettarsi di essere sempre e solo visti.
Però quando si arriva a questo punto probabilmente non c'è più interesse nel voler soddisfare i bisogni altrui e di dà priorità ai propri.
Credo che il momento in cui si perde il contatto è proprio quando non si percepiscono i cambiamenti dell'altro come degni di interesse.
Forse è accaduto a tutti.
In quel momento è come se si mettesse il fermo immagine alla storia.


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va beh qua non posso proprio scendere nei dettagli....
> Ma ti assicuro che non lo mostrizzo mettendolo sempre dalla parte del torto...
> Le mie colpe le ho...
> Ma se ti faccio una domanda precisa...tu mi rispondi con una domanda alla quale io ti rispondo...ti spiego il perché vorrei fare una determinata cosa ma a te non va e non mi rispondi proprio?la vedo dura comunicare...te lo faccio notare?ti incazzi?allora fottiti e se poi di conseguenza io decido di farmi i fatti miei in giro....non è che è solo colpa mia!!!!!
> Io posso capire Brunetta che tu essendo stata tradita mi vedi più come un mostriciattolo ingrato...ma vivere con mio marito nel quotidiano ti assicuro che non è poi così facile....


Mi sento però di dirti che non sei giustificata per questo se ti fai i fatti tuoi in giro, anche perché in giro trovi altro non quello che ti nega tuo marito. 
Intendo che non risolvi e non può essere la soluzione al problema. È altro


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Intendo che non risolvi e non può essere la soluzione al problema. È altro


Certo che non è la soluzione al problema....
Infatti ammetto di avere torto....
Però non è nemmeno piacevole sapere che per il più delle volte non si è considerati....


----------



## Nocciola (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che non è la soluzione al problema....
> Infatti ammetto di avere torto....
> Però non è nemmeno piacevole sapere che per il più delle volte non si è considerati....


No no ma figurati capisco la frustrazione 
Intendevo dire che il resto è un palliativo e non elimina il problema
Non era mica un giudizio, direi che sono l’ultima che può farlo


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> In effetti il problema è sempre ed essenzialmente questo.
> Bisognerebbe sempre avere voglia di guardare l'altro piuttosto che aspettarsi di essere sempre e solo visti.
> Però quando si arriva a questo punto probabilmente non c'è più interesse nel voler soddisfare i bisogni altrui e di dà priorità ai propri.
> Credo che il momento in cui si perde il contatto è proprio quando non si percepiscono i cambiamenti dell'altro come degni di interesse.
> ...


Bisogna avere voglia di ritrovarsi. Ci si prova e se proprio non c'è verso, è bene lasciare andare l'altro.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> No no ma figurati capisco la frustrazione
> Intendevo dire che il resto è un palliativo e non elimina il problema
> Non era mica un giudizio, direi che sono l’ultima che può farlo


Grazie avevo capito che non era un giudizio il tuo.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo che non è la soluzione al problema....
> Infatti ammetto di avere torto....
> Però non è nemmeno piacevole sapere che per il più delle volte non si è considerati....


Sarò schietto.
Mediamente per noi uomini considerare una donna come vorrebbe lei è una fatica.
Siamo diversi, ci piacciono attività differenti, abbiamo diverse aspettative dalla vita.
A noi uomini non interessa neppure tanto essere considerati su tanti piani di riscontro. Mediamente anche un pompino semplice è per noi segno di interesse da parte della donna. Ci fa un pompino = è ancora interessata a noi può essere un'ottima equazione.
Per cui, sempre parlando in generale, non è affatto infrequente che dopo un po' l'uomo si sieda, apparentemente.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Bisogna avere voglia di ritrovarsi. Ci si prova e se proprio non c'è verso, è bene lasciare andare l'altro.


Sono d'accordo.


----------



## Ulisse (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Però non è nemmeno piacevole sapere che per il più delle volte non si è considerati....


sempre se vuoi rispondere e comunque scusa la schiettezza.....
ma allora cosa ti frena a separare le strade?
o meglio, cosa ti tiene ancora la?


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A noi uomini non interessa neppure tanto essere considerati su tanti piani di riscontro. Mediamente anche un pompino semplice è per noi segno di interesse da parte della donna. Ci fa un pompino = è ancora interessata a noi può essere un'ottima equazione.
> Per cui, sempre parlando in generale, non è affatto infrequente che dopo un po' l'uomo si sieda, apparentemente.


Ma davvero?


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Ma davvero?


Pensa pure senza pompino...


----------



## Ulisse (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Pensa pure senza pompino...


ue...no aspetta...ferma...mo perchè stai ritrattando?
ci tengo a precisare che non parla a nome della categoria


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> ue...no aspetta...ferma...mo perchè stai ritrattando?
> ci tengo a precisare che non parla a nome della categoria


Noi uomini in genere siamo zenzibili.




Come le gengive.



Diciamo che noi diamo molta importanza al linguaggio fisico, alle emozioni che derivano dal corpo.
Se il corpo sta bene, mangia, gode, se è soddisfatto, siamo quasi a un passo dalla felicità.
Non so perché alla donna questo non basta.
Eppure mangia, poco perché è a dieta, si sa, gode, boh, può essere, ma per farlo deve avere qualcuno che la faccia godere, non è mai soddisfatta, c'è sempre qualcosa che non va, da fare, da cambiare e ti arriva sempre prima o poi il.... PARLIAMONE. Parliamo di noi due (Eh???? Parlare? E il pompino?).
La sto trattando in maniera ironica, ma... va un po' così abbastanza spesso.
Che poi io mi rompa a non comunicare verbalmente  è un altro discorso.
Io sono io. Con tutto quello che questo comporta.
Il commento era per dire che se un uomo si siede col pompino... senza...
Beh, senza...


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

... Per essere meno sintetici, copio un pezzetto di un articoletto del Sole24orette, così sembra meno una cazzata perché c'è un po' di scienza inside per giustificare quello che diceva anche mia nonna.
"Studiosi dell'Università della Pennsylvania hanno sottoposto a Risonanza magnetica 949 persone, maschi e femmine di varie età, e hanno trovato che nel cervello maschile le connessioni corrono da avanti a dietro lungo lo stesso emisfero, mentre in quello femminile le connessioni sono anche trasversali, dall'emisfero destro (legato all'intuizione) a quello sinistro (legato al pensiero logico).

Ciò determina:

a) comunicazione interemisferica facilitata;

b) modalità di funzionamento più globale, più idonea alla comprensione intuitiva dei problemi anche complessi rispetto alla procedura razionale e sequenziale, più tipica del sesso maschile.

Possiamo dire, in linea di massima, che l'uomo possiede un cervello che segue schemi basati più sulla razionalità, mentre nella donna il funzionamento cerebrale è maggiormente di tipo intuitivo, che nell'uomo il funzionamento dei circuiti nervosi è più rigido mentre è più plastico nella donna.

Tutto questo fa sì che le donne siano più brave nel multitasking, ovvero nel fare più cose insieme, siano più intuitive, dimostrino maggiore empatia, abbiano migliori abilità sociali. I maschi, invece, eccellono nelle attività motorie, dove si impiegano i muscoli, e sono più capaci ad analizzare lo spazio, a orientarsi, a capire le mappe.


----------



## Ulisse (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> a capire le mappe.


infatti, qualsiasi uomo degno di tale nome, si guarda bene dal chiedere indicazioni sulle strade agli indigeni.
Piuttosto gira in tondo per ore nello stesso posto.
ma chiedere MAI


----------



## Vera (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Noi uomini in genere siamo zenzibili.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mi sa che non sono una donna


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Mi sa che non sono una donna


 Uhm... non mi sembrava, a dire il vero.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va beh qua non posso proprio scendere nei dettagli....
> Ma ti assicuro che non lo mostrizzo mettendolo sempre dalla parte del torto...
> Le mie colpe le ho...
> Ma se ti faccio una domanda precisa...tu mi rispondi con una domanda alla quale io ti rispondo...ti spiego il perché vorrei fare una determinata cosa ma a te non va e non mi rispondi proprio?la vedo dura comunicare...te lo faccio notare?ti incazzi?allora fottiti e se poi di conseguenza io decido di farmi i fatti miei in giro....non è che è solo colpa mia!!!!!
> Io posso capire Brunetta che tu essendo stata tradita mi vedi più come un mostriciattolo ingrato...ma vivere con mio marito nel quotidiano ti assicuro che non è poi così facile....


Volevo essere di supporto.
Ma non si capisce niente.


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo essere di supporto.
> Ma non si capisce niente.


La comunicazione scritta è sempre un po' falsata.
Difficile comprendersi appieno.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> La comunicazione scritta è sempre un po' falsata.
> Difficile comprendersi appieno.


Sì. Ma non è la prima volta.
Se una chiede “facciamo il giro del mondo?” non è come se chiede “nel weekend andiamo da...?” oppure “Ti andrebbe di fare un giro alla ikea per prendere il letto per il figlio piccolo?”


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Ma non è la prima volta.
> Se una chiede “facciamo il giro del mondo?” non è come se chiede “nel weekend andiamo da...?” oppure “Ti andrebbe di fare un giro alla ikea per prendere il letto per il figlio piccolo?”


Noi viviamo di sogni, ideali, speranze, desideri.
L'entusiasmo dietro al vaccino a cosa credi sia dovuto? Razionalmente è un po' ridicolo festeggiare per un farmaco, ma dietro c'è tanto di quell'irrazionale che si è alimentato col tempo che comprendo anche le bottiglie di champagne e i mille post su Wa che ho letto.
Il realismo di per sé incute timore.
Io scrivo ultimamente canzoni e alcune di esse hanno suscitato emozioni forti nelle persone a cui le ho fatto ascoltare.
Una donna mi ha detto che aveva provato un forte sentimento di angoscia. Per me era un complimento, perché era esattamente quello che volevo trasmettere. Però, comprendi, che l'angoscia non è esattamente quello che una persona va cercando nella vita?
Meglio Benji e Fede, meglio la leggerezza, il sogno, lo stare bene, i sentimenti positivi. Ti deve piacere e devi essere forte per tollerare i sentimenti e le emozioni spiazzanti, entrare negli abissi, nell'oscurità...
De Andrè nei primi LP era cupo, senza speranza. Io adoro la sua crudezza. Per cosa è divenuto famoso?
Per Bocca di Rosa, per gli arrangiamenti festosi della PFM etc.
Ascolti Bianconi che canta come lui e ti tagli le vene. La speranza è il motore per la maggior parte di noi.
Viaggiare per il mondo è un sogno, andare all'Ikea una necessità.
Non sono mai opponibili.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> sempre se vuoi rispondere e comunque scusa la schiettezza.....
> ma allora cosa ti frena a separare le strade?
> o meglio, cosa ti tiene ancora la?


Come dicevo anche nell' altro post...al momento ho scelto di non scegliere...
Pensa che ho appena finito una seduta di riflessologia plantare e la ragazza che me l ha fatto...mi ha praticamente detto...che dovrei fare delle scelte...decidermi...per poter stare meglio...e non sa nulla di me....sono rimasta sconvolta....


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come dicevo anche nell' altro post...al momento ho scelto di non scegliere...
> Pensa che ho appena finito una seduta di riflessologia plantare e la ragazza che me l ha fatto...mi ha praticamente detto...che dovrei fare delle scelte...decidermi...per poter stare meglio...e non sa nulla di me....sono rimasta sconvolta....


Anch'io feci riflessologia plantare anni fa e mi vennero dette cose che reputai credibili. Secondo me, sanno che la maggior parte dei clienti va lì che ha qualche problema.
Due o tre parole e arrivano a comprendere qual è.
Intuito ed esperienza nella valutazione di chi hanno di fronte.
Noi riveliamo più di quel che crediamo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Anch'io feci riflessologia plantare anni fa e mi vennero dette cose che reputai credibili. Secondo me, sanno che la maggior parte dei clienti va lì che ha qualche problema.
> Due o tre parole e arrivano a comprendere qual è.
> Intuito ed esperienza nella valutazione di chi hanno di fronte.
> Noi riveliamo più di quel che crediamo.


Non ho raccontato nulla....nulla nulla....zero assoluto


----------



## danny (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non ho raccontato nulla....nulla nulla....zero assoluto


Non mi stupisce.
Le nostre storie sono particolari solo per noi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non mi stupisce.
> Le nostre storie sono particolari solo per noi.


Non l ho capita


----------



## Lostris (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non l ho capita


Che se dici a qualcuno che si capisce che ha un problema, 99,9 su 100 ci azzecchi.


----------



## Brunetta (21 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come dicevo anche nell' altro post...al momento ho scelto di non scegliere...
> Pensa che ho appena finito una seduta di riflessologia plantare e la ragazza che me l ha fatto...mi ha praticamente detto...che dovrei fare delle scelte...decidermi...per poter stare meglio...e non sa nulla di me....sono rimasta sconvolta....


Capirai, sono le frasi di routine


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Che se dici a qualcuno che si capisce che ha un problema, 99,9 su 100 ci azzecchi.


Io non ho aperto bocca su di me...
Ho giusto detto la data di nascita...e basta...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (21 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Volevo essere di supporto.
> Ma non si capisce niente.


Grazie...non l avevo percepito...
Però ho spiegato i miei perché


----------



## Pincopallino (21 Maggio 2021)

Anche io la feci anni fa, per il compleanno mi regalarono 10 sedute.
a parte che dopo le prime due zoppicavo, poi gradualmente cominciai a sentirmi meglio, come mi sento in questi giorni che ho una nuova passione.
anche a me disse che dovevo fare delle scelte e quindi scelsi di cambiare amante e di imbiancare la sala color salmone, cambiando anche le placche della living da bianche a nere opache.
mi disse anche che avvertiva delle tensioni a livello intestinale e che potevo avere problemi di stitichezza. ecco l’intestino per me è un orologio svizzero, tutte le mattine dal 1997 alle 9.35 faccio la cacca ovunque io sia è mai un dolore.
chissà cosa avvertiva.


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come dicevo anche nell' altro post...al momento ho scelto di non scegliere...



se 75 è la tua età, allora forse fai bene 

se 75 è la data di nascita....onestamente non credo sia una buona idea.
Però, il fatto di porsi comunque davanti una scelta significa che sono ancora aperte tutte le opzioni.
Da quel poco che ho capito leggendoti invece mi sembrava chiaro che si fosse gia passato il punto di non ritorno.




bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Pensa che ho appena finito una seduta di riflessologia plantare e la ragazza che me l ha fatto...mi ha praticamente detto...che dovrei fare delle scelte...decidermi...per poter stare meglio...e non sa nulla di me....sono rimasta sconvolta....


Per quello che ti ha detto....dai..è scontato....è vago a sufficienza per indovinarci quasi sempre...

mai provato questa riflessologia  
sono andato a fare i massaggi sicuramente meno di 10 volte nella mia vita ma ne ho riscontrato gli effetti benefici.
sicuramente sarà piacevole anche questo.

ricordo il mio primo massaggio, all'estero.
Uno scricciolo asiatico di manco 50 kg e 40 cm meno di me che mi chiede se lo voglio "hard, medium o soft"
Io la guardo , gonfio il petto e con un aria da superman e le dico.....hard...
però..però... ho il vizio di muovere la lingua quando dovrebbe stare ferma mi scappa anche un no problem at all

questa mi mette sotto e per 50/60 minuti. 
Mi smonta le ossa ed i muscoli come quando butti sul tavolo i bastoncini dello shangai.
ho sentito rumori provenire da ossa che non credevo nemmeno di avere. 
Non ho pianto per non darle la soddisfazione
appena finito, vado a prendere il taxi per tornare in albergo e mi accorgo di camminare come il dottor House.

La sera stessa mi sentivo tutto un dolore ma la mattina dopo...bene come non mai.

Da allora non mi sono azzardato a chiedere oltre il medium


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> se 75 è la data di nascita....onestamente non credo sia una buona idea.


Anno di nascita 
Guarda sono 6 anni che si trascina il tutto....
Va molto a periodi...ci sono momenti migliori ed altri peggiori ..
Ecco questo è di crisi nera....

Per i massaggi/riflessologia ....io da sempre ho il mio fisioterapista di fiducia per i massaggi...
Se riesco ci vado tutte le settimane....dopo una seduta mi sento rinata...
Riflessologia provata ieri ...ma sicuramente è un'esperienza da rifare!


----------



## Ulisse (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Anno di nascita
> Guarda sono 6 anni che si trascina il tutto....
> Va molto a periodi...ci sono momenti migliori ed altri peggiori ..
> Ecco questo è di crisi nera....


sono diretto al limite del grezzo...scusami...
sei più o meno al giro di boa della vita con la tratta di ritorno che sarà a braccetto con la vecchiaia.
fossi in te mi toglierei da questa posizione di stallo.
Ogni giorno che passa nella insoddisfazione pesa doppio : è uno in più da questo lato ed uno in meno dall'altro.
non intendo per forza seprarsi ma decidere e vivere serenamente la decisione.



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Per i massaggi/riflessologia ....io da sempre ho il mio fisioterapista di fiducia per i massaggi...
> Se riesco ci vado tutte le settimane....dopo una seduta mi sento rinata...
> Riflessologia provata ieri ...ma sicuramente è un'esperienza da rifare!


sono un paio di anni che non ci vado...da poco prima del corona.

massaggio + bagno turco
esci che vuoi solo la poppata ed essere messo a letto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non intendo per forza seprarsi ma decidere e vivere serenamente la decisione


Come posso farlo?
Di sereno non c è nulla... qua


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Come posso farlo?
> Di sereno non c è nulla... qua


Scusa, ma se realmente la situazione è questa, perché non tiri fuori la questione e parli fuori dai denti con tuo marito?

Se è così pessima dubito che non se ne sia accorto o ci stia bene.
E allora anche lui avrà tutto l’interesse a cercare di migliorarla o finirla.

Ha senso “non scegliere” e lasciare andare la barca se la situazione è sostenibile.. vivere con queste insofferenze non ha senso.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se realmente la situazione è questa, perché non tiri fuori la questione e parli fuori dai denti con tuo marito?
> 
> Se è così pessima dubito che non se ne sia accorto o ci stia bene.
> E allora anche lui avrà tutto l’interesse a cercare di migliorarla o finirla.
> ...


Sono 5 anni che tento di parlarci ..
Ma ogni volta sbaglio il modo...
Probabilmente...
Perché siamo ancora insieme nonostante tutto ..
E i ns figli...sono legatissimi a lui...
Mio padre è legatissimo a mio marito...
Lo vede come il figlio maschio mai avuto ..
Mia sorella...gli vuole bene...
E io come cazz faccio ad uscirne da questa situazione?
Si accettano consigli...


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono 5 anni che tento di parlarci ..
> Ma ogni volta sbaglio il modo...
> Probabilmente...
> Perché siamo ancora insieme nonostante tutto ..
> ...


Ma io non ti dico di parlarci per chiudere, è per capire cosa pensa lui e come vi vede come coppia.

In che senso secondo te sbagli il modo? Come ti sei posta?

ti ricordo agli inizi e, da quello che scrivevi, mi sembravi più centrata.
Oddio, lasciamo perdere l’amico di famiglia , però al di là dei tuoi colpi di testa era chiara in te la priorità della salvaguardia della famiglia.

È evidente che qualcosa è cambiato, ma l’impressione è che sostanzialmente sei cambiata tu.

Non so se tu abbia avuto un’avventura che ti abbia scombinato più di altre che ti abbia reso maggiormente insofferente rispetto al “solito” che avevi in casa.

Io mi sono presa il tempo che mi serviva per parlare con lui, ma anche per essere certa che non erano elementi esterni (che pure vivevo) che influenzavano i problemi e l’inesistenza (da anni) della coppia. 
Dopodiché ho “solo” (non è stato facile eh) fatto uscire una decisione che da tempo era dentro di me. 
Nel mio caso la separazione.

Ogni situazione peró è diversa.

Di tutte le situazioni che citi, solo quella riguardo ai figli ha senso.
È a loro che la vostra coppia deve qualcosa, tentarle tutte e, se va male, vivere la separazione con intelligenza (anche perché non si spezza il legame con il padre).

Non a tuo padre, né tantomeno a tua Sorella.
Direi che se ne faranno eventualmente una ragione.


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono 5 anni che tento di parlarci ..
> Ma ogni volta sbaglio il modo...
> Probabilmente...
> Perché siamo ancora insieme nonostante tutto ..
> ...


Per me non hai nessuna intenzione di separarti, per ragioni che conosci tu, contemporaneamente vuoi concederti delle botte di vita, perciò ogni tanto butti lì un paio di frasi per poterlo mostrizzare e continuare con le botte di vita, senza sentirti in colpa.
Non sei mica l’unica. Vale anche per tanti traditi
Del resto non è che i compagni delle botte di vita potrebbero essere adeguati a diventare veri compagni.
Sola non ci vuoi stare, tutta l’organizzazione funziona come una macchina ben oliata ed evidentemente un po’ di freddezza è sopportabile.
L’ho già detto che non sei unica?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (22 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma io non ti dico di parlarci per chiudere, è per capire cosa pensa lui e come vi vede come coppia.
> 
> In che senso secondo te sbagli il modo? Come ti sei posta?
> 
> ...


No....non è stata nessuna avventura a fare scaturire questi problemi...
Li avevamo da anni...
L amico di famiglia all'inizio è stato solo quello che li ha fatti scaturire...
Ora ci troviamo su due binari separati...
Non lo reggo più...
Anche adesso abbiamo appena finito una discussione sui figli...sulle responsabilità...
@Brunetta non tiro fuori cose così...per mostrizzarlo...
Abbiamo dei forti dissidi ormai incolmabili...
Veramente...
Sto scrivendo dopo una litigata...al di là del bene e del male...dove lui è ancora convinto di essere nel giusto...anche sulla gestione dei figli...
Ma non puoi essere convito di essere nel giusto...dove tuo figlio 14 enne ti dice ...che tanto lui non esce di casa...al di là del covid...
E tu adulto?non fai nulla?
Dai ...


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....non è stata nessuna avventura a fare scaturire questi problemi...
> Li avevamo da anni...
> L amico di famiglia all'inizio è stato solo quello che li ha fatti scaturire...
> Ora ci troviamo su due binari separati...
> ...


Tu cosa vorresti che facesse?


----------



## Lostris (22 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....non è stata nessuna avventura a fare scaturire questi problemi...
> Li avevamo da anni...
> *L amico di famiglia all'inizio è stato solo quello che li ha fatti scaturire...*
> Ora ci troviamo su due binari separati...
> ...


Non capisco il nesso fra il grassetto e i vostri problemi, che ritieni indipendenti. Ma forse ti sei spiegata male.

I figli - e tutto quanto gira intorno ad essi - sono sempre il terreno delle mine vaganti e bombe a orologeria in una coppia.. 
Gestire le differenze di vedute diventa un’impresa.

Ma come coppia, voi, ci siete ancora? Intimità?


----------



## Brunetta (22 Maggio 2021)

Io credo che, se non fa danni a sé o agli altri, un figlio vada rispettato nei suoi tempi. Non sopporto che tiene il bambino per le mani per farlo camminare, deve trovare la forza nei suoi muscoli e le sue sicurezze per farlo. E lo stesso vale anche per le altre fasi di crescita.
Se c’è una patologia, si vede e non è questione di opinioni.
Se avessi avuto un marito che avesse voluto spingere i figli a fare qualcosa, credo che sarei arrivata a essere un muro anch'io. Giusto per dire che tu ti irriti, ma pure lui. In altro post hai detto che è un buon padre.


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Dopodiché ho “solo” (non è stato facile eh) fatto uscire una decisione che da tempo era dentro di me.
> Nel mio caso la separazione.


Wow.... non lo sapevo 
In generale in questi casi si dice un "mi dispiace", ma nel tuo caso sono sicura che la scelta sia stata il frutto di più che ben ponderate riflessioni. Ti dico brava, allora


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....non è stata nessuna avventura a fare scaturire questi problemi...
> Li avevamo da anni...
> L amico di famiglia all'inizio è stato solo quello che li ha fatti scaturire...
> Ora ci troviamo su due binari separati...
> ...


E cosa dovresti fare? Sono curiosa perché anche mio figlio fa così. 
Ne parlo con lui, cerco di capire se c'è qualcosa che posso fare. 
Magari propongo delle cose da fare insieme, per cercare di tirarlo in mezzo. 
Ma rispetto il suo stato e non insisto. Il mio è più grande, ma in fondo è sempre stato così poco incline alla amicizie. Soprattutto quando ha iniziato a selezionare drasticamente i suoi amici.


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....non è stata nessuna avventura a fare scaturire questi problemi...
> Li avevamo da anni...
> L amico di famiglia all'inizio è stato solo quello che li ha fatti scaturire...
> Ora ci troviamo su due binari separati...
> ...



Ti posso dare il mio punto di vista, qui dentro i separati/divorziati sono una minoranza esigua 

Parto dal grassetto: secondo me, devi veramente darti ascolto innanzitutto per capire se questi dissidi che definisci come "incolmabili" siano davvero frutto di un divario.... che vi porta, a litigare su tutto, al mancato ascolto reciproco e alla serie di cose che descrivi tu.
Relativamente poco tempo fa (tengo buona memoria) ti ho letta dire che mai e poi mai avresti lasciato il padre dei tuoi figli. Che anzi ti eri scelta una persona proprio in quanto ottimo padre, che ti vivevi il tuo extra con la massima tranquillità, ma che la famiglia non era certo in discussione.
Pensaci 
E prova a capire se te la stavi raccontando in quella circostanza (so eh, che significa raccontare palle a se stessi in primis  ), oppure ORA che ci stai litigando vedi tutto in un'ottica per così dire amplificata. Che litigare in una coppia è assolutamente normale.

Non sono più intervenuta sul discorso che non stai scegliendo "niente" (ne stavo parlando con te e anche con @Nocciola)  ma comunque continuo a non condividere il vostro punto di vista: se non faccio niente e resto nel matrimonio, scelgo il matrimonio. Quale ruolo occupi il marito nel "pacchetto matrimonio" non era stato messo da me in discussione. Sta di fatto che finché non decidi altrimenti, tu scegli eccome, secondo me 
E la questione non è di così poco conto.
Io ho un ricordo - nettissimo - della volta in cui mi sono detta "la separazione è l'obiettivo". Da lì, ho risalito una china non indifferente 
@ipazia mi disse (lo ricordo ancora con commozione  ) che il mio cammino era cosa da farsi _tacitulus taxim. _In silenzio, piano piano 

Sono stata anch'io nella fase per così dire "di oscillamento", e questa mia condizione (credo che per te sia comunque differente) era dovuta dal fatto che negavo, davanti a me stessa, nel mio io, quella che era l'evidenza dei fatti. Era come se.... tutte le cose negative, tutta la non comunicazione (e risparmio il resto) non esistessero. Non esiste, mi dicevo, e via a tacere parti di me grandi come una casa. E negavo l'evidenza dei fatti. Tutto questo per dire invece a te (come consiglio che mi viene dalla parte più istintiva) di non agire facendo l'esatto contrario. Ascoltati, e fallo bene.
La separazione non è tutto rose e fiori: questo lo immaginerai, ma tanto spesso si immagina (si vorrebbe, almeno io avrei voluto  ) una sorta di "spugna" che cancella i problemi, una panacea per tutti i mali. Calcola e considera, ad esempio, che i dissidi sull'educazione dei figli non si cancellano con la separazione. I figli "vengon su" meglio (a prescindere anche dalla "bontà" delle idee educative) quanto più vedono un fronte comune, tra i genitori.
Quindi non è che "dopo" la separazione questi problemi si eliminino. Non è che dopo si sia finalmente "liberi" come l'aria. Con quella persona che è tuo marito sarai destinata a relazionarti PER I FIGLI, e la qualità del vostro modo di relazionarvi influirà tanto quanto (quasi) le singole scelte educative. Te lo dico a ragion veduta, visto che di difficoltà ne ho affrontate anche in questo senso, e ne sto affrontando parecchie.

Quello che poi vivi a casa tua ovviamente lo sai tu, ma ascoltati e valuta bene  
Sotto questo aspetto, potrei parlarti comunque delle altre difficoltà della separazione.

Personalmente, se l'aria fosse stata minimamente respirabile in casa (questo mi rendo conto che sia soggettivo: io ho fatto tanti casini con le mie stesse mani, e per lungo tempo - troppo lungo ahimé - non ho avuto la forza di essere più egoista. Perché sono stata una gran stupida a ridurre la situazione a quella che era diventata, e ad arrivarci davvero, alla separazione, con le budella in mano. Perciò di errori ne ho fatti tanti. Ma tutto è partito dal mancato ascolto. Ti ho letta un pò "oscillante". Fossi al tuo posto (con la classica esperienza del senno del poi ovviamente  ) inizierei davvero a capire se quei dissidi "incolmabili" sono frutto di una amplificazione di un momento, oppure davvero hanno radici più profonde e lontane. Tenuto conto che il matrimonio dove "va tutto bene" è utopia, o fortuna riservata davvero a pochi. E impegno. E farsi il culo. E tante volte comunque l'impegno di uno non basta, poiché ciò che conta non è tanto il non litigare mai, ma il non litigare sempre. Il non scambiare (come mi disse un collega) anche il più semplice gesto come un affronto personale. E se si arriva a quel punto, la degenerazione è garantita. Tieni sempre conto di non oltrepassare mai certe soglie.
Per dire.
Poi certamente: ognuno ha le proprie soglie. Prima di fare scelte  è necessario comunque non "oscillare" più, e farsi chiarezza sul "quando", ce la si è raccontata


----------



## Lostris (23 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Wow.... non lo sapevo
> In generale in questi casi si dice un "mi dispiace", ma nel tuo caso sono sicura che la scelta sia stata il frutto di più che ben ponderate riflessioni. Ti dico brava, allora


Sì

Sto molto meglio da quando ho preso la decisione - anche fisicamente.

Il lockdown ha rallentato tantissimo tutto, ma, vuoi perché non c’era più niente da tempo, in casa tra me e lui direi che c’è tranquillità.

Ora mi sto muovendo per avere una casa mia, ed è tra l’altro una soluzione che va tantissimo a vantaggio dei bambini, che voglio paghino il meno possibile.

Insomma... al di là dell’incertezza del domani, mi affaccio su questa nuova fase serena e sicura che sia la scelta giusta.

Poi sul domani... vedremo


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2021)

Lostris ha detto:


> Sì
> 
> Sto molto meglio da quando ho preso la decisione - anche fisicamente.
> 
> ...


Mi fa molto piacere per te


----------



## Vera (23 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sono 5 anni che tento di parlarci ..
> Ma ogni volta sbaglio il modo...
> Probabilmente...
> Perché siamo ancora insieme nonostante tutto ..
> ...


Continuerebbe ad essere un padre per i tuoi figli ed un amico per la tua famiglia. Finirebbe il vostro matrimonio, non il legame con i figli e la famiglia.
Questo sempre se è davvero tua intenzione separarti.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ti posso dare il mio punto di vista, qui dentro i separati/divorziati sono una minoranza esigua
> 
> Parto dal grassetto: secondo me, devi veramente darti ascolto innanzitutto per capire se questi dissidi che definisci come "incolmabili" siano davvero frutto di un divario.... che vi porta, a litigare su tutto, al mancato ascolto reciproco e alla serie di cose che descrivi tu.
> Relativamente poco tempo fa (tengo buona memoria) ti ho letta dire che mai e poi mai avresti lasciato il padre dei tuoi figli. Che anzi ti eri scelta una persona proprio in quanto ottimo padre, che ti vivevi il tuo extra con la massima tranquillità, ma che la famiglia non era certo in discussione.
> ...


Scegli di stare in quella casa non il matrimonio, il mio matrimonio è finito da tempo. Convivo con un uomo verso il quale la rabbia si sta attenuando e so che starei molto peggio a lasciarlo, ma non perché vivrei senza di lui. Tanto che appunto se lui prendesse la porta per me non ci sarebbero problemi. Il mio obiettivo era tornare a stare bene io, e ci sto riuscendo anche se non del tutto. E quando sto bene con lui non ho problemi a starci. Ma è una cosa assolutamente egoistica. 
Come sta lui ha smesso di interessarmi da tempo.


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Continuerebbe ad essere un padre per i tuoi figli ed un amico per la tua famiglia. Finirebbe il vostro matrimonio, non il legame con i figli e la famiglia.
> Questo sempre se è davvero tua intenzione separarti.


Purtroppo si teme sempre il peggio. 
Una mia amica ha deciso si è separata, i figli hanno preferito stare col padre. Per lei è stato un brutto colpo, mai avrebbe pensato ad un simile risvolto. Ora si pente e si sente sola


----------



## Ulisse (23 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si teme sempre il peggio.
> Una mia amica ha deciso si è separata, i figli hanno preferito stare col padre. Per lei è stato un brutto colpo, mai avrebbe pensato ad un simile risvolto. Ora si pente e si sente sola


non è che la scelta dei figli è semplicemente una loro punizione nei confronti della madre perchè le attribuiscono la rottura della famiglia?


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si teme sempre il peggio.
> Una mia amica ha deciso si è separata, *i figli hanno preferito stare col padre*. Per lei è stato un brutto colpo, mai avrebbe pensato ad un simile risvolto. Ora si pente e si sente sola


Boh. Oggi la "tendenza" è verso una bigenitorialità quasi perfetta, nel senso che esiste il genitore prevalentemente collocatario, ma l'altro (se vuole) ha un ben ampio spazio per potere stare con i figli. Questo dalla mia esperienza. Sicuramente i figli, dopo una certa età (non la ricordo esattamente, forse 14 anni ma ora non ci ho guardato  ), hanno voce in capitolo.
Scelta inusuale, comunque: tu come te la spieghi?


----------



## Foglia (23 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scegli di stare in quella casa non il matrimonio, il mio matrimonio è finito da tempo. Convivo con un uomo verso il quale la rabbia si sta attenuando e so che starei molto peggio a lasciarlo, ma non perché vivrei senza di lui. Tanto che appunto se lui prendesse la porta per me non ci sarebbero problemi. Il mio obiettivo era tornare a stare bene io, e ci sto riuscendo anche se non del tutto. E quando sto bene con lui non ho problemi a starci. Ma è una cosa assolutamente egoistica.
> Come sta lui ha smesso di interessarmi da tempo.


Secondo me scegli un pacchetto, che prevede la coabitazione con un marito. Prescindevo da come consideri il marito, ma non è che se scegli di restare a convivere con il marito non stai comunque scegliendo il matrimonio. Non so se si capisce. E' comunque una scelta. Quella di rimanere sposati, a convivere sotto lo stesso tetto. Che poi i rapporti siano buoni, non buoni, o altro, è altra cosa. Tu stai scegliendo di stare nel matrimonio anche se non te ne frega più niente (non ci credo  ) del marito. E a lui evidentemente starà bene anche così.

Ma non è che hai "scelto di non scegliere". Ogni giorno fai una precisa scelta, che è quella di restare nel matrimonio, pur non cercando più: dialogo, sesso.... mettici quel che vuoi


----------



## Vera (23 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si teme sempre il peggio.
> Una mia amica ha deciso si è separata, i figli hanno preferito stare col padre. Per lei è stato un brutto colpo, mai avrebbe pensato ad un simile risvolto. Ora si pente e si sente sola


Avranno avuto le loro ragioni. Che risposta ha avuto?


----------



## oriente70 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo si teme sempre il peggio.
> Una mia amica ha deciso si è separata, i figli hanno preferito stare col padre. Per lei è stato un brutto colpo, mai avrebbe pensato ad un simile risvolto. Ora si pente e si sente sola


 ha presentato il conto, ha avuto il benservito .. 
Questo perché si vive con i paraocchi ... 
Farsi un esamino di coscienza prima noooo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E cosa dovresti fare? Sono curiosa perché anche mio figlio fa così.
> Ne parlo con lui, cerco di capire se c'è qualcosa che posso fare.
> Magari propongo delle cose da fare insieme, per cercare di tirarlo in mezzo.
> Ma rispetto il suo stato e non insisto. Il mio è più grande, ma in fondo è sempre stato così poco incline alla amicizie. Soprattutto quando ha iniziato a selezionare drasticamente i suoi amici.


Vi ho letto...
Grazie...
Ognuna di voi ha dato un interpretazione al mio disagio al mio vissuto...
Vediamo...se riesco a rispondere.. 
Allora mio figlio... problema maggioritario in tutto questo...
È un ragazzino intelligente carino ma che ...ama stare solo e ama soprattutto i videogiochi...
Fin da piccolo...odiava quando di domenica organizzavo uscite varie anche con suoi amichetti . 
Lui sarebbe rimasto a casa...
Ora...
Partendo dal presupposto che io cerco di uscire sempre con i ns amici che adoro...e adoro anche perché hanno figli dell' età del mio...tra di loro sono proprio uniti...ma nulla il mio ama di più i giochi on line ..
Cosa...che ama anche mio marito purtroppo...
Ho fatto delle litigate furiose per questo...e ho notato negli anni sia miglioramenti che peggioramenti in mio marito... è una lotta continua.  
Mio marito...si ho detto che è un buon padre...e che non mi separerei...cazzo i miei figli lo amano soprattutto il piccolo ... è padre dipendente...
Quando vuole è un buon padre...quando però...
Sono io che cerco di istradare tutti verso qualcosa di familiare....un discorso uno stare insieme . 
Fosse per lui...starebbe ... probabilmente in casa attaccato al PC ..
Vero è che io non vorrei mai imporre ai miei figli una figura maschile che non sia il padre...
È da qua che io ho sempre sostenuto il non volermi separare ..
Ma ad oggi non ne sono più così sicura ..
Oggi dove il padre dei miei figli mi guarda come una rompi cazzo...una che vuole sempre qualcosa di più....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vi ho letto...
> Grazie...
> Ognuna di voi ha dato un interpretazione al mio disagio al mio vissuto...
> Vediamo...se riesco a rispondere..
> ...


Quindi tu vorresti che a tuo figlio piacessero i figli dei tuoi amici


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi tu vorresti che a tuo figlio piacessero i figli dei tuoi amici


Noooo per nulla..
Sono già amici....
Abbiamo costruito la compagnia perché loro già amici....
È differente il discorso....
Poi noi adulti ci siamo trovati ..ma è nato tutto perché i bambini erano amici....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo per nulla..
> Sono già amici....
> Abbiamo costruito la compagnia perché loro già amici....
> È differente il discorso....
> Poi noi adulti ci siamo trovati ..ma è nato tutto perché i *bambini* erano amici....


Fossi in te ci penserei su


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fossi in te ci penserei su


Va bene...se vuoi avere ragione tu...
Accomodati ...
Saprò riconoscere un amicizia quando la vedo...
E so anche riconoscere che il piccolo ha bisogno di un aiuto ...da parte di un professionista...
Sono dell' idea che abbia necessità di aprirsi con qualcuno...tipo uno psicologo....
Solo che lo penso solo io....


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene...se vuoi avere ragione tu...
> Accomodati ...
> Saprò riconoscere un amicizia quando la vedo...
> E so anche riconoscere che il piccolo ha bisogno di un aiuto ...da parte di un professionista...
> ...


Ho aperto un thread sulle divergenze tra madre e padre.
Io credo che i bambini vivono le loro dinamiche (anche in alternanza di ruoli) per la specificità della condizione infantile, ma, crescendo, oltretutto con tempi diversi, alcuni possano trovarsi a disagio se si ritrovano nelle stesse dinamiche.
Alcuni hanno bisogno di passare i cambiamenti da soli, masticarli con calma e digerirli fuori dal vortice adolescenziale in cui chi non si fa subito esperienze è uno sfigato o chi cresce prima o dopo viene preso in giro. C’è chi trova sicurezza nel gruppo e chi ne viene stritolato.
C’è chi ha bisogno del gruppo e chi di leggere e chi di rassicurasi attraverso una lotta simulata dei video giochi.
Magari c’è chi ha bisogno di colloqui con uno psicologo e chi si sentirebbe giudicato sbagliato, perché delude le aspettative, se gli venisse proposto.
A volte uno dei genitori intuisce cose che non sa esprimere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (23 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho aperto un thread sulle divergenze tra madre e padre.
> Io credo che i bambini vivono le loro dinamiche (anche in alternanza di ruoli) per la specificità della condizione infantile, ma, crescendo, oltretutto con tempi diversi, alcuni possano trovarsi a disagio se si ritrovano nelle stesse dinamiche.
> Alcuni hanno bisogno di passare i cambiamenti da soli, masticarli con calma e digerirli fuori dal vortice adolescenziale in cui chi non si fa subito esperienze è uno sfigato o chi cresce prima o dopo viene preso in giro. C’è chi trova sicurezza nel gruppo e chi ne viene stritolato.
> C’è chi ha bisogno del gruppo e chi di leggere e chi di rassicurasi attraverso una lotta simulata dei video giochi.
> ...


Ho visto il tuo thread....
Infatti l ho collegato a questo mio discorso.. 
Devo leggerlo attentamente....al momento sono impossibilitata...ma dalla lettura velocissima di prima mi sembra molto azzeccato..devo dedicagli del tempo....


----------



## ologramma (23 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Scegli di stare in quella casa non il matrimonio, il mio matrimonio è finito da tempo. Convivo con un uomo verso il quale la rabbia si sta attenuando e so che starei molto peggio a lasciarlo, ma non perché vivrei senza di lui. Tanto che appunto se lui prendesse la porta per me non ci sarebbero problemi. Il mio obiettivo era tornare a stare bene io, e ci sto riuscendo anche se non del tutto. E quando sto bene con lui non ho problemi a starci. Ma è una cosa assolutamente egoistica.
> Come sta lui ha smesso di interessarmi da tempo.


almeno nel mio matrimonio moltissime cose funzionano , peccato per il tuo  , come sai ho seguito tutto l'iter  , non so se fai bene a stare ancora insieme


----------



## Ginevra65 (23 Maggio 2021)

Ulisse ha detto:


> non è che la scelta dei figli è semplicemente una loro punizione nei confronti della madre perchè le attribuiscono la rottura della famiglia?


No perché con il padre c'è molto più dialogo, lei è nervosetta



Foglia ha detto:


> Boh. Oggi la "tendenza" è verso una bigenitorialità quasi perfetta, nel senso che esiste il genitore prevalentemente collocatario, ma l'altro (se vuole) ha un ben ampio spazio per potere stare con i figli. Questo dalla mia esperienza. Sicuramente i figli, dopo una certa età (non la ricordo esattamente, forse 14 anni ma ora non ci ho guardato  ), hanno voce in capitolo.
> Scelta inusuale, comunque: tu come te la spieghi?


Lui ascolta dialoga, interagisce coi figli. 
Lei è nervosa, vuole che le cose vadano a suo modo. 
Decisamente più sereno vivere col papà. Si comunque uno ha 14 anni, l'altro più grande



Vera ha detto:


> Avranno avuto le loro ragioni. Che risposta ha avuto?


In modo delicato, che con lei non si può ragionare



oriente70 ha detto:


> ha presentato il conto, ha avuto il benservito ..
> Questo perché si vive con i paraocchi ...
> Farsi un esamino di coscienza prima noooo


Ma no lei ha sempre ragione, scherzi



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vi ho letto...
> Grazie...
> Ognuna di voi ha dato un interpretazione al mio disagio al mio vissuto...
> Vediamo...se riesco a rispondere..
> ...


Forse a tuo marito non piacciono troppo gli amici , vanno bene una tantum ma non assidui. 
Se si hanno grandi divergenze su come trascorre il tempo libero della famiglia è facile che ci siano dei problemi. 
Forse quello che cerchi tu non è quello che vuole lui o loro. 
Per cui tu alla fine risulti una a cui non va bene niente, a loro basta ciò che hanno



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene...se vuoi avere ragione tu...
> Accomodati ...
> Saprò riconoscere un amicizia quando la vedo...
> E so anche riconoscere che il piccolo ha bisogno di un aiuto ...da parte di un professionista...
> ...


Io non sono propensa ad affidare a professionisti questo tipo di aiuto. 
Spesso i genitori non sanno ascoltare e non c'è bisogno di un professionista che lo dice. 
Tu hai trovato in questi genitori degli amici, tuo figlio è già andato oltre si è staccato. Purtroppo gli viene offerta solo la possibilità di questa compagnia. Quindi si chiude, poi il momento ha bloccato molto le opportunità. 
Quando andrà nelle superiori, nel giro di un paio di anni si creerà una nuova realtà, devi dargli apertura. 
Il video gioco è un rifugio, sicuro con una persona che secondo il suo punto di vista lo capisce. 
Dovresti senza liti, organizzare cose solo tra voi


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io non sono propensa ad affidare a professionisti questo tipo di aiuto.
> Spesso i genitori non sanno ascoltare e non c'è bisogno di un professionista che lo dice.
> Tu hai trovato in questi genitori degli amici, tuo figlio è già andato oltre si è staccato. Purtroppo gli viene offerta solo la possibilità di questa compagnia. Quindi si chiude, poi il momento ha bloccato molto le opportunità.
> Quando andrà nelle superiori, nel giro di un paio di anni si creerà una nuova realtà, devi dargli apertura.
> ...


Direi che intorno ai 14 anni i figli preferiscono evitare le uscite di famiglia, peggio ancora riprodurre esperienze che associano a quando si sentivano piccoli.
A quella età sei mesi sembrano un quinquennio.


----------



## Nocciola (23 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi che intorno ai 14 anni i figli preferiscono evitare le uscite di famiglia, peggio ancora riprodurre esperienze che associano a quando si sentivano piccoli.
> A quella età sei mesi sembrano un quinquennio.


A me preoccuperebbe molto vedere i miei figli isolarsi o attaccarsi ai videogiochi. A 14 anni il videogioco te lo tolgo se usato oltre misura. Esci vai in un parco, frequenti qualcuno ecc ecc se no cerchiamo di capire dove sta il problema. Perché secondo me il problema c’è 
Durante il lock down era il mezzo per restare in comunicazione con  gli amici. Ma appunto era un periodo particolare, 
Noi siamo sempre usciti con altre famiglie con figli fino a che i ragazzi non si sono fatte altre compagnie e noi abbiamo continuato a vederci tra adulti 
Ma appunto i ragazzi hanno creato altri giri loro


----------



## Brunetta (23 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me preoccuperebbe molto vedere i miei figli isolarsi o attaccarsi ai videogiochi. A 14 anni il videogioco te lo tolgo se usato oltre misura. Esci vai in un parco, frequenti qualcuno ecc ecc se no cerchiamo di capire dove sta il problema. Perché secondo me il problema c’è
> Durante il lock down era il mezzo per restare in comunicazione con  gli amici. Ma appunto era un periodo particolare,
> Noi siamo sempre usciti con altre famiglie con figli fino a che i ragazzi non si sono fatte altre compagnie e noi abbiamo continuato a vederci tra adulti
> Ma appunto i ragazzi hanno creato altri giri loro


Ma qui gli viene proposta la compagnia famiglie amiche.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Direi che intorno ai 14 anni i figli preferiscono evitare le uscite di famiglia, peggio ancora riprodurre esperienze che associano a quando si sentivano piccoli.
> A quella età sei mesi sembrano un quinquennio.


Lo so che la famiglia a quella età  è ingombrante, però ogni tanto proporre esperienza da fare solo tra componenti della famiglia può risultare divertente. 
Con i miei ha funzionato, però cercavo proponevo, si ragionava insieme l'organizzazione. Faticoso certo, ma dava i suoi frutti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> A me preoccuperebbe molto vedere i miei figli isolarsi o attaccarsi ai videogiochi. A 14 anni il videogioco te lo tolgo se usato oltre misura. Esci vai in un parco, frequenti qualcuno ecc ecc se no cerchiamo di capire dove sta il problema. Perché secondo me il problema c’è
> Durante il lock down era il mezzo per restare in comunicazione con  gli amici. Ma appunto era un periodo particolare,
> Noi siamo sempre usciti con altre famiglie con figli fino a che i ragazzi non si sono fatte altre compagnie e noi abbiamo continuato a vederci tra adulti
> Ma appunto i ragazzi hanno creato altri giri loro


Io avevo capito che a lui piacevano amicizie tranquille. Senza l'ansia di vedersi a tutti i costi. 
Ci sono persone a cui non piace stare in mezzo alla gente è hanno altri interessi. 
Sinceramente anche se mi preoccupa vederlo così, non mi sento di forzare. 
Per esempio noi non siamo mai usciti con famiglie con figli per creare un gruppo, solo saltuariamente.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooo per nulla..
> Sono già amici....
> Abbiamo costruito la compagnia perché loro già amici....
> È differente il discorso....
> Poi noi adulti ci siamo trovati ..ma è nato tutto perché i bambini erano amici....


Ho come l’impressione che ti senti in crisi perché ognuno in casa sua ha le sue idee che non rispecchiano il tuo senso di famiglia.
Appunto il tuo.
Preferisce i video giochi? Embe? Dove sta il problema?
Oggi giocano on line e fanno gruppo anche lì.
E meno male che ci sono sti giochi, perché quando ero bambino io i solitari lì si denigrava come diversi e poi alcuni diventavano gay o lo erano già e da qui capivi perche preferivano stare soli, o si buttavano nell‘Adda sperando di annegare, tutto era meglio al disagio interiore che vivevano nel sentirsi diversi Perché soli o soli perché diversi.

E’ nato tutto perché erano amici.
Appunto erano.

Poi si cresce, si passa dal voler giocare sempre alla lego, al voler giocare a calcio, al vedere i genitori come intralci a tutto, ai primi rilasci ormonali, il tutto con mamma e papà che ti stanno sempre tra i coglioni, perché se è vero che 40anni fa i genitori c’erano mai e’ altrettanto vero che oggi ci sono troppo, con le loro idee di famiglia, appunto le loro idee.

Io non tolgo alcun videogioco, perché in questa epoca giocano cosi.
Io giocavo a cielo o con gli elastici, giocavo a strega comanda color e nascondino e palla guerra, in strada, perché in cortile si dava fastidio Agli anziani che a loro volta erano cresciuti senza questi giochi.

Avessi avuto i videogiochi ci avrei giocato.
Quando i miei amici iniziavano ad usare il Vic20, io imparavo a saldare, molare, usare il paranco.
Guidavo il camion a 14 anni.

Faccio fare loro sport, li obbligo proprio a fare attività agonistiche pesanti, lo sport forma, tempra, disciplina, diverte.
Se alternano sport, scuola e videogiochi a me sta bene.
Per ora i risultati stanno confermando la bontà delle scelte fatte dalla nostra coppia per tutti e 4 i nostri figli.
Nello sport hanno fatto amicizie con cui giocano on line ai videogiochi unitamente ai compagni di classe.
E così a volte numero 3 si trova a giocare con gli amici di numero 1 e numero 2 con gli amici di numero 4.
Si organizzano da soli, scuola, gioco, sport.

E riguardo a tuo marito io leggendoti non ho ancora capito cosa non va in lui.
anzi, cosa a te non va più di lui.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Vi ho letto...
> Grazie...
> Ognuna di voi ha dato un interpretazione al mio disagio al mio vissuto...
> Vediamo...se riesco a rispondere..
> ...



Un bel pò di argomenti 
Allora, essendo passata attraverso la separazione e avendo un figlio che è già più che interessato ai videogiochi  , ti dico la mia.
Mio figlio è ancora piccolo, ha sei anni. Ama stare in compagnia degli amici (io poi peraltro se appena non diluvia lo porto fuori casa, lo trovo certamente più salutare sia per lui che per me), però non appena è a casa "si attacca" al mio telefono (che viene sequestrato ) e inizia a giocare (peraltro ha un approccio innato e intuitivo con la tecnologia che io non ho, non essendoci per così dire nata e cresciuta). Ma io glieli limito. Non vedo molto di buon occhio che stia - nemmeno mezz'ora eh, se non quando magari, spinta dalla disperazione, gli piazzo il telefono, per riuscire a finire qualcosa che devo fare  - davanti a uno schermo. Eppure so (perché me lo racconta, dicendomi "ho scaricato il tal videogioco"....) che con il padre ci sta certamente di più. Ora, se ovviamente la questione non diventa "patologica", fonte di problemi (nel senso che lo stare a giocare ai videogiochi diventi l'attività pressoché esclusiva, del tipo che lo porti a starsene rinchiuso in casa senza altri interessi), per due separati una certa differenza caratteriale, educativa, di attività , è fonte di arricchimento per il bambino. I genitori devono costituire per lui un "fronte comune" sulle questioni importanti, ma che poi all'interno del nuovo nucleo familiare ci siano abitudini diverse (come è anche ovvio soprattutto una volta separati) per il bambino è una ricchezza. Una risorsa (per il che, occorre mettere da parte un pò la "presunzione", tipica di quando le cose non vanno, di essere "il miglior" genitore, non so come dire....) . Quindi io so che quando sta dal padre gioca coi videogiochi un pò di più rispetto a quello che farebbe con me, ma non ne vedo il problema. Peraltro io e lui per certi aspetti "ci compensiamo", quindi va bene così. Ci è stato proprio spiegato che una certa differenza di abitudini (ripeto: di abitudini, non di impostazioni per così dire "di inquadramento"   ) è ricchezza.

Questo discorso, trasfuso in voi, che vivete insieme, mi porta a dirti che è il caso che ne parliate tra di voi, ma che non lasciate in nessun modo che la questione dei videogiochi diventi terreno di scontro davanti ai vostri figli. Meglio un videogioco in più (e ti garantisco che - fosse per me - a mio figlio li farei evitare proprio, alla sua età  ) ma un ambiente sereno, piuttosto che uscire di casa tutti incazzati. E' ovvio che se hai il sentore che questo stia diventando un problema per il più piccolo, dopo averne parlato con lui, dovrete anche vedere se è il caso di modificare qualche abitudine, incentivarlo a uscire, cercare un supporto (che non è certo la fine del mondo  ), o che altro.   Ma non fate diventare la questione una lotta e un confronto su chi è il "miglior" genitore.

Sull'imporre una figura maschile che non sia il padre quale motivo per evitare la separazione ci sarebbe tanto da discutere 
Sarà che io sono claustrofobica , per cui non "imporrei" in primis A ME la convivenza con un altro uomo . Poi al limite, e a distanza di 3-4 anni dalla separazione, ci potrebbe pure benissimo stare eh, se fossi diversa. Credo che qualora tu prenda questa decisione, sia più che altro importante sondare e capire la disponibilità di tuo marito, a condividere con te i figli. la roba più importante è che abbiano anche un padre che è loro padre (visto che c'è), mica figure "sostitutive" del padre. Se anche tra qualche tempo dovessi valutare di stare con un altro uomo (a parte che sarebbe immagino un processo abbastanza "lungo" proprio per evitare altri traumi ai figli) quello sarebbe il tuo nuovo compagno. Ma un padre lo avrebbero (e anche viceversa, metti che lui abbia una nuova compagna, che mica diventerebbe la madre  ).


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Buon giorno...
Allora.....
Per me le amicizie hanno un valore inestimabile...
Servono ....aiutano....ci si diverte... Io amo i miei amici....durante il primo lockdown quando ho rivisto uno di loro...mi sono commossa.... veramente avevo le lacrime agli occhi....
È fondamentale relazionarsi con le persone....
Per cui il fatto che il mio piccolo non voglia uscire..mi lascia basita e mi fa riflettere...non voglio che sia un sociopatico....altro che ...si può stare anche soli.... assolutamente no ...
Non è normale!!!!
Non dico che deve per forza avere la compagnia  intesa come l avevamo tutti da ragazzi...ma almeno 2/3 amichetti...con cui uscire...
Oltretutto non sta facendo sport...quindi vive veramente isolato....
Ho già chiesto ad una mia amica il nominativo di uno psicologo... aspetto la fine della scuola e se anche per allora non muta abitudine lo porterò li...
Cmq ieri siamo stati con i ns amici e onestamente i ragazzi hanno giocato tutti insieme....erano un bel gruppetto....
Quando ci ritroviamo lui interagisce con loro.. 
Siamo veramente un gruppo unito....adulti e ragazzi....


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Buon giorno...
> Allora.....
> Per me le amicizie hanno un valore inestimabile...
> Servono ....aiutano....ci si diverte... Io amo i miei amici....durante il primo lockdown quando ho rivisto uno di loro...mi sono commossa.... veramente avevo le lacrime agli occhi....
> ...


Quello che secondo me deve essere un pò il punto focale della questione, è che dovrete essere d'accordo sul portare il bambino dal terapeuta.
Anzitutto verifica se sia il caso. Io comunque sono dell'idea che una chiacchierata con qualcuno che ne sa di più, non faccia certo male 

Ma ripeto che (se il terapeuta è una persona seria) questo percorso coinvolge anzitutto entrambi voi genitori, e per cui dovete esserne d'accordo 
Non funziona decidendo di "portare" il bambino dalla psicologo. Non so  Sono "percorsi" da cui sono comunque passata, per altre ragioni, ma ci sono passata 
E ti dirò che la cosa più importante per un figlio è e resta (al di là dei videogiochi) la comunicazione dei genitori su di lui, prima ancora che la comunicazione dei genitori con lui. Questo vale da separati e da non. E' una delle questioni su cui ho lavorato, e sto lavorando. Con fatica, anche 

E ti dirò che per me non è affatto facile: significa mettere un "punto e a capo" su questioni per così dire "personali" e riuscire a parlarsi per l'interesse del figlio. Non è sempre facile 
Però l'intento, e lo sforzo, è quello di riuscire a fare fronte comune. Altrimenti (per rifarmi al tuo esempio dello psicologo) diventa davvero la mamma che vuole portare il figlio dallo psicologo, e il padre che non vede alcun problema. Dopo la scuola, significa a settembre: ne avete di tempo per parlarne. Eventualmente anche in uno spazio dove ci sono persone "terze" ad aiutarvi nel dialogo, se non riuscite da soli (ma vi auguro che non sia questo il vostro caso, ma tant'è  ).

Ultimamente mio figlio mi sta dando qualche pensiero. Nulla di che , ma insomma diciamo che è un pò troppo sveglio e furbo anche all'asilo . Oh  Siamo in due che gli stiamo dicendo che certe cose sono sbagliate, per fortuna che almeno su questo non è necessaria troppa fatica. Però ti sto parlando di comportamenti (ultimo anno di asilo eh) per cui la maestra dice di non fare una determinata cosa, io la faccio, mi ha messo in castigo.... ergo all'asilo non si può fare niente, e la maestra è "la peggiore" . Che detto così viene da ridere, ma capisci bene che è uno che dà (e darà ) filo da torcere. Ecco: di queste cose, per me che sono separata, c'è un dovere (una doverosa condivisione) con il padre (e pure il reciproco), e quello che fa la differenza è che il figlio senta che entrambi i genitori siano d'accordo, su queste cose un pò "importanti" (non ve le sto a raccontare tutte, sono "cavolate" per un adulto, ma mica troppo comunque per un bambino, nel senso che ci mancherebbe solo che un genitore gli dicesse "bravo te che dai della cogliona alla maestra ).


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Buon giorno...
> Allora.....
> Per me le amicizie hanno un valore inestimabile...
> Servono ....aiutano....ci si diverte... Io amo i miei amici....durante il primo lockdown quando ho rivisto uno di loro...mi sono commossa.... veramente avevo le lacrime agli occhi....
> ...


E se la terapeuta dovesse rivelarti un grave errore da parte tua, saresti disposta a cambiare?


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Buon giorno...
> Allora.....
> Per me le amicizie hanno un valore inestimabile...
> Servono ....aiutano....ci si diverte... Io amo i miei amici....durante il primo lockdown quando ho rivisto uno di loro...mi sono commossa.... veramente avevo le lacrime agli occhi....
> ...


Io ho avuto genitori simili a te, però in senso opposto.Ho odiato la mia adolescenza all'infinito. 
Mi sono ritrovata a fare cose che non mi piacevano, perché per loro era giusto. 
Per questo ti dico è bene ascoltare le idee e le necessità altrui. Qullo che è bene e bello per te, non necessariamente deve esserlo per altri. 
Per te tuo figlio è un sociopatico, hai pensato che se lo porti da uno psicologo potrebbe anche arrivare ad odioarti?


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E se la terapeuta dovesse rivelarti un grave errore da parte tua, saresti disposta a cambiare?


Centrato in pieno.
Il percorso deve essere di tutti, non solo del “presunto paziente”.
In alcuni contesti viene fuori che tutta la famiglia necessità di una terapia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Centrato in pieno.
> Il percorso deve essere di tutti, non solo del “presunto paziente”.
> In alcuni contesti viene fuori che tutta la famiglia necessità di una terapia.


Purtroppo l'errore di molti ed essere certi di trovarsi indiscutibilmente nel giusto.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Purtroppo l'errore di molti ed essere certi di trovarsi indiscutibilmente nel giusto.


Esatto.
Cio che si pensa sia il modello ideale di famiglia visto da genitore, cozza paurosamente con quello dei nostri figli, che la vedono appunto da figlio.
Io ho imposto cose ai miei figli e continuerò ad imporle perché ritengo possano servire loro.
Ho imposto attività sportive.
Per ora la storia mi ha dato ragione trasmettendo loro delle passioni Che hanno contribuito e stanno contribuendo a rendere loro consapevoli delle proprie forze e dei propri limiti E questo si ripercuote positivamente sull’ambito scolastico e sociale.
Ma vivo molto alla giornata, tutto si può sfasciare da un momento all’altro, anche se cerco di dare delle buone fondamenta.
Su tutto il resto, medio (non dito).
L’epoca videogiochi la Stanno vivendo anche i miei, col risultato che rimangono in contatto con i loro amici anche mentre sono chiusi in camera. Li sento parlottare in cuffia, fare battute, percularsi, è solo un modo diverso di vivere il divertimento.
Durante questo ultimo anno poi, meno male che hanno Avuto la fortuna di giocare on line a FIFA, Fortnite, ecc ecc.
Fanno il fantacalcio, organizzano le partite a calcetto, le uscite in bici e i tornei ai videogiochi. 
E’ un modo per socializzare anche questo, chi non lo capisce fa solo danni.
E poi ci sarebbe anche da capire chi decide che un figlio debba essere curato. Cioè io genitore decido che perché mio figlio preferisce i videogiochi a quei 4 bambini figli di genitori che io voglio come amici, deve andare in terapia? Ma io in terapia ci mando i genitori.
Ho passato nottate in case parrocchiali, non perché io sia credente, ma perché appunto aperte a tutti, a cucinare, mangiare, ridere e scherzare con genitori i cui figli a volte giocavano assieme ed a volte no, oppure mai. 
Che diritto ho di imporre il modo di giocare ai miei figli? Almeno lì che facciano quel che vogliono nei limiti della legalità.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Cio che si pensa sia il modello ideale di famiglia visto da genitore, cozza paurosamente con quello dei nostri figli, che la vedono appunto da figlio.
> Io ho imposto cose ai miei figli e continuerò ad imporle perché ritengo possano servire loro.
> Ho imposto attività sportive.
> ...


Credo sia però molto diverso giocare con i videogiochi da soli e farlo online con gli amici in questo periodo 
Credo anche che in un periodo normale in cui si può frequentarci di persona si debba prediligere rapporti non online


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Cio che si pensa sia il modello ideale di famiglia visto da genitore, cozza paurosamente con quello dei nostri figli, che la vedono appunto da figlio.
> Io ho imposto cose ai miei figli e continuerò ad imporle perché ritengo possano servire loro.
> Ho imposto attività sportive.
> ...


Anche mio figlio ...ha 32 anni e lo fa anche con la sua compagna (lei muore subito però)


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia però molto diverso giocare con i videogiochi da soli e farlo online con gli amici in questo periodo
> Credo anche che in un periodo normale in cui si può frequentarci di persona si debba prediligere rapporti non online


Io riporto la mia personale esperienza, non amo parlare dei sentito dire o di quello che credo sia meglio o peggio cosi in generale o svincolato dalla mia esperienza.
Raccontando quello che la nostra coppia ha attuato, racconto il risultato raggiunto.
Io non prediligo questo o quello, ritengo invece sia da prediligere questo E quello come scritto poco sopra, ove spiego cosa organizzano anche on line, evidentemente è sfuggito.
Io per anni ho giocato a tennis da solo contro un muro.
Era il mio gioco preferito, non ero solo li?
Certo che ero solo. Non sono cresciuto maniaco (cioè nel senso mi piace la figa ma non da ucciderci per averla), non sono cresciuto pedofilo, ho avuto problemi relazionali Dovuti ad altro. anzi il giocare da solo contro il muro mi aiutava a stare meglio, poi mi hanno cacciato via anche da lì, perché picchia oggi e picchia domani ho tirato giù tutto l’intonaco.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Credo sia però molto diverso giocare con i videogiochi da soli e farlo online con gli amici in questo periodo
> Credo anche che in un periodo normale in cui si può frequentarci di persona si debba prediligere rapporti non online


La pensiamo alla stessa maniera, poi capisco che magari un figlio possa preferire, a volte, stare a casa a fare i videogiochi.
Se però diventa che tutti i giorni (sabati e domeniche compresi) non vuole saperne di uscire di casa, forse è il caso di pensarci un attimo. Se parliamo della mezz'ora, o dell'ora ogni tanto, ok. Ci sta anche il pomeriggio passato così. Se diventa una cosa di sempre però darebbe qualche pensiero anche a me, sinceramente.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Io riporto la mia personale esperienza, non amo parlare dei sentito dire o di quello che credo sia meglio o peggio cosi in generale o svincolato dalla mia esperienza.
> Raccontando quello che la nostra coppia ha attuato, racconto il risultato raggiunto.
> Io non prediligo questo o quello, ritengo invece sia da prediligere questo E quello come scritto poco sopra, ove spiego cosa organizzano anche on line, evidentemente è sfuggito.
> Io per anni ho giocato a tennis da solo contro un muro.
> ...


Sottolineavo la differenza tra giocare da solo e farlo online con gli amici
Qui il problema mi sembra che non abbia amici


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Comunque percepisco ancora “portarlo dallo psicologo“ come se fosse dargli del matto o patologizzare una divergenza tra i genitori o tra i genitori e le scelte del figlio.
Ma anche se si trattasse di un problema dei genitori, può essere utile al figlio parlarne con una persona competente che lui sa che non rivelerà il suo sentire.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sottolineavo la differenza tra giocare da solo e farlo online con gli amici
> Qui il problema mi sembra che non abbia amici


Il problema per quello che si scrive.
Io ne ravvedo un’altro, ove si scrive “siamo davvero un bel gruppo unito”.
Unito per chi? Sicuri sicuri che sia quello che vuole anche sto ragazzino?

nemmeno io avevo amici, ero impegnato a giocare a tennis contro il muro, a lavorare in estate, a difendere mia madre dalle botte di mio padre, insomma cose così, molto formative.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E se la terapeuta dovesse rivelarti un grave errore da parte tua, saresti disposta a cambiare?


Questo è senz'altro un punto importante. Ed è il perché sia un bene che entrambi i genitori siano senz'altro coinvolti. Poi magari è lo stesso terapista a dire di "lasciar corriere, che è una fase normale, eccetera. Non ci si deve andare con l'intento di fare di quella "sede .... un campo di battaglia più o meno sotterraneo tra genitori. Non è un campo di scontro, ma al più occasione di dialogo, di confronto, su quelli che possono eventualmente essere i problemi di un figlio. Probabilmente nulla di drammatico, però se si hanno preoccupazioni, meglio risolverle secondo me


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il problema per quello che si scrive.
> Io ne ravvedo un’altro, ove si scrive “siamo davvero un bel gruppo unito”.
> Unito per chi? Sicuri sicuri che sia quello che vuole anche sto ragazzino?
> 
> nemmeno io avevo amici, ero impegnato a giocare a tennis contro il muro, a lavorare in estate, a difendere mia madre dalle botte di mio padre, insomma cose così, molto formative.


Non puoi portarle ad esempio, però.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque percepisco ancora “portarlo dallo psicologo“ come se fosse dargli del matto o patologizzare una divergenza tra i genitori o tra i genitori e le scelte del figlio.
> Ma anche se si trattasse di un problema dei genitori, può essere utile al figlio parlarne con una persona competente che lui sa che non rivelerà il suo sentire.


No, ritengo che sia utile alla famiglia, ritengo che tutti i comportamenti della famiglia debbano essere messi in discussione ed eventualmente modificati.
Il percorso deve essere di gruppo e non del ragazzo solo per far contento un genitore che pensa sia un diverso perché non fa quello che vorrebbe facesse. (O faccia, non so come si scrive correggimi tu nel caso)


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non puoi portarle ad esempio, però.


Certo, era per rispondere a Nocciola ove diceva che il ragazzo non ha amici.
Nientaltro.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque percepisco ancora “portarlo dallo psicologo“ come se fosse dargli del matto o patologizzare una divergenza tra i genitori o tra i genitori e le scelte del figlio.
> Ma anche se si trattasse di un problema dei genitori, può essere utile al figlio parlarne con una persona competente che lui sa che non rivelerà il suo sentire.


Mio figlio (lo sai) ha fatto un percorso di supporto, per aiutarlo a digerire (digerire, eh sì  ) la nostra separazione. Mica è un "caso patologico"


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No, ritengo che sia utile alla famiglia, ritengo che tutti i comportamenti della famiglia debbano essere messi in discussione ed eventualmente modificati.
> Il percorso deve essere di gruppo e non del ragazzo solo per far contento un genitore che pensa sia un diverso perché non fa quello che vorrebbe facesse. (O faccia, non so come si scrive correggimi tu nel caso)


Sarà lo psicologo poi a coinvolgere i genitori.
Potrebbe essere davvero l’educazione del figlio il terreno di scontro oppure potrebbe trasferire su quello, altri tipi di problemi.


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Il problema per quello che si scrive.
> Io ne ravvedo un’altro, ove si scrive “siamo davvero un bel gruppo unito”.
> Unito per chi? Sicuri sicuri che sia quello che vuole anche sto ragazzino?
> 
> nemmeno io avevo amici, ero impegnato a giocare a tennis contro il muro, a lavorare in estate, a difendere mia madre dalle botte di mio padre, insomma cose così, molto formative.


No certo. L’ideale sarebbe parlarne bene con lui non accettando però che si idoli. Mettendo questo come paletto. Almeno questo è quello che penso


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Mio figlio (lo sai) ha fatto un percorso di supporto, per aiutarlo a digerire (digerire, eh sì  ) la nostra separazione. Mica è un "caso patologico"


Ma neppure una coppia  che scoppia lo è, a volte lo è di più una che non scoppia.
Un po’ di “manutenzione“ può essere utile.


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma neppure una coppia  che scoppia lo è, a volte lo è di più una che non scoppia.
> Un po’ di “manutenzione“ può essere utile.


Ah. Vabbè, su questo punto noi siamo stati casi patologici   
Seriamente: conosco bene (perché ci siamo purtroppo passati) cosa significa essere in sedi "di confronto" e sentirsi "arroccati", ciascuno sulla propria posizione (io molto di difensiva con lui). Abbiamo da poco concluso un percorso di mediazione (ad anni dalla separazione, eh). A volte riuscire a "scardinare" anche un piccolo "pezzettino", e mediare su una cazzata, sblocca.... cose anche ben più grandi


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sarà lo psicologo poi a coinvolgere i genitori.
> Potrebbe essere davvero l’educazione del figlio il terreno di scontro oppure potrebbe trasferire su quello, altri tipi di problemi.


Pensa se vien fuori che il bambino è sano e i malati sono altri.


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pensa se vien fuori che il bambino è sano e i malati sono altri.


Di solito è così . 
Basta vedere i genitori come si pongono verso insegnanti e allenatori tanto per dire...


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Pensa se vien fuori che il bambino è sano e i malati sono altri.


Ma nessuno è “malato” oppure tutti lo siamo.
È frequente scontrarsi su piccole cose o divergenze pratiche quando si hanno problemi relazionali.
Naturalmente escludo incompatibilità radicali perché penso che in questi casi sia difficile mettersi insieme


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno è “malato” oppure tutti lo siamo.
> È frequente scontrarsi su piccole cose o divergenze pratiche quando si hanno problemi relazionali.
> Naturalmente escludo incompatibilità radicali perché penso che in questi casi sia difficile mettersi insieme


Te lo quoto, anche se per me è andata in maniera leggermente differente 

Comunque sì. Non deve essere la "caccia al malato" (o allo sbagliato, al menefreghista, eccetera....), ma un'opportunità per confrontarsi. Lo dico ora, ma ci è voluto un bel pò eh, per arrivarci


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Allora...
In primis si siamo un bel gruppo di amici ..i ragazzi prima di tutto erano loro amici...noi adulti lo siamo diventati col tempo...
Perché abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci per loro ...
E loro 3 sono veramente uniti... 
Il problema che ho riscontrato in mio figlio non è la mancanza di amici on line...anche lui gioca con altri ragazzi....gioca anche da solo ma anche con altri teen.... 
Quello che mi "spaventa"è che preferisce starsene in casa a giocare on line con qualcuno piuttosto che uscire....le volte che è stato invitato ad uscire ma lui ha rifiutato di farlo?un casino....
Per me non è sano che un ragazzino preferisca starsene tappato in casa piuttosto che interagire di persona con altri ragazzi .. 
Cazz hanno l età in cui devono stare fuori...con altri ... 
Poi per il supporto ...non è detto che intraprenda questa strada... valuterò il suo comportamento durante questi mesi....
E si se lo psicologo mi dovesse dire che ho delle colpe?
Lo accetterei.....anzi ipotizzo che parlare con un esperto possa essere un aiuto anche per me e mio marito....
Inoltre secondo gli insegnanti dei ns figli...i ragazzini sono ritenuti veramente responsabili...seguiti....per quello ho un buon riscontro....
Anche perché molti insegnanti hanno avuto prima mia figlia e poi mio figlio...ci conoscono da anni....
Abbiamo partecipato ad innumerevoli eventi extra scolastici....se avessero ravveduto qualche anomalia ce l avrebbero comunicato.....
Non siamo inseriti nella vita parrocchiale perché non mi piace come ambiente ...troppo chiuso e troppo ancora bigotto... probabilmente dove abito ci sono persone ancora con una vecchia mentalità...ma va beh ...
Fanno scout però...quindi frequentano un altro ambiente sano....anche se...tanto per restare in tema...il piccolo ha deciso che finito quest' anno non lo farà più...almeno avrà ancora più possibilità di restare in casa a non vivere....
Però non lo posso obbligare a fare qualcosa che non vuole anche se secondo me lo scoutismo è una scuola di vita....
Credo di aver risposto a tutti
 Ps nella maggior parte dei casi...sono dalla parte degli insegnanti....non sono certo quella che dice o poverino....vai male a scuola?colpa dei prof...
Anche perché per il momento i miei figli a scuola vanno molto bene...
Io sostengo che dopo noi genitore un ruolo fondamentale nella formazione dei ragazzi sia dei loro prof....e io li rispetto enormemente...anche perché fino ad ora ho incontrato dei grandi insegnanti!!!!(tranne forse un paio ma ci sta...)


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma nessuno è “malato” oppure tutti lo siamo.
> È frequente scontrarsi su piccole cose o divergenze pratiche quando si hanno problemi relazionali.
> Naturalmente escludo incompatibilità radicali perché penso che in questi casi sia difficile mettersi insieme


Magari son venute fuori col tempo queste incompatibilità radicali.


----------



## Vera (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Allora...
> In primis si siamo un bel gruppo di amici ..i ragazzi prima di tutto erano loro amici...noi adulti lo siamo diventati col tempo...
> Perché abbiamo iniziato a frequentarci per loro ...
> E loro 3 sono veramente uniti...
> ...


Beh, IO, per esempio, il gruppo scout non lo considero un ambiente sano 
Comunque parliamo di un adolescente e, nel caso volessi davvero portarlo da uno psicologo ne parlerei prima di tutto con lui. 
Farlo sentire "diverso" non lo trovo positivo.
Di 14enni che preferiscono stare a casa piuttosto che uscire ce ne sono sempre stati e ce ne sono.
È un'età particolare. Dagli tempo.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Beh, IO, per esempio, il gruppo scout non lo considero un ambiente sano
> Comunque parliamo di un adolescente e, nel caso volessi davvero portarlo da uno psicologo ne parlerei prima di tutto con lui.
> Farlo sentire "diverso" non lo trovo positivo.
> Di 14enni che preferiscono stare a casa piuttosto che uscire ce ne sono sempre stati e ce ne sono.
> È un'età particolare. Dagli tempo.


Beh non tutti possiamo amare il mondo scout... altrimenti saremmo tutti in giro coi pantaloncini corti in pieno inverno
Sicuramente non lo obbligherei mai ad andare dallo psicologo senza il suo consenso....
Io spero sempre che si sblocchi da solo..
Poi con l inizio del liceo a settembre....nuovi compagni....nuova scuola...dovrebbe incontrare un bel po'di gente nuova....


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Esatto.
> Cio che si pensa sia il modello ideale di famiglia visto da genitore, cozza paurosamente con quello dei nostri figli, che la vedono appunto da figlio.
> Io ho imposto cose ai miei figli e continuerò ad imporle perché ritengo possano servire loro.
> Ho imposto attività sportive.
> ...


I miei a una certa lo sport non l'hanno più voluto fare, non si sono appassionati. 
Mi sono più preoccupata di chi frequentavano, quello sì.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Questo è senz'altro un punto importante. Ed è il perché sia un bene che entrambi i genitori siano senz'altro coinvolti. Poi magari è lo stesso terapista a dire di "lasciar corriere, che è una fase normale, eccetera. Non ci si deve andare con l'intento di fare di quella "sede .... un campo di battaglia più o meno sotterraneo tra genitori. Non è un campo di scontro, ma al più occasione di dialogo, di confronto, su quelli che possono eventualmente essere i problemi di un figlio. Probabilmente nulla di drammatico, però se si hanno preoccupazioni, meglio risolverle secondo me


In tutto questo ci vuole anche spirito critico, i problemi dei figli nascono spesso da situazione vissute in famiglia. Diciamo che uno specialista può essere d'aiuto se il disagio arriva da minacce esterne, che


Foglia ha detto:


> Questo è senz'altro un punto importante. Ed è il perché sia un bene che entrambi i genitori siano senz'altro coinvolti. Poi magari è lo stesso terapista a dire di "lasciar corriere, che è una fase normale, eccetera. Non ci si deve andare con l'intento di fare di quella "sede .... un campo di battaglia più o meno sotterraneo tra genitori. Non è un campo di scontro, ma al più occasione di dialogo, di confronto, su quelli che possono eventualmente essere i problemi di un figlio. Probabilmente nulla di drammatico, però se si hanno preoccupazioni, meglio risolverle secondo me


Meglio parlare prima col ragazzo, cercare di cogliere quel messaggio subliminale che manda ma si è poco propensi a cogliere


----------



## Foglia (24 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> In tutto questo ci vuole anche spirito critico, i problemi dei figli nascono spesso da situazione vissute in famiglia. Diciamo che uno specialista può essere d'aiuto se il disagio arriva da minacce esterne, che
> 
> Meglio parlare prima col ragazzo, cercare di cogliere quel messaggio subliminale che manda ma si è poco propensi a cogliere


Ma una cosa non esclude l'altra. Boh. Forse davvero, siamo abituati a pensare che chi fa psicoterapia sia "il pazzerello" di turno, e questo trasmettiamo anche ai figli. Forse. Alle volte. Mio figlio è più piccolo, comunque capita che gli adolescenti abbiano bisogno di un sostegno, uno spazio esterno. Non è una punizione che si dà loro, non a caso persino alcune scuole dove i ragazzi possono liberamente rivolgersi a uno psicologo....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Meglio parlare prima col ragazzo, cercare di cogliere quel messaggio subliminale che manda ma si è poco propensi a cogliere


Sarà ma ...io non riesco a cogliere...nessun messaggio....
L unica certezza è che adesso con la fine della scuola avrà solo del gran tempo da riempire.....
Vediamo come si evolve la situazione.......


----------



## Nocciola (24 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma una cosa non esclude l'altra. Boh. Forse davvero, siamo abituati a pensare che chi fa psicoterapia sia "il pazzerello" di turno, e questo trasmettiamo anche ai figli. Forse. Alle volte. Mio figlio è più piccolo, comunque capita che gli adolescenti abbiano bisogno di un sostegno, uno spazio esterno. Non è una punizione che si dà loro, non a caso persino alcune scuole dove i ragazzi possono liberamente rivolgersi a uno psicologo....


Non è semplice però . Mio figlio grande pensa che sia da matti andare dallo psicologoco. Infatti mi prende costantemente in giro


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Te lo quoto, anche se per me è andata in maniera leggermente differente
> 
> Comunque sì. Non deve essere la "caccia al malato" (o allo sbagliato, al menefreghista, eccetera....), ma un'opportunità per confrontarsi. Lo dico ora, ma ci è voluto un bel pò eh, per arrivarci


Certo quando si è dentro non si vede nitidamente.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Magari son venute fuori col tempo queste incompatibilità radicali.


Radicali mi sembra difficile.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarà ma ...io non riesco a cogliere...nessun messaggio....
> L unica certezza è che adesso con la fine della scuola avrà solo del gran tempo da riempire.....
> Vediamo come si evolve la situazione.......


Ma non può essere semplicemente che i suoi tempi di crescita nei vari aspetti, fisico/sessuale, intellettuale, morale, culturale non coincidano con quelli dei coetanei?
È una età in cui è frequente la presa in giro come depotenziamento della possibilità di ferire delle parole e rafforzarsi a vicenda definendosi con insulti nel contesto amicale. Non può essere che a lui non piaccia quella modalità?
Ho scritto un aspetto piccolo, ma ve ne sono diversi.
Invece di discutere con tuo marito, non potreste leggere entrambi qualcosa sulla adolescenza?
Ad esempio








						«Abbiamo messo un'intera generazione in castigo!»
					

Il presente per l’adolescente è abitato da un futuro molto prossimo. Per l’adolescente il vero trauma è il futuro, il futuro che è nel presente, cioè la crescita, l’adolescenza. Allora ascoltiamola, cerchiamo di capirla, mica roba da poco, conquiste, scoperte, amori, paure. E chiediamoci chi...




					www.vita.it


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

Però questo thread è stato tradito, non solo nel titolo.
@bravagiulia75  hai scritto che uno dei motivi di contrasto con tuo marito è l’educazione dei figli.
Ma io credo di vedere un’altra cosa.
Il silenzio di tuo marito rispetto ai figli mi sembra che tu la viva come una negazione della tua visione di vita e in sintesi del tuo valore. 
Riesci a vedere una cosa speculare in te? Ti sembra che in quello o in altri ambiti tu stia togliendo valore a tuo marito?

Mi spiego. È normale che, ad esempio, si ascolti musica diversa, ma sé quella che ascolta l’altro o l’altra diventa una schifezza o noiosa o non si vuole neppure cercare di capire come esprima sentimenti del partner, ci si sente svalutati.
Ma vale anche per lo sport, il cinema, i programmi televisivi ecc


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non può essere semplicemente che i suoi tempi di crescita nei vari aspetti, fisico/sessuale, intellettuale, morale, culturale non coincidano con quelli dei coetanei?
> È una età in cui è frequente la presa in giro come depotenziamento della possibilità di ferire delle parole e rafforzarsi a vicenda definendosi con insulti nel contesto amicale. Non può essere che a lui non piaccia quella modalità?
> Ho scritto un aspetto piccolo, ma ve ne sono diversi.
> Invece di discutere con tuo marito, non potreste leggere entrambi qualcosa sulla adolescenza?
> ...


Grazie Bruni....
Può essere tutto e niente...
Ma non mi piace vederlo così....anche se apparentemente è sereno ...a scuola va bene....
Si racconta abbastanza...(o magari un po'pochetto...).....
Cmq mi hai suggerito una buona lettura....


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il silenzio di tuo marito rispetto ai figli mi sembra che tu la viva come una negazione della tua visione di vita e in sintesi del tuo valore.
> Riesci a vedere una cosa speculare in te? Ti sembra che in quello o in altri ambiti tu stia togliendo valore a tu


Il suo silenzio....non è semplicemente corretto...
È più facile fare il genitore buono .....
È veramente più semplice...
Infatti lui è quello simpatico io la rompicoglioni...
Tanto per dirne una....mia figlia ha una materia insufficiente....l ha scoperto sabato lui....
E saranno 2 mesi che ha 4 in chimica...va beh che è l unica materia....
Maaah....se non la recupera si becca un bel esame a settembre e soprattutto le rovina la media....che tra l' altro è bella alta!!!
Assurdo


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie Bruni....
> Può essere tutto e niente...
> Ma non mi piace vederlo così....anche se apparentemente è sereno ...a scuola va bene....
> Si racconta abbastanza...(o magari un po'pochetto...).....
> Cmq mi hai suggerito una buona lettura....


Io una figlia femmina è un figlio maschio. Entrambi hanno avuto periodi di silenzio. Una mia amica uguale. Le ragazze sono coetanee e amiche, i maschi invece semplicemente si conoscono, anche se da piccoli giocavano insieme.  Per anni abbiamo fatto serate mamme-figlie cenando o andando al cinema e chiacchierando. Ora sua figlia si è sposata, la mia convive, saranno più rare.
Ogni volta ci chiedevamo “...e con A come va?” “Boh, non parla.” “...e B?” “Che ne so? Non parla” e chiedevamo alle figlie se ne sapevano di più. Loro, ovviamente, mute.
Non era vero che non sapevamo nulla dei figli, come non è vero che si chiamino A e B, ma è vero che per lungo tempo sono stati riservati.
Al matrimonio della sorella B ha chiacchierato a lungo di tutto.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il suo silenzio....non è semplicemente corretto...
> È più facile fare il genitore buono .....
> È veramente più semplice...
> Infatti lui è quello simpatico io la rompicoglioni...
> ...


Non ho capito se l’hai scoperto prima tu o lui.
Comunque chimica è chimica. 
Mandala a lezione dal mio ex.  Mio figlio era passato dal 4 all’8.
Questo per dire che i figli vogliono farsi un po’ i fatti loro, chiedono quando hanno bisogno e vogliono chiedere.
Per era impensabile fare pressione per i risultati scolastici, ma non sono la buona.


----------



## Brunetta (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il suo silenzio....non è semplicemente corretto...
> È più facile fare il genitore buono .....
> È veramente più semplice...
> Infatti lui è quello simpatico io la rompicoglioni...
> ...


Però non hai trovato qualcosa in cui tu lo sminuisci?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non ho capito se l’hai scoperto prima tu o lui.
> Comunque chimica è chimica.
> Mandala a lezione dal mio ex.  Mio figlio era passato dal 4 all’8.
> Questo per dire che i figli vogliono farsi un po’ i fatti loro, chiedono quando hanno bisogno e vogliono chiedere.
> Per era impensabile fare pressione per i risultati scolastici, ma non sono la buona.


No io lo sapevo 
Ecco io in ambito scolastico lo so rompo veramente tanto!!!l 
Andare bene a scuola....un loro dovere!
Serve a loro.......
Poi hanno scelto entrambi un liceo...ma liberamente....(il piccolo inizierà a settembre..)
Io non li avrei mai forzati a frequentare una scuola piuttosto che un altra..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però non hai trovato qualcosa in cui tu lo sminuisci?


Sicuramente se lui potesse parlare ti direbbe che si lo sminuisco....eccome se lo faccio....
Ti direbbe così...
Sarà anche vero....infatti se non andiamo bene come coppia... ovviamente ho anche io le mie colpe....non sono mica santa....


----------



## oriente70 (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente se lui potesse parlare ti direbbe che si lo sminuisco....eccome se lo faccio....
> Ti direbbe così...
> Sarà anche vero....infatti se non andiamo bene come coppia... ovviamente ho anche io le mie colpe....non sono mica santa....


E allora di che ti lamenti... 
Se remi contro e lo sai  cosa cerchi..


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Manda lui a fare i colloqui coi prof.
Oggi sia fanno su team.
Questa in casa è materia mia da sempre, controllo registro elettronico, voti, note, presenze, colloqui. 
basta iniziare poi si va alla grande.
le prof son pure carine...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Manda lui a fare i colloqui coi prof.
> Oggi sia fanno su team.
> Questa in casa è materia mia da sempre, controllo registro elettronico, voti, note, presenze, colloqui.
> basta iniziare poi si va alla grande.
> le prof son pure carine...


Certo almeno va lì li saluta...e non apre bocca...
Sono tutti on line i colloqui purtroppo...che brutto ...
Ma la tua giornata dura 72 ore?sai a noi comuni mortali solo 24...
Mi sembra che hai una gestione del tempo molto particolare


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Faccio tutto e riesco anche a tampinare una, questione di organizzazione.
Mentale sopratutto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Buon per te


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> E allora di che ti lamenti...
> Se remi contro e lo sai  cosa cerchi..


Certo...io cerco anche lo scontro.....
Ma ...non ottengo nemmeno quello


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Buon per te


Hai chiesto tu ed io ho spiegato.
in fondo tuo marito fa da sempre quello che ti sta bene.
mia moglie mi ha educato da subito.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (24 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Hai chiesto tu ed io ho spiegato.
> in fondo tuo marito fa da sempre quello che ti sta bene.
> mia moglie mi ha educato da subito.


Voi ometti andate educati fin da subito certo...
Peccato che dopo non ci andate più bene..


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Voi ometti andate educati fin da subito certo...
> Peccato che dopo non ci andate più bene..


Perché diventiamo più bravi di voi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma una cosa non esclude l'altra. Boh. Forse davvero, siamo abituati a pensare che chi fa psicoterapia sia "il pazzerello" di turno, e questo trasmettiamo anche ai figli. Forse. Alle volte. Mio figlio è più piccolo, comunque capita che gli adolescenti abbiano bisogno di un sostegno, uno spazio esterno. Non è una punizione che si dà loro, non a caso persino alcune scuole dove i ragazzi possono liberamente rivolgersi a uno psicologo....


Dove andavano in miei c'era, ma sinceramente non ci andava spontaneamente nessuno. 
C'è li mandavano i prof. 
Sinceramente preferisco che siano loro a decidere. 
Ho portato da piccolo uno dei miei figli e sai dove era il problema la non presenza del padre. 
Ma dai!!! Lo sapevo già. 
Così è andato mio marito e sai quanto ha dato retta al figlio? 2 settimane, il tempo delle sedute. E tutto è tornato come prima. 
Quindi se non è una cosa grave si può risolvere parlando,  ascoltando, essere presenti ma nel modo giusto. 
Le vecchie generazioni non sono andate dal terapeuta  hanno superato l'adolescenza, i genitori oggi sono troppo presenti nella vita dei figli e non permettono loro di prendere le capocciate. 
Se oggi i 14enni d'estate andassero a fare i garzoni dal panettiere vedresti che il terapeuta non servirebbe.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sarà ma ...io non riesco a cogliere...nessun messaggio....
> L unica certezza è che adesso con la fine della scuola avrà solo del gran tempo da riempire.....
> Vediamo come si evolve la situazione.......


Trovagli da fare qualcosa in casa, per darti una mano. 
Dei compiti manuali che lo impegnino. 
Hai un giardino o dei fiori, il suo compito la sera è annaffiare. 
Quando sarà a casa rifarsi il letto, prepararsi da mangiare. 
Glielo devi chiedere come un favore per aiutarti.


----------



## Ginevra65 (24 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Non è semplice però . Mio figlio grande pensa che sia da matti andare dallo psicologoco. Infatti mi prende costantemente in giro


Perché lui è sicuro di sapersela cavare da solo. 
Ti vede fragile.


----------



## Pincopallino (24 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> I miei a una certa lo sport non l'hanno più voluto fare, non si sono appassionati.
> Mi sono più preoccupata di chi frequentavano, quello sì.


Ad una certa, abbandoneranno anche i miei forse e quel giorno lì ci penseremo.
bon, vado a svuotare le borse sportive di numero 2, 3 e 4 che dentro c’è vita...
buona notte.


----------



## Foglia (25 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Dove andavano in miei c'era, ma sinceramente non ci andava spontaneamente nessuno.
> C'è li mandavano i prof.
> Sinceramente preferisco che siano loro a decidere.
> *Ho portato da piccolo uno dei miei figli e sai dove era il problema la non presenza del padre.
> ...


Io ho avuto entrambi i genitori che si sono ritenuti (e si ritengono tuttora) i genitori "perfetti" (a quel punto, quando uno ritiene di essere la perfezione, e non si mette nemmeno in discussione, si leva proprio dall'essere messo in discussione, sai che subentra? La "colpa" che inizia a "girare". Colpa mia, colpa tua: nel mio caso - essendo entrambi "perfetti" - se c'era qualcosa che non andava la colpa era la mia). Guarda che questo "schema" l'ho ripetuto pari pari all'interno del mio matrimonio.
Sai cos'era e cos'è per mio padre (e in buona misura anche per mia madre) tutta l'area della psicologia & dintorni? Fregnacce. Autentiche stronzate.
Sicché, ti dirò (sempre con il classico senno del poi ) che da adolescente avrei avuto bisogno di uno spazio. All'epoca già c'erano, questi spazi, ma insomma, chi ne usufruiva era (più che nella considerazione di oggi, e aggiungo per fortuna) considerato quello "non a posto", quello malato, o ad andar di lusso quello problematico. Chissà da cosa nascono i problemi che ti fan diventare "problematico", eh. E chissà SOPRATTUTTO come si risolvono .
Dieci anni fa, quando la depressione mi aveva fatto perdere la voglia di vivere, un giorno che provai a dire a mio padre come mi sentivo, mi fu risposto di guardare il sole e ridere. Tanto problemi fisici non ne avevo, no? E la depressione non si vede (che poi, è sbagliato pure quello, perché a quanto pare lascia "segni" - oltre ad altri - ben visibili nel cervello) perciò, tutta questione solo di "buona volontà". Senza rendersi minimamente conto che la cosa più importante che la depressione uccide è proprio la volontà di vivere. Caso un pò "estremo", se vogliamo, il mio, ma nemmeno troppo (nel mentre scoprii un mondo di persone che ne soffrivano o ne avevano sofferto). Ebbene, tutto questo mondo per i miei genitori NON E' MAI ESISTITO. Così come per me non sono lungotempo esistite altre cose all'interno della mia vita in relazione al matrimonio.

Io con loro non ne potevo parlare 

Io psicoterapia la faccio anche oggi , e devo dire che è uno spazio che uso per "buttar fuori".... problemi, ansie, difficoltà, resistenze.
Purtroppo ad oggi esiste un certo "retaggio" (direi meno che in passato, per fortuna) che fa pensare alla psicoterapia, all'avvalersi di uno psicologo, o psicoterapeuta, come ad un qualcosa riservato a chi non è mica tanto "giusto", ancora con una velata condanna sociale (la "colpa" che ti rifilano i perfetti )da parte  di alcuni. In realtà comunque è una cosa che vado riscontrando sempre meno, e che per così dire oggi leggo in forma "ribaltata", nel senso che ho imparato a riconoscere i LIMITI (e glieli rifilo io stavolta ) di chi crede che "tutta questa roba sia una emerita stronzata, o roba per matti, o giù di lì". 

Il problema che ti ha evidenziato lo psicologo di tuo figlio non è - e non doveva essere - la "scoperta dell'acqua calda", secondo me. O comunque di sicuro non lo è stato. Lo psicologo si è limitato (da quel poco che dici, ovviamente  ) ad affermare da soggetto terzo, neutro, imparziale (e titolato per farlo) che:
- esisteva UN PROBLEMA (quindi non era solo una roba nella tua testa  )
- il problema è stato individuato.

Se questo non ha comportato il proseguimento di un percorso, l'ascolto di tuo marito (durato due settimane, la psicoterapia più veloce del west ) un mettersi in gioco del padre (e in conseguenza di voi come genitori, comunque) non significa che la psicoterapia è inutile, secondo me. E' stata "inutile" per tuo marito, e di conseguenza non ha sortito utilità altre.

E ben lo so, che "un tempo tutta questa roba non esisteva, o non era diffusa, non era a disposizione di tanti, o che altro.
Però, io preferisco ragionarla alla luce di quanto OGGI abbiamo a disposizione. E vederlo come una risorsa. Che abbiamo a disposizione nel nostro contesto, privilegiato per questo tanto quanto lo è per altri settori. 

Poi serve, non serve (e ripeto che serve quando ne riconosci in primis l'utilità, e fatichi, altrimenti chiaro che non serve a un cazzo se non a scaldare una sedia. E non fa miracoli laddove siamo noi a non farne. Come per tutto).
Secondo me


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Trovagli da fare qualcosa in casa, per darti una mano.
> Dei compiti manuali che lo impegnino.
> Hai un giardino o dei fiori, il suo compito la sera è annaffiare.
> Quando sarà a casa rifarsi il letto, prepararsi da mangiare.
> Glielo devi chiedere come un favore per aiutarti.


Sicuramente lo farò....qualcosa fa già....l anno scorso in estate lui e la sorella mi aiutavano in casa...avendo un sacco di tempo...erano anche bravini...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Io ho avuto entrambi i genitori che si sono ritenuti (e si ritengono tuttora) i genitori "perfetti" (a quel punto, quando uno ritiene di essere la perfezione, e non si mette nemmeno in discussione, si leva proprio dall'essere messo in discussione, sai che subentra? La "colpa" che inizia a "girare". Colpa mia, colpa tua: nel mio caso - essendo entrambi "perfetti" - se c'era qualcosa che non andava la colpa era la mia). Guarda che questo "schema" l'ho ripetuto pari pari all'interno del mio matrimonio.
> Sai cos'era e cos'è per mio padre (e in buona misura anche per mia madre) tutta l'area della psicologia & dintorni? Fregnacce. Autentiche stronzate.
> Sicché, ti dirò (sempre con il classico senno del poi ) che da adolescente avrei avuto bisogno di uno spazio. All'epoca già c'erano, questi spazi, ma insomma, chi ne usufruiva era (più che nella considerazione di oggi, e aggiungo per fortuna) considerato quello "non a posto", quello malato, o ad andar di lusso quello problematico. Chissà da cosa nascono i problemi che ti fan diventare "problematico", eh. E chissà SOPRATTUTTO come si risolvono .
> Dieci anni fa, quando la depressione mi aveva fatto perdere la voglia di vivere, un giorno che provai a dire a mio padre come mi sentivo, mi fu risposto di guardare il sole e ridere. Tanto problemi fisici non ne avevo, no? E la depressione non si vede (che poi, è sbagliato pure quello, perché a quanto pare lascia "segni" - oltre ad altri - ben visibili nel cervello) perciò, tutta questione solo di "buona volontà". Senza rendersi minimamente conto che la cosa più importante che la depressione uccide è proprio la volontà di vivere. Caso un pò "estremo", se vogliamo, il mio, ma nemmeno troppo (nel mentre scoprii un mondo di persone che ne soffrivano o ne avevano sofferto). Ebbene, tutto questo mondo per i miei genitori NON E' MAI ESISTITO. Così come per me non sono lungotempo esistite altre cose all'interno della mia vita in relazione al matrimonio.
> ...


Se tu avessi avuto una persona amica che avrebbe ascoltato le tue difficoltà avresti potuto fare a meno della psicoterapia? 
Alcune volte credo che sia più facile, per alcuni, confidarsi con un estraneo. 
Una persona che non conosce i meccanismi della nostra vita, perché in fondo si è coscienti di essere causa del proprio male.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente lo farò....qualcosa fa già....l anno scorso in estate lui e la sorella mi aiutavano in casa...avendo un sacco di tempo...erano anche bravini...


Devi dargli degli imput diversi, se no si adagia. 
Sicuramente c'è qualcosa che farà volentieri


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Certo...io cerco anche lo scontro.....
> Ma ...non ottengo nemmeno quello


 Sminuire il partner non è un comportamento costruttivo . 
Sei così sicura di reggere lo scontro??


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sminuire il partner non è un comportamento costruttivo .
> Sei così sicura di reggere lo scontro??


Se lo ottenessi si....ma con lui non c è scontro...
Mi pianta il muso dopo i primi 5 minuti di conversazione....
Poi io vado avanti a fare un monologo ...dove cerco di comunicare il mio disagio...ma generalmente finisce che mollo il colpo...


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2021)

Come nella maggior parte delle coppia che staranno insieme per sempre...è solo lei che litiga.


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Come nella maggior parte delle coppia che staranno insieme per sempre...è solo lei che litiga.


,ma tanto che rispondo a fare  se loro sono convinte del giusto meglio non contradirle  se no come si mangia io non ne sono capace: abbozzo


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se lo ottenessi si....ma con lui non c è scontro...
> Mi pianta il muso dopo i primi 5 minuti di conversazione....
> Poi io vado avanti a fare un monologo ...dove cerco di comunicare il mio disagio...ma generalmente finisce che mollo il colpo...


Mio marito stamattina mi ha salutato così..... Ciao rompiballe...


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> ,ma tanto che rispondo a fare  se loro sono convinte del giusto meglio non contradirle  se no come si mangia io non ne sono capace: abbozzo


Quanta verità


----------



## ologramma (25 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Mio marito stamattina mi ha salutato così..... Ciao rompiballe...


io invece gli ho chiesto che si mangia  a pranzo? Forse il rompipallle sono io


----------



## Foglia (25 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se tu avessi avuto una persona amica che avrebbe ascoltato le tue difficoltà avresti potuto fare a meno della psicoterapia?
> Alcune volte credo che sia più facile, per alcuni, confidarsi con un *estraneo*.
> Una persona che non conosce i meccanismi della nostra vita, perché *in fondo si è coscienti di essere causa del proprio male*.


Ho comunque avuto chi mi ha ascoltato. E ti dico: ho preso medicinali che sono serviti a tirarmi un pò su, quel tanto che bastava, una piccola "scintilla" per far ripartire, per invertire un processo. Sono stata fortunata, anche. Poi se (del senno del poi sono piene le fosse  ) avessi affrontato certi problemi che mi avevano condotta là, anziché tutto sommato far constatare al terapista (la scelta fu mia eh) che a livello medico ero "fuori pericolo", così da scalare il farmaco e lasciarlo, forse (e ti dico forse) non sarei arrivata dove sono poi arrivata con la mia situazione matrimoniale. La depressione fu un campanello di allarme. Grosso come una casa. Passata quella tutto il resto è stato rimesso in un cassetto. Fino al giorno in cui capii che il problema si sarebbe riaffacciato (stava già bussando alla mia porta), per il che mi resi conto che - rispetto a prima - ero responsabile anche di un figlio, oltre che di me stessa 

Ascoltata lo ero stata anche nel passato (non dai miei genitori, ma tant'è  ), la questione (più che dell'estraneo) sta sempre lì: quanto si sia disposti a mettersi in gioco, a scarnificarsi anche. Altrimenti la terapia non serve a un cazzo.

Sul fatto di essere coscienti di essere causa del proprio male, ti posso dire che da bambina sono stata considerata un pò il male altrui , poi crescendo  non ho avuto la forza di sganciarmi da certi meccanismi


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Se tu avessi avuto una persona amica che avrebbe ascoltato le tue difficoltà avresti potuto fare a meno della psicoterapia?
> Alcune volte credo che sia più facile, per alcuni, confidarsi con un estraneo.
> Una persona che non conosce i meccanismi della nostra vita, perché in fondo si è coscienti di essere causa del proprio male.


Credo che tu veda la psicoterapia come introdurre una figura terza che giudica la situazione o vede cose che le persone coinvolte non vedono. Se così fosse sarei psicoterapeuta pure io . Mi manca solo il riconoscimento di autorevolezza e il mandato.
In effetti io ho pagato 100€ per sentirmi dire che stavo meglio di lei e avrei potuto conversare gratis con una amica.
Ma la psicoterapeuta, che poi era una psicoanalista che aveva anche il divanetto rosso, ma mi ha fatto parlare su una sedia, non aveva detto che stavo benissimo, ma che non vedeva un percorso terapeutico per me, un’altra cosa che io ho tradotto in quel modo.
Ma la psicoterapeuta non è chi stabilisce chi ha ragione o che indica la soluzione. La psicoterapia accompagna le persone a fare un lavoro su se stessi, lavoro che si può essere in grado di compiere o no. Alcuni di noi costruiscono castelli di labirinti.


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io invece *gli* ho chiesto che si mangia  a pranzo? Forse il rompipallle sono io


Non ce la faccio con questa invasione del gender... 
Quando parli della tua signora, per favore, cerca di scrivere *LE*, grazie.


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> io invece gli ho chiesto che si mangia  a pranzo? Forse il rompipallle sono io


pensi sempre a mangiare


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Se lo ottenessi si....ma con lui non c è scontro...
> Mi pianta il muso dopo i primi 5 minuti di conversazione....
> Poi io vado avanti a fare un monologo ...dove cerco di comunicare il mio disagio...ma generalmente finisce che mollo il colpo...


Vedi perdi il confronto ... 
Domandati perché non ti da corda..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Vedi perdi il confronto ...
> Domandati perché non ti da corda..


Perché semplicemente non gli interessa chiarire...secondo lui va tutto bene....
La sua teoria...se ignori il problema...spariace


----------



## Brunetta (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché semplicemente non gli interessa chiarire...secondo lui va tutto bene....
> La sua teoria...se ignori il problema...spariace


Oppure per lui non è un problema ciò che per te lo è.


----------



## Pincopallino (25 Maggio 2021)

E quindi ha nulla da chiarire o risolvere.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Perché semplicemente non gli interessa chiarire...secondo lui va tutto bene....
> La sua teoria...se ignori il problema...spariace


Sicura non gli interessi ??
Mi sembra strano che un genitore prenda sotto gamba il futuro di un figlio.
Allora  tuo marito non è un bravo genitore ...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Sicura non gli interessi ??
> Mi sembra strano che un genitore prenda sotto gamba il futuro di un figlio.
> Allora  tuo marito non è un bravo genitore ...


La mia risposta è riferita più che altro al ns rapporto...ha questa tendenza....
Per quanto concerne il piccolo...sta iniziando a capire che effettivamente si sta isolando... però essendo lui uno che si preoccupa relativamente... lascerà tutto in standby fino a che ....o lui migliora o io esplodo....


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> La mia risposta è riferita più che altro al ns rapporto...ha questa tendenza....
> Per quanto concerne il piccolo...sta iniziando a capire che effettivamente si sta isolando... però essendo lui uno che si preoccupa relativamente... lascerà tutto in standby fino a che ....o lui migliora o io esplodo....


Non è che il tradimento ti ha cambiato .
Tuo marito è sempre stato osi?? 
Per il ragazzo no dovrebbero esserci problemi . ho tre  maschi,  ognuno ha i suoi modi e i suoi tempi ..
Non forzarlo e non riprenderlo per il suo comportamento, rischi  di peggiorare il problema  se c'è un problema ..


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Non è che il tradimento ti ha cambiato .
> Tuo marito è sempre stato osi??
> Per il ragazzo no dovrebbero esserci problemi . ho tre  maschi,  ognuno ha i suoi modi e i suoi tempi ..
> Non forzarlo e non riprenderlo per il suo comportamento, rischi  di peggiorare il problema  se c'è un problema ..


Sicuramente il tradimento mi ha cambiato.... tantissimo....
Rapportarsi con altre persone implica sempre dei cambiamenti....
Per il mio figlio...spero tu abbia ragione....e cmq non è mia intenzione forzarlo...infatti adesso sono in vigile attesa


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente il tradimento mi ha cambiato.... tantissimo....
> Rapportarsi con altre persone implica sempre dei cambiamenti....
> Per il mio figlio...spero tu abbia ragione....e cmq non è mia intenzione forzarlo...infatti adesso sono in vigile attesa


Come ti ha cambiato?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come ti ha cambiato?


Ha fatto riscoprire la vecchia me....
Una parte di me che è rimasta assopita per anni...
Sono diventata più sicura di me...mi importa meno dell' opinione di molte persone....
Ho capito che sono una buona madre...ma una pessima moglie....


----------



## Ginevra65 (25 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ho comunque avuto chi mi ha ascoltato. E ti dico: ho preso medicinali che sono serviti a tirarmi un pò su, quel tanto che bastava, una piccola "scintilla" per far ripartire, per invertire un processo. Sono stata fortunata, anche. Poi se (del senno del poi sono piene le fosse  ) avessi affrontato certi problemi che mi avevano condotta là, anziché tutto sommato far constatare al terapista (la scelta fu mia eh) che a livello medico ero "fuori pericolo", così da scalare il farmaco e lasciarlo, forse (e ti dico forse) non sarei arrivata dove sono poi arrivata con la mia situazione matrimoniale. La depressione fu un campanello di allarme. Grosso come una casa. Passata quella tutto il resto è stato rimesso in un cassetto. Fino al giorno in cui capii che il problema si sarebbe riaffacciato (stava già bussando alla mia porta), per il che mi resi conto che - rispetto a prima - ero responsabile anche di un figlio, oltre che di me stessa
> 
> Ascoltata lo ero stata anche nel passato (non dai miei genitori, ma tant'è  ), la questione (più che dell'estraneo) sta sempre lì: quanto si sia disposti a mettersi in gioco, a scarnificarsi anche. Altrimenti la terapia non serve a un cazzo.
> 
> Sul fatto di essere coscienti di essere causa del proprio male, ti posso dire che da bambina sono stata considerata un pò il male altrui , poi crescendo  non ho avuto la forza di sganciarmi da certi meccanismi


Sicuramente ci sono situazioni dove l'aiuto è importante. 
Altre , leggo di @Brunetta , dove siamo propensi a dare un eccessiva gravità a certe situazioni. 
Poi si cade nel professionista poco corretto che ti spenna invece di mandarti via come ha fatto con Brunetta.


----------



## oriente70 (25 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ha fatto riscoprire la vecchia me....
> Una parte di me che è rimasta assopita per anni...
> Sono diventata più sicura di me...mi importa meno dell' opinione di molte persone....
> Ho capito che sono una buona madre...ma una pessima moglie....


Come amante??


----------



## bravagiulia75 (25 Maggio 2021)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Come amante??


Come amante?
Qua non posso rispondere io...


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sicuramente ci sono situazioni dove l'aiuto è importante.
> Altre , leggo di @Brunetta , dove siamo propensi a dare un eccessiva gravità a certe situazioni.
> Poi si cade nel professionista poco corretto che ti spenna invece di mandarti via come ha fatto con Brunetta.



Ma non so. Io non credo che @Brunetta sia andata pensando a chissà quale "gravità". Darà conferma o meno se vorrà , ma penso più proprio alla necessità di trovare uno spazio in cui "buttar fuori" un vissuto, e avere un confronto. Qualcuno che, magari - da soggetto qualificato ed esterno - le potesse dire "hai pensato a questo?", o anche "rifletti un attimo su questo punto". Che poi le abbiano detto che non ce ne fosse bisogno, credo che non attenga al campo della "gravità": non so come dire. A volte fare un lavoro su se stessi, smontare un piccolo "meccanismo" (un pò come è accaduto a me recentemente, sia pure in misura "embrionale", con la mediazione) semplicemente aiuta a migliorare i rapporti con l'altra parte piuttosto che la qualità della propria vita 

Torno a me, e sempre con ragionamenti "del senno del poi" (che mi possono essere utili in ottica futura, per non fare la stessa roba che ho fatto nel passato): se - e sottolineo SE - prima del 2011 avessi parlato, se non avessi infognato la polvere sotto il tappeto, non sarei arrivata al punto in cui sono arrivata. Ma avrebbe comportato una presa di posizione, abbastanza netta, nei confronti del mio ex, per cui gli avrei dovuto dire "caro mio, la situazione non va. O ne usciamo, o altrimenti la storia finisce qui". Guarda, la certezza non me la dà niente e nessuno, ma sono quasi sicura che non sarei poi finita ad avere i problemi che ho avuto. Come sarebbe stato possibile tutto questo, proprio a partire dal fatto che (e in questo vedo similitudini con la tua, di situazione a casa) avevo davanti uno ben poco propenso a portare i problemi davanti ad un soggetto terzo e imparziale? 

Ci riuscii eh, comunque, molto più tardi 
Soltanto che a quel punto il terapista che ci fece terapia di coppia.... credo che tremasse al solo pensiero di riceverci 
Scherzi a parte, ci andammo quando oramai la situazione era troppo compromessa. Molto spesso (riporto le parole del mio ex  ) chi non si vuole affidare ad uno sguardo esterno, sostiene che "questi psicologi/terapisti non capiscono niente e portano il matrimonio a disfarsi". Capisci?  Era il terapista che avrebbe portato allo sfascio il matrimonio (ora ci rido su  ).

Quando ci sono problemi (non è necessario che li si riconosca in due, sarebbe meglio, ma non è necessario), grandi o piccoli che siano, a volte succede che chi non li riconosce (il mio ex fino al giorno prima della separazione diceva che andava tutto bene, o giù di lì, e il contesto era invero disastroso....) si rifiuti di avere uno sguardo esterno. E chi è stato all'esterno (diverse volte nella nostra situazione), guarda caso a suo dire si è rivelato spessissimo "un incompetente". Perché "non gli dava la ragione".

Ma se io avessi imposto la terapia come condicio sine qua non per la prosecuzione della nostra unione (ovviamente a buon esito della stessa) mi sarei risparmiata di stare male io. Non è garantito, ma lo ritengo assai probabile.
Quando poi sono finita in cura, parlai con il terapista dicendo che non me la sentivo di "scavare". Lui disse che era una scelta. Quando lo risentii per la terapia di coppia (era lo stesso che aveva seguito individualmente me) mi disse che c'è un momento nella vita in cui certe cose, custodite in un cassetto chiuso a chiave, saltano inesorabilmente fuori, e di solito se sono state chiuse a chiave è perché si è atteso di essere pronti ad aprire il cassetto


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non so. Io non credo che @Brunetta sia andata pensando a chissà quale "gravità". Darà conferma o meno se vorrà , ma penso più proprio alla necessità di trovare uno spazio in cui "buttar fuori" un vissuto, e avere un confronto. Qualcuno che, magari - da soggetto qualificato ed esterno - le potesse dire "hai pensato a questo?", o anche "rifletti un attimo su questo punto". Che poi le abbiano detto che non ce ne fosse bisogno, credo che non attenga al campo della "gravità": non so come dire. A volte fare un lavoro su se stessi, smontare un piccolo "meccanismo" (un pò come è accaduto a me recentemente, sia pure in misura "embrionale", con la mediazione) semplicemente aiuta a migliorare i rapporti con l'altra parte piuttosto che la qualità della propria vita
> 
> Torno a me, e sempre con ragionamenti "del senno del poi" (che mi possono essere utili in ottica futura, per non fare la stessa roba che ho fatto nel passato): se - e sottolineo SE - prima del 2011 avessi parlato, se non avessi infognato la polvere sotto il tappeto, non sarei arrivata al punto in cui sono arrivata. Ma avrebbe comportato una presa di posizione, abbastanza netta, nei confronti del mio ex, per cui gli avrei dovuto dire "caro mio, la situazione non va. O ne usciamo, o altrimenti la storia finisce qui". Guarda, la certezza non me la dà niente e nessuno, ma sono quasi sicura che non sarei poi finita ad avere i problemi che ho avuto. Come sarebbe stato possibile tutto questo, proprio a partire dal fatto che (e in questo vedo similitudini con la tua, di situazione a casa) avevo davanti uno ben poco propenso a portare i problemi davanti ad un soggetto terzo e imparziale?
> 
> ...


.......

Foglia, i miei genitori non si sono mai lasciati, ma in casa era una guerra. Fino anche ai venti anni ho sempre creduto fosse colpa di mio padre, poi capii che le colpe erano da ambo le parti.

Un rapporto strambo il loro... lui la chiamava spesso anche " troia o simili" davanti ai figli (io e il maggiore), alzava le mani su di noi, non a livello di ferirci, ma faceva male perchè non lo faceva quasi mai per un motivo che giustificasse: semplicemente era stressato per cavoli suoi, e si sfogava su di noi.

Mia madre ebbe anche problemi correlati forse anche ad un intervento chirurgico, ma lo stress in casa e poi ad un certo punto al lavoro (cambio di colleghi che le sconsigliai), la fecero un pó uscire di testa (sentiva voci inesistenti). Peró con un pó di psicofarmaci ogni tanto, ed un pó di inutilissima psicoterapia(con gente da denuncia), dopo 5-6 anni risolse, anche perchè aveva capito quando sentiva le voci che non esistevano.

Da piccoli, io ero trattato come se dovessi essere il cane da compagnia di mio fratello: lui doveva essere quello intelligente, saggio ecc...

I fatti poi dimostrarono il contrario, e grazie a me (tolsi ad un certo punto gli psicofarmaci su consiglio di un vero professionista) mia madre recuperó (se mi avesse ascoltato in precedenza, nemmeno sarebbe caduta così fortemente in depressione)

Per farvi capire come venivo trattato da piccolo, mia madre mi ripeteva (ogni tanto), che quando ha dovuto far nascere me aveva sofferto tanto(e come lo diceva e come mi guardava). A parte il fatto che dire qualcosa del  genere ad un figlio, è di una cattiveria gratuita pazzesca..... ma una sua cugina, alla quale chiesi in modo furbo (sai, io ero grande alla nascita ed allora mia madre soffrì il parto), mi disse che in realtà con me (secondo figlio), fece subito, mentre con mio fratello maggiore ebbe contrazioni per tantissimo tempo.
Ovviamente chiesi sapendo che questa sua cugina era stata con lei in entrambi i parti.

Mi era venuto il dubbio che quesa fosse una bugia, ed avevo ragione.

Mio padre mi buttava sempre giú: volevo fare il ciclista "eh ma ci sono gli altri che sono forti ecc."

Volli entrare nel mondo dell'arte, e lì per fortuna credette che sarebbe stato solo una specie di hobby, così almeno non mi demoralizzó... ma quanto si sbagliava...

Ed almeno, una volta che ho iniziato a far cose serie, ha capito che poteva anche vantarsene con altri.

Pur soddisfatto dei miei successi, a detta di mia madre, gli dava anche fastidio che prendessi piú soldi di lui.


Poi ho trovato mia moglie, che vedevo come una specie di Pollyanna piú disinvolta... salvo poi capire che pur avendo effettivamente molti di quei pregi, aveva alcuni difetti ben celati, e piú che il suo passato scopereccio, mi riferisco alla sua attitudine a vedere il marito piú come un trombamico (con tutte le conseguenze come l'attitudine a tradire), ai suoi 5 minuti, e a non accettare mai critiche da parte mia (svalutazione del partner per giustificare l'averlo tradito) anche su stupidaggini.

Le rarissime volte che le accetta, sembra che si autoflagelli...

Comunque mi sono adattato in primis per mia figlia, che ha per genitori due felici trombamici. 

Per me la terapia è stata praticare (sfogandomi), e poi lavorare nel campo musicale.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ma non so. Io non credo che @Brunetta sia andata pensando a chissà quale "gravità". Darà conferma o meno se vorrà , ma penso più proprio alla necessità di trovare uno spazio in cui "buttar fuori" un vissuto, e avere un confronto. Qualcuno che, magari - da soggetto qualificato ed esterno - le potesse dire "hai pensato a questo?", o anche "rifletti un attimo su questo punto". Che poi le abbiano detto che non ce ne fosse bisogno, credo che non attenga al campo della "gravità": non so come dire. A volte fare un lavoro su se stessi, smontare un piccolo "meccanismo" (un pò come è accaduto a me recentemente, sia pure in misura "embrionale", con la mediazione) semplicemente aiuta a migliorare i rapporti con l'altra parte piuttosto che la qualità della propria vita
> 
> Torno a me, e sempre con ragionamenti "del senno del poi" (che mi possono essere utili in ottica futura, per non fare la stessa roba che ho fatto nel passato): se - e sottolineo SE - prima del 2011 avessi parlato, se non avessi infognato la polvere sotto il tappeto, non sarei arrivata al punto in cui sono arrivata. Ma avrebbe comportato una presa di posizione, abbastanza netta, nei confronti del mio ex, per cui gli avrei dovuto dire "caro mio, la situazione non va. O ne usciamo, o altrimenti la storia finisce qui". Guarda, la certezza non me la dà niente e nessuno, ma sono quasi sicura che non sarei poi finita ad avere i problemi che ho avuto. Come sarebbe stato possibile tutto questo, proprio a partire dal fatto che (e in questo vedo similitudini con la tua, di situazione a casa) avevo davanti uno ben poco propenso a portare i problemi davanti ad un soggetto terzo e imparziale?
> 
> ...


le famiglie del mulino bianco sono rare, molto rare. Il vero problema era come tu fossi rassegnata a subire, durante tutto il percorso della tua vita.
E' una questione caratteriale, si il terapeuta ti può aiutare ,ma l'ultima parola resta a te.
Pensi veramente che tutte le persone sappiano come agire bene?
La terapia la ritengo una formula necessaria in casi disperati, sinceramente vedo molte persone arrendevoli poco inclini a combattere  ed isolate. Negli ultimi anni c'è un boom di analisi, temo che sia diventato molto difficile relazionarsi da qui l'aggrapparsi alla terapia.
Se sì ha un problema è fondamentale tentare varie strade per trovare la soluzione, perchè non provarci da soli?
Trovare il coraggio di aprirsi un varco da soli non è semplice,tutt'altro, ma importante per formarsi dentro.
Spesso lo vedo come una resa davanti alle difficoltà, gettare la spugna prima ancora di averla presa in mano, attendere che qualcuna la raccolga,la porga e ti dica come pulire .......togli la cera.......metti la cera  cit. Karate Kid


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *le famiglie del mulino bianco sono rare, molto rare*. Il vero problema era come tu fossi rassegnata a subire, durante tutto il percorso della tua vita.
> E' una questione caratteriale, si il terapeuta ti può aiutare ,ma l'ultima parola resta a te.
> Pensi veramente che tutte le persone sappiano come agire bene?
> La terapia la ritengo una formula necessaria in casi disperati, sinceramente vedo molte persone arrendevoli poco inclini a combattere  ed isolate. Negli ultimi anni c'è un boom di analisi, temo che sia diventato molto difficile relazionarsi da qui l'aggrapparsi alla terapia.
> ...


Non si tratta di avere la famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Ma una famiglia in cui ci si parla. Se il meccanismo della comunicazione è intaccato, io la risposta sul secondo grassetto la dò come negativa. Non sempre, comunque, la terapia ha come "cura" il dar regole (alle volte è così, può sembrare una cosa innaturale, ma ti garantisco che aiuta ad acquisire quella autonomia.... un pò come l'emancipazione dei figli dai genitori, anche se è un parallelismo un pò azzardato, per cui dopo le regole - e la loro applicazione - si è in grado di discuterle e rimodularle in autonomia).

Resa perché? Non è un'onta farsi aiutare


----------



## Foglia (26 Maggio 2021)

Gennaro73 ha detto:


> .......
> 
> Foglia, i miei genitori non si sono mai lasciati, ma in casa era una guerra. Fino anche ai venti anni ho sempre creduto fosse colpa di mio padre, poi capii che le colpe erano da ambo le parti.
> 
> ...


Anche tu un bel vissuto, eh 

La musica aiuta


----------



## Gennaro73 (26 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Anche tu un bel vissuto, eh
> 
> La musica aiuta


Eh giá.

Come dico sempre sono piú fortunato di quei figli che sono stati uccisi e/o che muoiono di fame.

Già un bambino di famiglia (la mia medio borghese) relativamente povera, ma che potesse mangiare e studiare senza tutte le " "interferenze" che abbiamo subito, é stato più fortunato di noi.


----------



## Brunetta (26 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Credo che tu veda la psicoterapia come introdurre una figura terza che giudica la situazione o vede cose che le persone coinvolte non vedono. Se così fosse sarei psicoterapeuta pure io . Mi manca solo il riconoscimento di autorevolezza e il mandato.
> In effetti io ho pagato 100€ per sentirmi dire che stavo meglio di lei e avrei potuto conversare gratis con una amica.
> Ma la psicoterapeuta, che poi era una psicoanalista che aveva anche il divanetto rosso, ma mi ha fatto parlare su una sedia, non aveva detto che stavo benissimo, ma che non vedeva un percorso terapeutico per me, un’altra cosa che io ho tradotto in quel modo.
> Ma la psicoterapeuta non è chi stabilisce chi ha ragione o che indica la soluzione. La psicoterapia accompagna le persone a fare un lavoro su se stessi, lavoro che si può essere in grado di compiere o no. Alcuni di noi costruiscono castelli di labirinti.


@Ginevra65  non so se era in riferimento a questo post che dicevi che ho parlato di casi gravi o non gravi.
Se è un altro, per favore, quotalo.
Io credo che la salute mentale sia importante tanto quanto la salute fisica e che pensare la mente 
in modo astratto sia sbagliato. La mente che noi percepiamo come coscienza è una parte del funzionamento del cervello ed è quindi corpo.
A volte ci sono problemi di funzionamento diciamo meccanico e sono di competenza psichiatrica, il più delle volte somo problemi di vissuto e narrazione del vissuto, se il vissuto non fa stare bene, tutti dovremmo chiedere aiuto a uno psicoterapeuta.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> @Ginevra65  non so se era in riferimento a questo post che dicevi che ho parlato di casi gravi o non gravi.
> Se è un altro, per favore, quotalo.
> Io credo che la salute mentale sia importante tanto quanto la salute fisica e che pensare la mente
> in modo astratto sia sbagliato. La mente che noi percepiamo come coscienza è una parte del funzionamento del cervello ed è quindi corpo.
> A volte ci sono problemi di funzionamento diciamo meccanico e sono di competenza psichiatrica, il più delle volte somo problemi di vissuto e narrazione del vissuto, se il vissuto non fa stare bene, tutti dovremmo chiedere aiuto a uno psicoterapeuta.


Era quello il post, credevo di averlo quotato. 
Tutti abbiamo problemi col vissuto, purtroppo o per fortuna io credo molto nella forza interiore del singolo. 
Ripeto pensare sempre che ci sia un grave problema non aiuta, soprattutto l'interessato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (26 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Non si tratta di avere la famiglia del Mulino Bianco. Ma una famiglia in cui ci si parla. Se il meccanismo della comunicazione è intaccato, io la risposta sul secondo grassetto la dò come negativa. Non sempre, comunque, la terapia ha come "cura" il dar regole (alle volte è così, può sembrare una cosa innaturale, ma ti garantisco che aiuta ad acquisire quella autonomia.... un pò come l'emancipazione dei figli dai genitori, anche se è un parallelismo un pò azzardato, per cui dopo le regole - e la loro applicazione - si è in grado di discuterle e rimodularle in autonomia).
> 
> Resa perché? Non è un'onta farsi aiutare


Non è un onta, farsi aiutare, credo sia meglio inizare a combattere da soli.
Non so io lo vedo troppo spesso come una stampella per non osare. 
Comunque tutte le famiglie che conosco dichiarano di avere problemi di comunicazione. 
Credo sia normale non trovarsi d'accordo. E tra genitori e figli ci sarà sempre scontro. 
Non sto parlando ovviamente di famiglie che finiscono in questura o segnalati ai servizi sociali. 
Normali famiglie


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Era quello il post, credevo di averlo quotato.
> Tutti abbiamo problemi col vissuto, purtroppo o per fortuna io credo molto nella forza interiore del singolo.
> Ripeto pensare sempre che ci sia un grave problema non aiuta, soprattutto l'interessato.


Ma sai se hai mal di testa una volta al mese prendi un analgesico e vai avanti, se lo hai tutti i giorni cerchi la causa.
È uguale per i problemi psicologici solo chi li ha se sono trascurabili o no.
Però se vi è una fissità che li altri notano e ci fanno notare, forse bisognerebbe andare a chiedere aiuto. 
NON è un segno di debolezza.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma sai se hai mal di testa una volta al mese prendi un analgesico e vai avanti, se lo hai tutti i giorni cerchi la causa.
> È uguale per i problemi psicologici solo chi li ha se sono trascurabili o no.
> Però se vi è una fissità che li altri notano e ci fanno notare, forse bisognerebbe andare a chiedere aiuto.
> NON è un segno di debolezza.


 non sono convinta di questo aiuto, spesso trovo che se ne faccia abuso. 
Ma è un segno di debolezza, se chiedi aiuto per risolvere vuol dire che non riesci da solo. 
Che poi la si gira in altri termini per non abbattere ulteriormente la persona che lo richiede, mi sembra normale,  in caso contrario lo affosserebbe ulteriormente


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sono convinta di questo aiuto, spesso trovo che se ne faccia abuso.
> Ma è un segno di debolezza, *se chiedi aiuto per risolvere vuol dire che non riesci da solo.*
> Che poi la si gira in altri termini per non abbattere ulteriormente la persona che lo richiede, mi sembra normale,  in caso contrario lo affosserebbe ulteriormente


Neanche il mal di testa persistente o il mal di schiena non li risolvi da sola.
Non capisco perché valuti negativamente chi cerca un aiuto psicologico.
Non si tratta di non avere coraggio nelle problematiche della vita, si tratta di avere troppe problematiche. 
Percepisco in te disprezzo per chi vi ricorre e ammirazione per chi non lo fa, come se fosse virtuoso cavarsela da soli.


----------



## ologramma (27 Maggio 2021)

voi fate tardi , io mi sveglio presto specie se ho mangiato un po' di più


----------



## Foglia (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sono convinta di questo aiuto, spesso trovo che se ne faccia abuso.
> Ma è un segno di debolezza, *se chiedi aiuto per risolvere vuol dire che non riesci da solo.*
> Che poi la si gira in altri termini per non abbattere ulteriormente la persona che lo richiede, mi sembra normale,  in caso contrario lo affosserebbe ulteriormente


Grassetto: e se anche fosse? 

Quoto l'intervento sopra di @Brunetta , però alla parola "disprezzo"  sostituisco la parola "disvalore", che è quello che percepisco io dalle tue parole, e anche conoscendo un poco il tuo vissuto 
Sostieni che - salvo i casi "gravi" - ce la si fa  (_rectius_ ce la si deve fare) da soli.
Quando tu parlasti del tuo matrimonio, del rapporto con tuo marito, più volte sottolineasti quella solitudine, che per me è la solitudine _vera_ _ , _dello stare in coppia avendo davanti uno "che non gli si può parlare di niente". Uno con cui selezionare attentamente gli argomenti, sotto pena di grossi litigi. Uno che non vuole che il pomeriggio ti vedi con un'amica. Uno che gli dici una cosa e nemmeno la ascolta. Uno rispetto a cui i figli stessi ti dicono "non farci caso, mamma". E' roba che raccontasti tu. Li avete risolti "da soli", questi problemi, e se del caso COME li avete risolti?

Vedi tu, se questa non è solitudine


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Neanche il mal di testa persistente o il mal di schiena non li risolvi da sola.
> Non capisco perché valuti negativamente chi cerca un aiuto psicologico.
> Non si tratta di non avere coraggio nelle problematiche della vita, si tratta di avere troppe problematiche.
> Percepisco in te disprezzo per chi vi ricorre e ammirazione per chi non lo fa, come se fosse virtuoso cavarsela da soli.


Quando ero piccola mia mamma è andata in depressione, è stata in cura per anni, era diventata dipendente dalle sue gocce. 
Mi ero veramente rotta di essere privata persino dal giocare con le amiche per non lasciarla sola. Quando sono diventata più grande (stiamo parlando che avevo più o meno 12/13 anni) mi sono incazzata un giorno e le ho buttato via tutto. Se proprio dovevo stare a casa almeno lei non dovevo essere rincoglionita. Alla fine si è ripresa senza più farmaci. 
Quindi ritengo che quella terapia ha rovinato la mia esistenza ,mia madre solo quando ha capito che quel suo stato stava danneggiando me ha iniziato a reagire. 
Per questo dico che molti la Usano come stampella per non affrontare i problemi. Si adagiano, trovano una giustificazione per fermarsi, non hanno più interesse a farsi carico dei problemi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Grassetto: e se anche fosse?
> 
> Quoto l'intervento sopra di @Brunetta , però alla parola "disprezzo"  sostituisco la parola "disvalore", che è quello che percepisco io dalle tue parole, e anche conoscendo un poco il tuo vissuto
> Sostieni che - salvo i casi "gravi" - ce la si fa  (_rectius_ ce la si deve fare) da soli.
> ...


Li ho risolti da sola per quanto riguarda la scelta di uscire con le amiche, avere spazi miei, alla fine ero io che lo assecondato, io che sbagliavo. 
Che poi l'ho sopportato per i figli  e farli stare sereni, è stata comunque mia la scelta. 
La solitudine purtroppo è una condizione comune, ma non ci si vuole rendere conto. 
Vedo amiche che si attivano in mille modi per organizzare uscite pur di stare impegnate. 
La solitudine del dialogo non lo nego esiste, ti dirò con lo smart working da quel punto di vista ne abbiamo tratto giovamento. 
Ho risposto al post di Brunetta per il disvalore che do alla terapia, e sostengo che solo per i casi veramente gravi ha una reale importanza.


----------



## Foglia (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Li ho risolti da sola per quanto riguarda la scelta di uscire con le amiche, avere spazi miei, alla fine ero io che lo assecondato, io che sbagliavo.
> Che poi l'ho sopportato per i figli  e farli stare sereni, è stata comunque mia la scelta.
> La solitudine purtroppo è una condizione comune, ma non ci si vuole rendere conto.
> Vedo amiche che si attivano in mille modi per organizzare uscite pur di stare impegnate.
> ...



Però leggo parecchia confusione 
Anzitutto, a livello terapeutico. Nel caso di tua mamma stai parlando di mera psichiatria.
Lo psicoterapeuta può essere anche psichiatra ( e quindi all'occorrenza somministrare medicinali).
Lo psicologo medicinali non può nemmeno darne.

Credo che per voi (come per il figlio di @bravagiulia) si stesse parlando di un supporto a livello psicologico, non farmacologico.
In ogni caso, io le "gocce" le ho prese per più di un anno, e francamente non so dove sarei se non lo avessi fatto. Magari ne sarei uscita lo stesso (magari, eh), più probabilmente.... non ci voglio nemmeno pensare.
Confermo la percezione delle emozioni, nel durante, per così dire un pò "artefatta", c'è anche da dire che rispetto a diversi anni fa c'è molta più scelta a livello di molecole, e molta più attenzione anche rispetto alla qualità della vita di una persona. In ogni caso, ti porto la mia esperienza per dire che io, uno zombie, ero prima, dell'assunzione del farmaco. Che mi è servito.

Comunque se la mia psicologa, nel corso dei colloqui che facciamo, mi dicesse "guardi, valuterei con uno specialista di richiedere un supporto farmacologico", io farei valutare la situazione, le darei ascolto.

E (sempre per mia esperienza) so anche che quando "gli psicologi sono tutti fanfaroni", "la terapia non serve a un cazzo", e similari, ce la si sta raccontando alla grande , o per lo meno si sta ribaltando sullo specialista parecchia roba che non gli appartiene.

Certo non mancheranno i disonesti, i più o meno bravi: non mi pare diverso da quanto avviene per altri medici. Solo che se hai un tumore lo devi operare. Se hai una frattura la curi. Se ti si rompe la testa, invece.... E se scegli di farti aiutare a stare anche solo meglio, ad elaborare un vissuto, eh no, LO DEVI fare sempre da solo   
Non metto in discussione che lo smart working sia stato benefico: paradossalmente a molti ha migliorato la vita


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> voi fate tardi , io mi sveglio presto specie se ho mangiato un po' di più


Troppo presto!


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Quando ero piccola mia mamma è andata in depressione, è stata in cura per anni, era diventata dipendente dalle sue gocce.
> Mi ero veramente rotta di essere privata persino dal giocare con le amiche per non lasciarla sola. Quando sono diventata più grande (stiamo parlando che avevo più o meno 12/13 anni) mi sono incazzata un giorno e le ho buttato via tutto. Se proprio dovevo stare a casa almeno lei non dovevo essere rincoglionita. Alla fine si è ripresa senza più farmaci.
> Quindi ritengo che quella terapia ha rovinato la mia esistenza ,mia madre solo quando ha capito che quel suo stato stava danneggiando me ha iniziato a reagire.
> Per questo dico che molti la Usano come stampella per non affrontare i problemi. Si adagiano, trovano una giustificazione per fermarsi, non hanno più interesse a farsi carico dei problemi.


Quindi estendi il giudizio su tua madre che, per la sua depressione mal curata, ti ha fatto soffrire, a tutti.
Capisco, io faccio lo stesso per il fumo e, per generalizzazione, a tutte le sostanze.
Però so che è un mio vissuto da bambina e ragazzina.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Però leggo parecchia confusione
> Anzitutto, a livello terapeutico. Nel caso di tua mamma stai parlando di mera psichiatria.
> Lo psicoterapeuta può essere anche psichiatra ( e quindi all'occorrenza somministrare medicinali).
> Lo psicologo medicinali non può nemmeno darne.
> ...


Posso capire che alcune persone ,nel loro percorso esistenziale si incastrino in difficoltà e possano aver bisogno di aiuto.

Però non ti sembra eccessivo che si prenda sempre più in considerazione il rivolgersi ad uno specialista?

Vedo mamme che portano i figli dallo psicologo, donne che vanno dal terapeuta per ogni cosa che a me pare molto banale. Ma loro se ne fanno un cruccio. Pensano troppo e cristallizzano i problemi , un chiodo fisso.



Sai quante volte mi chiedo se non altro da fare. Io non ho tempo di soffermarmi su tutte le problematiche, via una sotto l’altra.

Mi è incomprensibile come si faccia ad andare in fissa.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi estendi il giudizio su tua madre che, per la sua depressione mal curata, ti ha fatto soffrire, a tutti.
> Capisco, io faccio lo stesso per il fumo e, per generalizzazione, a tutte le sostanze.
> Però so che è un mio vissuto da bambina e ragazzina.


il mio giudizio è che se mia mamma  avesse avuto il problema di tirare avanti la baracca non avrebbe avuto tempo per affossarsi.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Posso capire che alcune persone ,nel loro percorso esistenziale si incastrino in difficoltà e possano aver bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Però non ti sembra eccessivo che si prenda sempre più in considerazione il rivolgersi ad uno specialista?
> 
> ...


Per me mischi cose diverse.
Contrariamente a quello che superficialmente appare, siamo una società che è diventata sempre più normativa e normalizzante.
Per cui anche la parcellizzazione delle differenze paradossalmente rafforza modelli rigidi.
Per cui, per non sentirsi fuori dalla normalità, le persone cercano una etichetta in cui incasellarsi. Non viene considerata la variabilità individuale, ma solo la variabilità definibile.
Da qui le etichette ai bambini dsa, bes, dva, con sotto etichette.
E vale per gli adulti e le preferenze sessuali.
Quindi concordo che ci sia chi, non trovando una etichetta, possa sentirsi a disagio senza ragione.
Ma tu attribuisci a ogni richiesta di supporto per comprendere se stessi, proprio fuori dalle etichette, come un rifiuto di vivere.
Non credo proprio che sia così.
Chi va a cercare aiuto per problemi banali, va proprio perché si rende conto che sta preoccupandosi per sciocchezze e vuole capire qual è il problema vero.


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> il mio giudizio è che se mia mamma  avesse avuto il problema di tirare avanti la baracca non avrebbe avuto tempo per affossarsi.


Appunto. Tu sei spietata nei confronti di tua madre. Chi fa una buona psicoterapia non lo è più.


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Comunque percepisco ancora “portarlo dallo psicologo“ come se fosse dargli del matto o patologizzare una divergenza tra i genitori o tra i genitori e le scelte del figlio.
> Ma anche se si trattasse di un problema dei genitori, può essere utile al figlio parlarne con una persona competente che lui sa che non rivelerà il suo sentire.


è sulla competenza che casca l'asino.

ha chiamato la protezione animali, ormai non ci sono quasi più cerbiatti a giro.    sei crudele


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> è sulla competenza che casca l'asino.
> 
> ha chiamato la protezione animali, ormai non ci sono quasi più cerbiatti a giro.    sei crudele


Perché i dentisti e i salumieri ti sembrano tutti bravi?


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché i dentisti e i salumieri ti sembrano tutti bravi?


no.  ma il danno che può farmi un salumiere è decisamente inferiore a quello che può fare un praticone che pensa di essere uno psicologo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  ma il danno che può farmi un salumiere è decisamente inferiore a quello che può fare un praticone che pensa di essere uno psicologo


Sicuramente...ma non è che vai dal primo che passa per strada....
Già arrivare a decidere di rivolgersi ad un professionista è già un passo in avanti...
Poi la ricerca va fatta con cura...
Io ho scoperto che nella mia cittadina ce ne sono un cifrone....
Sarà la nuova professione dei prox anni?


----------



## perplesso (27 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...ma non è che vai dal primo che passa per strada....
> Già arrivare a decidere di rivolgersi ad un professionista è già un passo in avanti...
> Poi la ricerca va fatta con cura...
> Io ho scoperto che nella mia cittadina ce ne sono un cifrone....
> Sarà la nuova professione dei prox anni?


no è che è un lavoro comodo, che permette a dei perfetti dementi con la parlantina sciolta di sembrare dei grandi pensatori.  purtroppo in troppi ce cascheno


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me mischi cose diverse.
> Contrariamente a quello che superficialmente appare, siamo una società che è diventata sempre più normativa e normalizzante.
> Per cui anche la parcellizzazione delle differenze paradossalmente rafforza modelli rigidi.
> Per cui, per non sentirsi fuori dalla normalità, le persone cercano una etichetta in cui incasellarsi. Non viene considerata la variabilità individuale, ma solo la variabilità definibile.
> ...


E le risposte confermeranno quello che già si sapeva, ma lo si voleva sentire da una persona competente invece di sperimentare da solo un approccio. 
Io ci vedo tanta paura ad esporsi


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Appunto. Tu sei spietata nei confronti di tua madre. Chi fa una buona psicoterapia non lo è più.


Nn sono spietata ma realistica, perché ora sono io che mi occupo di quello che mio papà non si sente di fare.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (27 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no è che è un lavoro comodo, che permette a dei perfetti dementi con la parlantina sciolta di sembrare dei grandi pensatori.  purtroppo in troppi ce cascheno


Vedremo se effettivamente ci andrò....


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> no.  ma il danno che può farmi un salumiere è decisamente inferiore a quello che può fare un praticone che pensa di essere uno psicologo


Se uno/a psicoterapeuta è incapace si capisce subito. Teniamo conto che per diventarlo è necessario un lungo percorso


----------



## Brunetta (27 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E le risposte confermeranno quello che già si sapeva, ma lo si voleva sentire da una persona competente invece di sperimentare da solo un approccio.
> Io ci vedo tanta paura ad esporsi


Ma non funziona così.


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Sicuramente...ma non è che vai dal primo che passa per strada....
> Già arrivare a decidere di rivolgersi ad un professionista è già un passo in avanti...
> Poi la ricerca va fatta con cura...
> Io ho scoperto che nella mia cittadina ce ne sono un cifrone....
> Sarà la nuova professione dei prox anni?


È di moda


----------



## Ginevra65 (27 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma non funziona così.


Può essere, dipende cosa ognuno ci vede


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Posso capire che alcune persone ,nel loro percorso esistenziale si incastrino in difficoltà e possano aver bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Però non ti sembra eccessivo che si prenda sempre più in considerazione il rivolgersi ad uno specialista?
> 
> ...


Molto banalmente posso portarti l'esperienza con mia madre. La premessa è che non è andata mai a fare nessuna terapia, in effetti - come darle torto?  - lei è stata quella "giusta", e io quella "sbagliata": tanto per farti capire il "piano". Da adolescente, quando voleva lanciar qualche strale (ma neanche, secondo me nemmeno se ne rendeva conto, davvero) mi diceva che tra me e lei "di quando era giovane" non poteva esserci alcun confronto. Questo a una adolescente, capisci?  Il mondo per i miei si è sempre diviso in un catalogo di "belli", e di "brutti" (perché alla fine dei conti mio padre ha sempre avallato questo modo di pensare), e il resto erano doveri e.... boh, li definirei (anche se non è il termine esatto) "riscatti". L'ho già raccontato, ma serve a capire un pò il tipo: mi portò da bambina da un avvocato per valutare i pro e i contro di una separazione da mio padre. Lo sai perché? Questo capitò in concomitanza con il fatto che ricevette una eredità, ed era preoccupata (meglio non avrebbe voluto) metterla in comune con mio padre (a tacere il fatto che le eredità non ricadono mai nella comunione, ma all'epoca non ero in grado di dirglielo ). Oltre ad altre cose che ho raccontato. Era.... più o meno "in biella", diciamo così, o almeno in apparenza lo era , ma senza dubbio se all'epoca io fossi finita da uno psicologo certe problematiche (ben tenute "in famiglia") sarebbero anche saltate fuori (e inevitabilmente avrebbero comportato la messa in discussione di certi principi "educativi" e di certi comportamenti dei miei). Ed invece tutte queste cose erano (soprattutto questo a dire di mio padre) delle emerite stronzate, robe da matti e di gente che aveva per così dire i problemi "seri". Quando ero in depressione tra le poche e vaghe cose che ricordo (tendo a rimuovere "il brutto", con i pro e i contro che questo mio modo di essere comporta) ne ho presenti due. La prima fu un mettere le mani avanti (chissà per cosa poi?  ) dicendo che da loro mi ero per così dire "congedata sana", vale a dire che i casini erano sorti solo con il matrimonio. La seconda che ci tenne a dire (a una depressa!!!!  ) con mio padre fu che se ne non fossi nata per loro sarebbe stato certamente meglio.
Son venuta su lo stesso, eh 
Ma la mia esperienza mi porta a pensarla molto diversamente da te: oggi certe opportunità sono state ampiamente sdoganate , e il fatto che vi siano genitori che coi figli parlano, e che ci tengano a correggere (pronti anche a correggersi, o per lo meno a cercare di capire certe dinamiche, a non lasciarle per così dire latenti a casa), beh, personalmente non posso che far altro che guardarlo in maniera positiva.
Un'altra via è l'apertura al confronto con gli altri (che non significa "faccio come fanno gli altri", ma che mi apro alla possibilità che dagli altri io possa imparare). Anche in questo caso devo dire che sono venuta su in una famiglia abbastanza chiusa. Per me i confronti erano sui voti a scuola dei miei compagni, sui risultati (anche nello sport non ero "abbastanza brava"  ), su chi era meglio di me nel comportamento coi propri genitori..... 
Insomma, forse forse qualche problemino è nato anche da lì. Per me è già un successo rendermene conto ed evitare (provare ad  evitare  ) di passare questa eredità a mio figlio


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non l ho capita


Che ognuno di noi vive una storia o un problema come fossero unici, mentre invece sono molto comuni.
E quindi una professionista che è abituata a persone con problemi più o meno sa attribuirtene uno con una certa precisione.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche io la feci anni fa, per il compleanno mi regalarono 10 sedute.
> a parte che dopo le prime due zoppicavo, poi gradualmente cominciai a sentirmi meglio, come mi sento in questi giorni che ho una nuova passione.
> anche a me disse che dovevo fare delle scelte e quindi scelsi di cambiare amante e di imbiancare la sala color salmone, cambiando anche le placche della living da bianche a nere opache.
> mi disse anche che avvertiva delle tensioni a livello intestinale e che potevo avere problemi di stitichezza. ecco l’intestino per me è un orologio svizzero, *tutte le mattine dal 1997 alle 9.35* faccio la cacca ovunque io sia è mai un dolore.
> chissà cosa avvertiva.


Tra un'ora e dieci.
Interessante.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu cosa vorresti che facesse?


Il padre.
Sarebbe già qualcosa.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> No....non è stata nessuna avventura a fare scaturire questi problemi...
> Li avevamo da anni...
> L amico di famiglia all'inizio è stato solo quello che li ha fatti scaturire...
> Ora ci troviamo su due binari separati...
> ...


Su questo sono d'accordo.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Va bene...se vuoi avere ragione tu...
> Accomodati ...
> Saprò riconoscere un amicizia quando la vedo...
> E so anche riconoscere che il piccolo ha bisogno di un aiuto ...da parte di un professionista...
> ...


Ricorda la storia di una mia amica, tua coetanea.
Stesso problema con il figlio della stessa età, stessa situazione.
Capisco.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma qui gli viene proposta la compagnia famiglie amiche.


A mia figlia frega nulla di ciò, ma altri suoi coetanei escono con le famiglie e i figli. 
Se ai ragazzi piace ancora, perché no?
Non lo trovo strano. Dipende cosa si fa.
Tipico esempio, le attività di trekking in montagna.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Sottolineavo la differenza tra giocare da solo e farlo online con gli amici
> Qui il problema mi sembra che non abbia amici


Il problema è comune ad altri ragazzi adolescenti in difficoltà.
Non è solo il "non avere amici": è vivere la socialità con forte disagio.
Se è questo il problema, va affrontato, perché non si risolve sa solo.
Se è invece una semplice questione caratteriale e temporanea, no.
Ma questo solo i genitori lo possono sapere.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> No, ritengo che sia utile alla famiglia, ritengo che tutti i comportamenti della famiglia debbano essere messi in discussione ed eventualmente modificati.
> Il percorso deve essere di gruppo e non del ragazzo solo per far contento un genitore che pensa sia un diverso perché non fa quello che vorrebbe facesse. (O faccia, non so come si scrive correggimi tu nel caso)


Guarda che non funziona così.
Ci sono percorsi ben definiti, ma principalmente l'intervento è sempre sul soggetto in cura.
I genitori vengono informati sull'andamento, nulla più.
Diversa la questione per casi psichiatrici, in cui il nucleo familiare può avere anche una funzione di mantenimento del disturbo o della patologia.
Non è compito del forum definire che tipo di caso ci stiamo trovando di fronte.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Ricorda la storia di una mia amica, tua coetanea.
> Stesso problema con il figlio della stessa età, stessa situazione.
> Capisco.


Speriamo che migliori veramente durante quest' estate....
Vedremo... già il fatto che non abbia fatto sport durante tutto l inverno l ha portato ad isolarsi...prima praticava atletica, faceva gare ma poi col covid si è bloccato tutto e lui soprattutto ha deciso che non era cmq più il suo sport...
Stesso discorso per lo scoutismo...non vuole più farlo ..su questo ci siamo accordati che terminerà almeno l anno...(agosto)...io vorrei che lo continuasse ma sarà dura convincerlo...
È veramente un bel gruppo il ns di scout...imparano tanto...i ragazzi che li seguono sono formati adeguatamente e secondo me è una scuola di vita ..
Però non posso obbligarlo ...
È tutto un vediamo come va...
Tanto il nome della psicologia ormai ce l ho...
Se vedo che non si schioda dal suo comportamento....posso sempre contattarla..inoltre ho un ottimo feedback positivo...sta seguendo la figlia di una cara amica che ha problemi di apprendimento e altro....


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh non tutti possiamo amare il mondo scout... altrimenti saremmo tutti in giro coi pantaloncini corti in pieno inverno
> *Sicuramente non lo obbligherei mai ad andare dallo psicologo senza il suo consenso....*
> Io spero sempre che si sblocchi da solo..
> Poi con l inizio del liceo a settembre....nuovi compagni....nuova scuola...dovrebbe incontrare un bel po'di gente nuova....


Mia figlia va dallo psicoterapeuta, ma ha dei grossi disturbi conseguenza dell'anoressia.
Non ha mai avuto problemi di socialità, anzi, i disturbi sono iniziati proprio quando ha per obbligo dovuto rinunciare alla sua vita sociale.
Nel caso dell'anoressia i genitori sono coinvolti perché il loro comportamenti influisce sul mantenimento della malattia.
Viene loro spiegato come devono reagire nelle varie situazioni, che non sono normali.
Se una ragazza non vuole mangiare perché vede i ragni nel piatto ti viene spiegato come devi comportarti nel casa e cosa non devi fare.
Il disturbo psichiatrico di un figlio ha influenza anche sull'equilibrio della coppia, necessariamente, e delle persone. E' fonte di stress, perché inibisce una comunicazione corretta tra i soggetti e foriero talvolta di scontri. Tieni conto che conosciamo famiglie che vanno avanti da cinque anni, puoi immaginarti come problemi di questo tipo ti cambino e come parlarne con altri può aiutare.
Il fenomeno degli adolescenti solitari, fino all'estremo del HIkikomori ( ci sono associazioni per questo disturbo), è abbastanza diffuso in questo periodo storico ed è cresciuto col lockdown. E' soprattutto diffuso tra i maschi. Chiedere, come genitore, una consulenza, senza coinvolgere il figlio, a una di queste associazioni o a uno psicologo specializzato in disturbi dell'adolescenza è un consiglio che mi sento di darti.
Dopo potrai capire l'entità del problema relativamente a tuo figlio e se è necessario intervenire.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Posso capire che alcune persone ,nel loro percorso esistenziale si incastrino in difficoltà e possano aver bisogno di aiuto.
> 
> Però non ti sembra eccessivo che si prenda sempre più in considerazione il rivolgersi ad uno specialista?
> 
> ...


Non ti raccontano tutto.
La figlia di un'amica picchia i familiari.
Fa scene di isteria allucinanti in casa.
Episodi terribili. E' in cura da anni.
La guardi da fuori e pensi sia una bella ragazza, in realtà vive un disagio enorme.
Che sta coinvolgendo il resto della famiglia, per cui il fratello non riesce più ad andare a scuola, vive con profonda sofferenza il rapporto con i coetanei etc
Quando parlo di profonda sofferenza parlo di episodi che vanno oltre all'adolescente pigro stravaccato sul letto.
Ovviamente non lo si va a dire in giro per evitare lo stigma sociale.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

@bravagiulia75 75 Eventualmente curiosa qua.








						Chi sono gli hikikomori?
					

Gli hikikomori sono adolescenti e giovani adulti che decidono di isolarsi dalla vita sociale per lunghi periodi di tempo.




					www.hikikomoriitalia.it


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 75 Eventualmente curiosa qua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Grazie Danny...
Lo conoscevo già il fenomeno... è ben per quello che mi sono allarmata....
Vero è che il piccolo è attaccato fin troppo a suo padre...altro che a me....
È effettivamente troppo attaccato anche nel senso fisico.... banalmente se siamo fuori insieme ... Cerca continuamente un contatto con lui....in modo scherzoso perché è anche carino vederli...fanno tenerezza ....
Con me scherza ma in una maniera molto molto soft...
L altro campanello di allarme.... è il fatto che lui in dad ci stava benissimo....era stra felice...ho provato ad indagare ma non ha manifestato nessun disagio coi compagni....gli insegnanti anzi lo vedono in maniera molto positiva come uno che interagisce con gli altri (soprattutto durante la dad che aiutava parecchi a risolvere anche problemi dovuti alla connessione ...)..
Non so cosa pensare cmq...
A giorni sono positiva altri proprio per nulla ..
Perché cmq problemi non risolti in età adolescenziale condizionano in maniera notevole il tuo essere adulto...


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie Danny...
> Lo conoscevo già il fenomeno... è ben per quello che mi sono allarmata....
> Vero è che il piccolo è attaccato fin troppo a suo padre...altro che a me....
> È effettivamente troppo attaccato anche nel senso fisico.... banalmente se siamo fuori insieme ... Cerca continuamente un contatto con lui....in modo scherzoso perché è anche carino vederli...fanno tenerezza ....
> ...


Vero.
Non è questo il posto dove potrai ottenere risposte. Il mio consiglio è di rivolgervi (l'ideale è fare squadra tra genitori, ma vedo che ci sono difficoltà) a uno specialista di disturbi dell'adolescenza e chiedere, prima di coinvolgere vostro figlio, se vi è riscontro al problema che noti e come procedere.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Vero.
> Non è questo il posto dove potrai ottenere risposte. Il mio consiglio è di rivolgervi (l'ideale è fare squadra tra genitori, ma vedo che ci sono difficoltà) a uno specialista di disturbi dell'adolescenza e chiedere, prima di coinvolgere vostro figlio, se vi è riscontro al problema che noti e come procedere.


Al max ci vado solo io....poi seguirò il consiglio del terapeuta...e il marito messo di fronte ad un parere di una persona qualificata non potrà che seguirmi ...e poi vedremo...
...
L ideale è che il ragazzetto si sblocchi da se....


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> *Al max ci vado solo io....poi seguirò il consiglio del terapeuta.*..e il marito messo di fronte ad un parere di una persona qualificata non potrà che seguirmi ...e poi vedremo...
> ...
> L ideale è che il ragazzetto si sblocchi da se....


Sì, vacci tu, e fatti consigliare. Scegli un professionista che abbia competenza in disturbi dell'adolescenza. Spesso lavorano anche in associazioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Si da m


danny ha detto:


> Sì, vacci tu, e fatti consigliare. Scegli un professionista che abbia competenza in disturbi dell'adolescenza. Spesso lavorano anche in associazioni.


La psicologa che segue la figlia della mia amica è esperta di problemi dell' adolescenza....al max sbatto via 100 euro....
Ma veramente prima di arrivare a lei...voglio dare ancora un po'di tempo al piccolo....
Cmq ci andrò sicuramente da sola e prima io...
E poi vedremo...
Tua figlia come va?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Il padre.
> Sarebbe già qualcosa.


No. Lei vorrebbe che facesse quello che lei ritiene giusto.
Sui ruoli materno e paterno ho aperto una discussione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lei vorrebbe che facesse quello che lei ritiene giusto.
> Sui ruoli materno e paterno ho aperto una discussione


Noooooo...non è vero....
Vorrei che fosse più consapevole di certe cose...e che non prendesse tutto alla leggera....


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> A mia figlia frega nulla di ciò, ma altri suoi coetanei escono con le famiglie e i figli.
> Se ai ragazzi piace ancora, perché no?
> Non lo trovo strano. Dipende cosa si fa.
> Tipico esempio, le attività di trekking in montagna.


Appunto. C’è a cui piace costantemente e a chi no, con variazioni a fasi.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No. Lei vorrebbe che facesse quello che lei ritiene giusto.
> Sui ruoli materno e paterno ho aperto una discussione


Tutti noi vogliamo che gli altri facciano quello che riteniamo giusto.
Sempre. Non è così anche per i vaccini, per fare un esempio abbastanza clamoroso?


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Noooooo...non è vero....
> Vorrei che fosse più consapevole di certe cose...e che non prendesse tutto alla leggera....


Tu non sei lui. Magari lui ha avuto un percorso simile e lo considera normale.
Ho detto spesso che per era proprio impensabile avere la “compagnia“. Fin da bambina vedevo questi gruppi sciamare per il quartiere e mi sembravano un po’ pecore dietro a un caprone. Quando sono diventata adolescente ho avuto l’amica del cuore e poche altre amiche. Sono una adulta molto socievole (i figli mi hanno preso in giro perché in Egitto mi hanno trovata a chiacchierare con una col burqa ) e con pochi amici decennali. Quando i miei figli adolescenti hanno avuto poche frequentazioni a me, ovviamente, è parso normale.
Tu sei diversa e ti sembra  non capire tuo figlio.
Tuo marito lo capisce.
Forse tu hai difficoltà di comunicazione con tuo marito o lui ne ha con te e ti inquieta vedere tuo figlio simile a lui.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Tutti noi vogliamo che gli altri facciano quello che riteniamo giusto.
> Sempre. Non è così anche per i vaccini, per fare un esempio abbastanza clamoroso?


Tu dicevi che lei vorrebbe che facesse il padre. Lei ha detto che padre e figlio sono molto legati, quindi vorrebbe che facesse il padre come alter ego della madre.
Non funziona così. Ognuno interpreta il ruolo come si sente.
Possono esserci problemi su questo, ma ci si può confrontare sui ruoli, non aspettarsi che non ci siano interpretazioni individuali dei ruoli.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie Danny...
> Lo conoscevo già il fenomeno... è ben per quello che mi sono allarmata....
> Vero è che il piccolo è attaccato fin troppo a suo padre...altro che a me....
> È effettivamente troppo attaccato anche nel senso fisico.... banalmente se siamo fuori insieme ... Cerca continuamente un contatto con lui....in modo scherzoso perché è anche carino vederli...fanno tenerezza ....
> ...


Va be però essere contenti in dad mi sembra la normalità. Ovvio che se l’unico ambiente dove puoi socializzare è la scuola la cosa cambia .
Io non conosco nessuno non contento di stare in dad. Anche solo per poter dormire un’ora in più e essere già a casa finite le lezioni


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Va be però essere contenti in dad mi sembra la normalità. Ovvio che se l’unico ambiente dove puoi socializzare è la scuola la cosa cambia .
> *Io non conosco nessuno non contento di stare in dad*. Anche solo per poter dormire un’ora in più e essere già a casa finite le lezioni


Io il contrario.
Conosco studenti che non vedevano l'ora di tornare a scuola.
Dipende dal rapporto che si ha con essa.
Se ti piace studiare, la presenza è fondamentale.
Mia figlia è rinata da quando va a scuola.


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu dicevi che lei vorrebbe che facesse il padre. Lei ha detto che padre e figlio sono molto legati, quindi vorrebbe che facesse il padre come alter ego della madre.
> Non funziona così. Ognuno interpreta il ruolo come si sente.
> Possono esserci problemi su questo, ma ci si può confrontare sui ruoli, non aspettarsi che non ci siano interpretazioni individuali dei ruoli.


Non _dovrebbe funzionare_ così (in un mondo ideale), ma_ funziona spesso_ così.
In questi casi un genitore trascina l'altro.
Io noto che molto spesso i padri definiti pigri hanno mogli molto attive, forse troppo.
L'equilibrio nei ruoli è difficile da raggiungere.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non _dovrebbe funzionare_ così (in un mondo ideale), ma_ funziona spesso_ così.
> In questi casi un genitore trascina l'altro.
> Io noto che molto spesso i padri definiti pigri hanno mogli molto attive, forse troppo.
> L'equilibrio nei ruoli è difficile da raggiungere.


A volte fa anche comodo delegare


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> A volte fa anche comodo delegare


A volte. A volte è necessario.
Dipende, come sempre.
In questo caso non so.
Di solito noi uomini siamo meno portati a drammatizzare e a capire l'entità di determinati problemi, essendo mediamente anche meno ansiosi.
L'altro giorno mi ha scritto un mio amico che si è trovato la figlia anoressica, chiedendomi consigli.
La situazione era più o meno la stessa del post. La moglie molto allarmata e lui più sereno e possibilista.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Io il contrario.
> Conosco studenti che non vedevano l'ora di tornare a scuola.
> Dipende dal rapporto che si ha con essa.
> Se ti piace studiare, la presenza è fondamentale.
> Mia figlia è rinata da quando va a scuola.


Vogliamo fare una percentuale? 
Poi non dico che non esistano. Io parlandone in uff anche ragazzi studiosi (il mio non fa testo) erano ben lieti di star in dad. 
Dico però che non è una cosa da considerare “anormale “
Tua figlia socializza a scuola. Poi non si muoveva da casa non avendo amici vicini
I miei non sono mai rimasti in casa, tranne i due mesi dell’anno scorso. Vero anche che non hanno mai avuto amici veri tra i compagni di scuola, hanno amici nel nostro comune che conoscono dall’infanzia


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Vogliamo fare una percentuale?
> Poi non dico che non esistano. Io parlandone in uff anche ragazzi studiosi (il mio non fa testo) erano ben lieti di star in dad.
> Dico però che non è una cosa da considerare “anormale “
> Tua figlia socializza a scuola. Poi non si muoveva da casa non avendo amici vicini
> I miei non sono mai rimasti in casa, tranne i due mesi dell’anno scorso. Vero anche che non hanno mai avuto amici veri tra i compagni di scuola, hanno amici nel nostro comune che conoscono dall’infanzia


Mia figlia è sempre uscita. Ha sempre avute amicizie nei dintorni. Ogni giorno era fuori casa.
Conosce tutti nel mio comune, non ha mai avuto bisogno della scuola per socializzare.
Per anni ogni giorno avevamo in casa bambini e ragazzi.
Lei è un po' come me. Ama stare in mezzo alla gente, conoscere persone, vivere le situazioni.
Ultimamente non frequenta più tanto gli amici di zona, ma perché è cambiata. Avendo visto i suoi amici di prima capisco perché.
Da noi girano solo tamarri... Alcuni sono anche figli di spacciatori. Simpatici, eh, ma a una certa età... vuoi anche altro.
Ma lei ama anche la scuola, ha ottimi voti.
Perché uno che ama la scuola dovrebbe starsene a casa davanti a un computer solo per alzarsi più tardi la mattina?
Il bello nella vita è di avere una classe, un ufficio, una palestra, un luogo. Andarsene in centro in Milano e non nella nostra sonnacchiosa periferia. Io i ricordi di scuola li ho legati a un luogo specifico,
Altrimenti li chiamerei ricordi di... forum, di internet. Come questi.
La stessa differenza di scoparmi una ragazza dal vivo o fare sexting.
Del secondo non mantengo memoria, lo vivo come qualcosa di irreale, fantasioso.
idem le amicizie FB? Amicizie? Boh, ma chi sono?
I compagni di scuola li devi annusare e toccare, come le donne.
Mia figlia è una da abbracci. In camera ha una parete piena di foto di amiche e amici abbracciati.
Per me la vita è sempre fuori casa. Per lei idem.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu non sei lui. Magari lui ha avuto un percorso simile e lo considera normale.
> Ho detto spesso che per era proprio impensabile avere la “compagnia“. Fin da bambina vedevo questi gruppi sciamare per il quartiere e mi sembravano un po’ pecore dietro a un caprone. Quando sono diventata adolescente ho avuto l’amica del cuore e poche altre amiche. Sono una adulta molto socievole (i figli mi hanno preso in giro perché in Egitto mi hanno trovata a chiacchierare con una col burqa ) e con pochi amici decennali. Quando i miei figli adolescenti hanno avuto poche frequentazioni a me, ovviamente, è parso normale.
> Tu sei diversa e ti sembra  non capire tuo figlio.
> Tuo marito lo capisce.
> Forse tu hai difficoltà di comunicazione con tuo marito o lui ne ha con te e ti inquieta vedere tuo figlio simile a lui.


Mio marito ha sempre avuto un sacco di amici...
Ma amava anche stare solo...
Con mio figlio è legatissimo ma tende a non vedere i problemi...da piccolo aveva difficoltà a parlare in modo corretto....ho dovuto io decidere di portarlo dalla logopedista perché secondo il mio caro maritino non era necessario...
Invece?ha fatto delle sedute di gruppo di logopedia e adesso scandisce bene le parole e non ha difetti di pronuncia... perché? perché ho insistito io per portarcelo....
Poi ovvio...se lui fa tanto quello con cui giocare e scherzare... è più facile che il ragazzino ami stare in sua compagnia.... però...se c è qualche problema da chi arrivano?da me...
E va bene ...
Io sono quella che rompe i coglioni...lui no!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Mia figlia è sempre uscita. Ha sempre avute amicizie nei dintorni. Ogni giorno era fuori casa.
> Conosce tutti nel mio comune, non ha mai avuto bisogno della scuola per socializzare.
> Per anni ogni giorno avevamo in casa bambini e ragazzi.
> Lei è un po' come me. Ama stare in mezzo alla gente, conoscere persone, vivere le situazioni.
> ...


Hai sempre detto tu che non poteva vedere gli amici e che abitando in un comune era difficile che potesse frequentare gli amici 
Se adesso la versione è diversa mi adeguo.
Sulla scuola: ripeto al netto che a mio figlio non piace andare a scuola e quindi non fa testo. Fatto 100 i ragazzi che frequento o i figli di amici e colleghi, 80 erano ben lieti della dad. E non è che vadano male a scuola anzi. 
Se pensi solo all’esame di maturità che si svolgerà in una giornata senza scritti ecc ecc ovvio che la stragrande maggioranza sia contenta.
Ma di toccare e annusare i compagni se non sono amici sai che ti frega?
Parlo per i miei figli, non hanno amici virtuali, anche perché non li definirei amici, e non chattano con estranei o persone conosciute virtualmente. Lo faccio più io su questo forum. Amano il contatto e la frequentazione, ma appunto con chi ritengono amico non con i compagni di classi che fuori non frequentano


----------



## danny (28 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> *Hai sempre detto tu che non poteva vedere gli amici e che abitando in un comune era difficile che potesse frequentare gli amici*
> Se adesso la versione è diversa mi adeguo.


L'ho detto quando il mio comune era zona rossa. Gli amici che ha lei li ha tutti nel comune più vicino, che non è quello di residenza.
Oltre a quelli di Milano si intende. Il ragazzo invece ce l'ha nel comune di una che conosciamo entrambi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Mio marito ha sempre avuto un sacco di amici...
> Ma amava anche stare solo...
> Con mio figlio è legatissimo ma tende a non vedere i problemi...da piccolo aveva difficoltà a parlare in modo corretto....ho dovuto io decidere di portarlo dalla logopedista perché secondo il mio caro maritino non era necessario...
> Invece?ha fatto delle sedute di gruppo di logopedia e adesso scandisce bene le parole e non ha difetti di pronuncia... perché? perché ho insistito io per portarcelo....
> ...


Però devi anche considerare la differenza tra legame di causa e di causalità.
Mia figlia non pronunciava la S impura. Si è esercitata da sola e ha imparato. Non nego l’utilità della logopedia, figurati se la nego nel tuo caso di cui non so niente, ma non è detto che fosse indispensabile.
A me appari un po’ ansiosa.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Però devi anche considerare la differenza tra legame di causa e di causalità.
> Mia figlia non pronunciava la S impura. Si è esercitata da sola e ha imparato. Non nego l’utilità della logopedia, figurati se la nego nel tuo caso di cui non so niente, ma non è detto che fosse indispensabile.
> A me appari un po’ ansiosa.


Può anche essere...
Il piccolo aveva qualche diffettuccio in più...pensa che tra la prima valutazione e quella definitiva per poter essere inserito nel percorso di logopedia era persino peggiorato...tanto che la dottoresse mi aveva cazziato perché non era stato inserito prima...come se fosse colpa mia!


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non ti raccontano tutto.
> La figlia di un'amica picchia i familiari.
> Fa scene di isteria allucinanti in casa.
> Episodi terribili. E' in cura da anni.
> ...


Come dicevo ci sono casi importanti, ma sono una minima parte. 
La stragrande maggioranza non ha grosse problematiche. 
Se fosse diversamente saremmo una società all'estinzione.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Grazie Danny...
> Lo conoscevo già il fenomeno... è ben per quello che mi sono allarmata....
> Vero è che il piccolo è attaccato fin troppo a suo padre...altro che a me....
> È effettivamente troppo attaccato anche nel senso fisico.... banalmente se siamo fuori insieme ... Cerca continuamente un contatto con lui....in modo scherzoso perché è anche carino vederli...fanno tenerezza ....
> ...


Il 90% dei ragazzi ritiene la scuola media come il peggior incubo scolastico.
Ed entrambi i miei figli lo hanno confermato.
Non ti capisco perché non vuoi lasciarlo maturare.
Sarai mica gelosa del rapporto che ha col padre?


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il 90% dei ragazzi ritiene la scuola media come il peggior incubo scolastico.
> Ed entrambi i miei figli lo hanno confermato.
> Non ti capisco perché non vuoi lasciarlo maturare.
> Sarai mica gelosa del rapporto che ha vol padre?


Assolutamente non sono gelosa per nulla...
Anzi sono ben contenta di questa loro complicità!
La scuola media ... è una palestra di vita ...
Io dopo averle fatte (e da me ai tempi avevano una pessima fama...) ho pensato che avrei potuto andare in qualsiasi scuola superiore...tanto gente peggiore di quella trovata li non l avrei incontrata ..
E io ero nel gruppo di quelli ritenuti non i peggiori teppa...ma poco ci mancava...
Le medie servono...per imparare a sopravvivere...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> @bravagiulia75 75 Eventualmente curiosa qua.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Per stai ampiamente di vagando, scusa ma mi sembra eccessivo. Ha 14 anni sta da Dio col padre e giocano come ragazzini. 
In questo momento ha trovato la sua isola dorata con un genitore. Lasciateli in pace e fra 2 anni i problemi saranno altri. 
In questo momento sente il papà come il suo più grande amico, mi spieghi che malattia può essere.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Assolutamente non sono gelosa per nulla...
> Anzi sono ben contenta di questa loro complicità!
> La scuola media ... è una palestra di vita ...
> Io dopo averle fatte (e da me ai tempi avevano una pessima fama...) ho pensato che avrei potuto andare in qualsiasi scuola superiore...tanto gente peggiore di quella trovata li non l avrei incontrata ..
> ...


E allora lascialo superare questo gradino senza mettergli altre ansie


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E allora lascialo superare questo gradino senza mettergli altre ansie


Si....
Magari fra 3 mesi mi dirò che ho fatto troppo rumore per nulla....
Però... resta sempre un però...


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come dicevo ci sono casi importanti, ma sono una minima parte.
> La stragrande maggioranza non ha grosse problematiche.
> Se fosse diversamente saremmo una società all'estinzione.


Io non sono d’accordo sul tuo giudizio negativo rispetto al  chiedere un aiuto professionale, perché è un po’ come chi vuol fare l’idraulico, tanto bisogna solo pulire il sifone, e poi allaga la casa.
Ma sono d’accordo sulla fragilità contemporanea che mostra personalità che vanno in pezzi per eventi assolutamente normali della vita. Ci sono sessantenni sconvolti per la morte di un genitore, neanche avessero sei anni.
È ovvio che perdere un genitore da bambino potesse essere molto doloroso e incidere sulla personalità, ma per molti potrebbe bastare leggere fiabe e poi David Copperfield.
Non escludiamo che ci sia chi abbia bisogno di una psicoterapia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non sono d’accordo sul chiedere un aiuto professionale, perché è un po’ come chi vuol fare l’idraulico, tanto bisogna solo pulire il sifone, e poi allaga la casa.
> Ma sono d’accordo sulla fragilità contemporanea che mostra personalità che vanno in pezzi per eventi assolutamente normali della vita. Ci sono sessantenni sconvolti per la morte di un genitore, neanche avessero sei anni.
> È ovvio che perdere un genitore da bambino potesse essere molto doloroso e incidere sulla personalità, ma per molti potrebbe bastare leggere fiabe e poi David Copperfield.
> Non escludiamo che ci sia chi abbia bisogno di una psicoterapia.


Ecco la fragilità fa da padrona, su tutto.
A me sembra di vedere persone che hanno sempre situazione insormontabili, ingigantire e far diventare un caso di stato cose scontate.
Hai sentito della favola di biancaneve?
E che cazzo!!


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Il 90% dei ragazzi ritiene la scuola media come il peggior incubo scolastico.
> Ed entrambi i miei figli lo hanno confermato.
> Non ti capisco perché non vuoi lasciarlo maturare.
> Sarai mica gelosa del rapporto che ha col padre?


I miei figli hanno ancora un moto di orrore, sentendo nominare le medie.
È una età in cui o ci si adegua o ci si isola. Spesso è meglio isolarsi.


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si....
> Magari fra 3 mesi mi dirò che ho fatto troppo rumore per nulla....
> Però... resta sempre un però...


Lo sai che a 14 anni iniziano i cambiamenti fisici, e i maschi su vergognano come ladri? La voce, i baffetti, peli vari. 
Stagli vicino nel modo giusto, non prendetelo in giro


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ecco la fragilità fa da padrona, su tutto.
> A me sembra di vedere persone che hanno sempre situazione insormontabili, ingigantire e far diventare un caso di stato cose scontate.
> Hai sentito della favola di biancaneve?
> E che cazzo!!


Un po’ è “conversazione“. Fino agli 12 anni ho avuto una vicina di casa che parlava male di tutti.
Mia madre ai suoi racconti rispondeva “Oh davvero?” e altre espressioni simili. Ma rideva del gusto del pettegolezzo di questa, anche perché prevalentemente basato sul nulla. Attualmente si è trasferito in televisione e sui social quel tipo di dibattito. Ma ha il valore dello spettegolare al vicolo delle lavandaie.
Per quanto riguarda invece il malessere interiore, grazie al cielo e a Freud, viene riconosciuto e se ne può parlare senza vergogna. Non è più obbligatorio essere tutti eroi e madri coraggio che passano indenni tra le fiamme della vita.
La capacità di analisi è bloccata in molti da difese antiche per interpretazioni degli eventi bambine. Ma su queste interpretazioni può succedere di costruire castelli dell’orrore.
Galimberti sostiene che la letteratura possa dare risposte, ma generalmente chi sta male non ci sta con la testa per poter leggere, ad esempio, I Fratelli Karamazov. E non dirmi che quella famiglia non avrebbe trovato giovamento da una psicoterapia


----------



## patroclo (28 Maggio 2021)

...è dalla prima volta che ho letto il titolo di questo thread che mi viene da rispondere così


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...è dalla prima volta che ho letto il titolo di questo thread che mi viene da rispondere così


Hai concluso la psicoterapia?


----------



## patroclo (28 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Hai concluso la psicoterapia?


...sono in fase self-therapy, va bene uguale?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si....
> Magari fra 3 mesi mi dirò che ho fatto troppo rumore per nulla....
> Però... resta sempre un però...


Io la penso come te .
Non nei riguardi del padre ma per questa chiusura verso l’esterno 
Poi probabilmente è una questione di carattere e basta ma anche io starei in pensiero


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2021)

patroclo ha detto:


> ...sono in fase self-therapy, va bene uguale?


Credevo che la perplessità nascesse dall’aver superato tutto.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo sai che a 14 anni iniziano i cambiamenti fisici, e i maschi su vergognano come ladri? La voce, i baffetti, peli vari.
> Stagli vicino nel modo giusto, non prendetelo in giro


Concordo in pieno...ci manca essere preso in giro da un genitore...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno...ci manca essere preso in giro da un genitore...


Eppure succede... Pensano di sdrammatizzare e invece peggiorano la situazione


----------



## bravagiulia75 (28 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Eppure succede... Pensano di sdrammatizzare e invece peggiorano la situazione


E così viene minata quel poco di autostima che hanno...


----------



## Ginevra65 (28 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> E così viene minata quel poco di autostima che hanno...


Non ci pensano, minimizzano nel modo sbagliato.


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2021)

Foglia ha detto:


> Molto banalmente posso portarti l'esperienza con mia madre. La premessa è che non è andata mai a fare nessuna terapia, in effetti - come darle torto?  - lei è stata quella "giusta", e io quella "sbagliata": tanto per farti capire il "piano". Da adolescente, quando voleva lanciar qualche strale (ma neanche, secondo me nemmeno se ne rendeva conto, davvero) mi diceva che tra me e lei "di quando era giovane" non poteva esserci alcun confronto. Questo a una adolescente, capisci?  Il mondo per i miei si è sempre diviso in un catalogo di "belli", e di "brutti" (perché alla fine dei conti mio padre ha sempre avallato questo modo di pensare), e il resto erano doveri e.... boh, li definirei (anche se non è il termine esatto) "riscatti". L'ho già raccontato, ma serve a capire un pò il tipo: mi portò da bambina da un avvocato per valutare i pro e i contro di una separazione da mio padre. Lo sai perché? Questo capitò in concomitanza con il fatto che ricevette una eredità, ed era preoccupata (meglio non avrebbe voluto) metterla in comune con mio padre (a tacere il fatto che le eredità non ricadono mai nella comunione, ma all'epoca non ero in grado di dirglielo ). Oltre ad altre cose che ho raccontato. Era.... più o meno "in biella", diciamo così, o almeno in apparenza lo era , ma senza dubbio se all'epoca io fossi finita da uno psicologo certe problematiche (ben tenute "in famiglia") sarebbero anche saltate fuori (e inevitabilmente avrebbero comportato la messa in discussione di certi principi "educativi" e di certi comportamenti dei miei). Ed invece tutte queste cose erano (soprattutto questo a dire di mio padre) delle emerite stronzate, robe da matti e di gente che aveva per così dire i problemi "seri". Quando ero in depressione tra le poche e vaghe cose che ricordo (tendo a rimuovere "il brutto", con i pro e i contro che questo mio modo di essere comporta) ne ho presenti due. La prima fu un mettere le mani avanti (chissà per cosa poi?  ) dicendo che da loro mi ero per così dire "congedata sana", vale a dire che i casini erano sorti solo con il matrimonio. La seconda che ci tenne a dire (a una depressa!!!!  ) con mio padre fu che se ne non fossi nata per loro sarebbe stato certamente meglio.
> Son venuta su lo stesso, eh
> Ma la mia esperienza mi porta a pensarla molto diversamente da te: oggi certe opportunità sono state ampiamente sdoganate , e il fatto che vi siano genitori che coi figli parlano, e che ci tengano a correggere (pronti anche a correggersi, o per lo meno a cercare di capire certe dinamiche, a non lasciarle per così dire latenti a casa), beh, personalmente non posso che far altro che guardarlo in maniera positiva.
> Un'altra via è l'apertura al confronto con gli altri (che non significa "faccio come fanno gli altri", ma che mi apro alla possibilità che dagli altri io possa imparare). Anche in questo caso devo dire che sono venuta su in una famiglia abbastanza chiusa. Per me i confronti erano sui voti a scuola dei miei compagni, sui risultati (anche nello sport non ero "abbastanza brava"  ), su chi era meglio di me nel comportamento coi propri genitori.....
> Insomma, forse forse qualche problemino è nato anche da lì. Per me è già un successo rendermene conto ed evitare (provare ad  evitare  ) di passare questa eredità a mio figlio


Anche i miei chiusi, in tutto pure nel concedermi libertà e per libertà intendo che a 18,19,20 anni era in ammissibile che uscissi dopo le 19.
Quando ho avuto il primo figlio mi sono ripromessa di capire, non concedere a caso, di capire le necessità. E così faccio.
Mia figlia mi rimprovera ancora di non averle concesso libertà da adolescente, ma a 15 anni a ballare fino a mattina non ci pensi proprio.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> , ma a 15 anni a ballare fino a mattina non ci pensi proprio.


Su questo concordo anche io...anche se a mia  figlia concedo la libertà che mi chiede...senza troppi paletti...
Io d ragazza ho sempre avuto una buona libertà di movimento...ma avevo  cmq dei limiti...ed è giusto che i miei me li abbiamo imposti e ammetto che  i miei su quello e su tutto il testo sono stati degli ottimi genitori...
Se non li avessi avuti non sarei la persona che sono ora e avrei probabilmente buttato mezza vita nel cesso ..non esagero!
E cmq le cazzate non hanno un limite di orario...
Se uno vuole fare una boiata la fa alle 14 come alle 2 di notte...


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non sono convinta di questo aiuto, spesso trovo che se ne faccia abuso.
> Ma è un segno di debolezza, se chiedi aiuto per risolvere vuol dire che non riesci da solo.
> Che poi la si gira in altri termini per non abbattere ulteriormente la persona che lo richiede, mi sembra normale,  in caso contrario lo affosserebbe ulteriormente


Anche quando hai il diabete, o il covid, o qualunque altra patologia chiedi aiuto.
Come anche quando hai qualche acciacco osseo o muscolare, che provi ad andare dall’osteopata che oggi va tanto di moda perché fa molto più figo che non andare da un ortopedico.
Non vedo quindi perché se hai un problema psicologico non provi a chiedere aiuto a chi la psiche l’ha studiata.
Io nella mia vita giovanile, diciamo tra 5 e 20 anni ho avuto molte manie, tra le quali due, omicide e suicide.
Sono stato aiutato a mantenere solo le prime e si vive decisamente meglio.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Su questo concordo anche io...anche se a mia  figlia concedo la libertà che mi chiede...senza troppi paletti...
> Io d ragazza ho sempre avuto una buona libertà di movimento...ma avevo  cmq dei limiti...ed è giusto che i miei me li abbiamo imposti e ammetto che  i miei su quello e su tutto il testo sono stati degli ottimi genitori...
> Se non li avessi avuti non sarei la persona che sono ora e avrei probabilmente buttato mezza vita nel cesso ..non esagero!
> E cmq le cazzate non hanno un limite di orario...
> Se uno vuole fare una boiata la fa alle 14 come alle 2 di notte...


Certamente, ma più si è giovani, più si ha difficoltà di opporsi ai coetanei.
Mia figlia mi ringrazia ancora di averla tirata fuori da un paio di situazioni.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Certamente, ma più si è giovani, più si ha difficoltà di opporsi ai coetanei.
> Mia figlia mi ringrazia ancora di averla tirata fuori da un paio di situazioni.


Si ci credo....ci siamo passati tutti...dalle brutte situazioni....(diciamo che poi io da ragazza avevo la tendenza ad infilarmi nelle brutte situazioni...e devo ringraziare qualcuno in alto nel cielo per avermene fatto uscire quasi indenne...)
Al momento però ha un gruppo stretto con cui esce....e non potendo frequentare locali....al momento sono tranquilla...


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Si ci credo....ci siamo passati tutti...dalle brutte situazioni....(diciamo che poi io da ragazza avevo la tendenza ad infilarmi nelle brutte situazioni...e devo ringraziare qualcuno in alto nel cielo per avermene fatto uscire quasi indenne...)
> Al momento però ha un gruppo stretto con cui esce....e non potendo frequentare locali....al momento sono tranquilla...


Erano situazioni del tutto normali una con una compagna di classe (con cui avrebbe dovuto produrre qualcosa) che invece  l’aveva trascinata a perdere tempo. Ci voleva un adulto che desse i limiti.
L‘altra situazione era una sera d’estate in cui aveva incrociato dei compagni che poi si erano nascosti. La mia chiamata decisa le era servita per sganciarsi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (29 Maggio 2021)

Da


Brunetta ha detto:


> Erano situazioni del tutto normali una con una compagna di classe (con cui avrebbe dovuto produrre qualcosa) che invece  l’aveva trascinata a perdere tempo. Ci voleva un adulto che desse i limiti.
> L‘altra situazione era una sera d’estate in cui aveva incrociato dei compagni che poi si erano nascosti. La mia chiamata decisa le era servita per sganciarsi.


Dai tutto sommato cose risolvibili con l aiuto di in adulto....nulla di irriparabile...


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Anche quando hai il diabete, o il covid, o qualunque altra patologia chiedi aiuto.
> Come anche quando hai qualche acciacco osseo o muscolare, che provi ad andare dall’osteopata che oggi va tanto di moda perché fa molto più figo che non andare da un ortopedico.
> Non vedo quindi perché se hai un problema psicologico non provi a chiedere aiuto a chi la psiche l’ha studiata.
> Io nella mia vita giovanile, diciamo tra 5 e 20 anni ho avuto molte manie, tra le quali due, omicide e suicide.
> Sono stato aiutato a mantenere solo le prime e si vive decisamente meglio.


Io dal medico sarà 2 anni che non vado. 
Devo stare proprio male x andarci. 
A casa mia ridono quando mi curò...... 
Latte e cognac assesta tutto


----------



## Ginevra65 (29 Maggio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Su questo concordo anche io...anche se a mia  figlia concedo la libertà che mi chiede...senza troppi paletti...
> Io d ragazza ho sempre avuto una buona libertà di movimento...ma avevo  cmq dei limiti...ed è giusto che i miei me li abbiamo imposti e ammetto che  i miei su quello e su tutto il testo sono stati degli ottimi genitori...
> Se non li avessi avuti non sarei la persona che sono ora e avrei probabilmente buttato mezza vita nel cesso ..non esagero!
> E cmq le cazzate non hanno un limite di orario...
> Se uno vuole fare una boiata la fa alle 14 come alle 2 di notte...


Certo che non c'è orario x le stupidate, però... ... Meglio evitare di assecondare, c'eri ambienti sono pericolosi soprattutto per i giovanissimi


----------



## Pincopallino (29 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io dal medico sarà 2 anni che non vado.
> Devo stare proprio male x andarci.
> A casa mia ridono quando mi curò......
> Latte e cognac assesta tutto


A casa tua puoi fare quello che ti pare.
a me interessa meno di zero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> A casa tua puoi fare quello che ti pare.
> a me interessa meno di zero.


Sapessi a me quanto frega di te


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sapessi a me quanto frega di te


Ottimo.
Tuttavia, nonostante il menefreghismo reciproco, ti è stato spiegato anche da altri che stai dicendo cacate, ma non capisci comunque.
Oppure non vuoi capire che è pure peggio.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Io dal medico sarà 2 anni che non vado.
> Devo stare proprio male x andarci.
> A casa mia ridono quando mi curò......
> Latte e cognac assesta tutto


Sono anch’io come te.
Però non è che chi si cura sia sciocco, ipocondriaco o debole, semplicemente è più attento alla prevenzione.


----------



## perplesso (30 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono anch’io come te.
> Però non è che chi si cura sia sciocco, ipocondriaco o debole, semplicemente è più attento alla prevenzione.


però può anche essere ipocondriaco


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2021)

perplesso ha detto:


> però può anche essere ipocondriaco


In questo caso sarebbe utile far morire un cerbiatto


----------



## bravagiulia75 (30 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> In questo caso sarebbe utile far morire un cerbiatto



Approvo in pieno
Io ho adottato il motto...tanto prima o poi passa...
Su tutto anche sul mal di denti...
Solo che lì non era passato un cazz...anzi....
Però sul testo di solito funziona


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sono anch’io come te.
> Però non è che chi si cura sia sciocco, ipocondriaco o debole, semplicemente è più attento alla prevenzione.


Come ho già detto su certe situazioni comprendo l'aiuto di uno specialista. 
Su un buon numero di casi ritengo che sia completamente inutile. Se fossi un terapeuta , ti direi l'esatto contrario se no farei la fame. 
Comunque ognuno è libero di investire tempo e denaro dove ritiene opportuno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ottimo.
> Tuttavia, nonostante il menefreghismo reciproco, ti è stato spiegato anche da altri che stai dicendo cacate, ma non capisci comunque.
> Oppure non vuoi capire che è pure peggio.


Gli altri non sono io, se vogliono spendere il loro tempo e denaro, parlando con uno sconosciuto liberi di farlo, a me non interessa proprio.
Le mie cacate sono aggratis, tu pensa quando te le dice uno che costa fiori di soldi dopo 2 anni di terapia.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Gli altri non sono io, se vogliono spendere il loro tempo e denaro, parlando con uno sconosciuto liberi di farlo, a me non interessa proprio.
> Le mie cacate sono aggratis, tu pensa quando te le dice uno che costa fiori di soldi dopo 2 anni di terapia.


Sono cagate solo per chi non ne ha bisogno.
sono un po’ come i farmaci, se non ne hai bisogno inutile prenderli.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Come ho già detto su certe situazioni comprendo l'aiuto di uno specialista.
> Su un buon numero di casi ritengo che sia completamente inutile. Se fossi un terapeuta , ti direi l'esatto contrario se no farei la fame.
> Comunque ognuno è libero di investire tempo e denaro dove ritiene opportuno.


Ma il buon numero di casi di cui parli, hai fatto tu la diagnosi personalmente o te li ha detti tuo cugino?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Ma il buon numero di casi di cui parli, hai fatto tu la diagnosi personalmente o te li ha detti tuo cugino?


Conosco una psicologa che lavora per il tribunale di Milano e non è mia cugina. Se proprio vuoi sapere con chi è imparentata glielo chiedo


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> Sono cagate solo per chi non ne ha bisogno.
> sono un po’ come i farmaci, se non ne hai bisogno inutile prenderli.


E vabbè se non vuoi capire, pazienza, ci sono farmaci importanti ed altri placebo.


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Conosco una psicologa che lavora per il tribunale di Milano e non è mia cugina. Se proprio vuoi sapere con chi è imparentata glielo chiedo


Tu hai scritto che tu ritieni che su un buon numero di casi sia completamente inutile non che una psicologa che conosci ti ha detto ecc ecc ecc.
Delle due l’una, tu lo ritieni perché hai esperienza oppure tu lo dici per sentito dire?


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E vabbè se non vuoi capire, pazienza, ci sono farmaci importanti ed altri placebo.


Tranquilla ho capito benissimo invece.
Purtroppo.


----------



## Nocciola (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E vabbè se non vuoi capire, pazienza, ci sono farmaci importanti ed altri placebo.


Secondo te gli psicofarmaci sono placebo?


----------



## Ginevra65 (30 Maggio 2021)

Nocciola ha detto:


> Secondo te gli psicofarmaci sono placebo?


Non mi sono spiegata, ci sono farmaci importanti con cui vengono trattate situazione importanti, esempio che riporti trattamento con psicofarmaci ed altre situazione in cui vengono dati dei placebo nessun  farmaco perché è una situazione non grave, tuttavia viene  somministrato qualcosa per dare sicurezza alla persona



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tu hai scritto che tu ritieni che su un buon numero di casi sia completamente inutile non che una psicologa che conosci ti ha detto ecc ecc ecc.
> Delle due l’una, tu lo ritieni perché hai esperienza oppure tu lo dici per sentito dire?


C'è riscontro tra quanto mi viene raccontato e situazioni analoghe che che conosco.



Pincopallista ha detto:


> Tranquilla ho capito benissimo invece.
> Purtroppo.


Fortunatamente il mondo è bello perché vario/avariato


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Maggio 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Fortunatamente il mondo è bello perché vario/avariato


Già...noto.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Per stai ampiamente di vagando, scusa ma mi sembra eccessivo. Ha 14 anni sta da Dio col padre e giocano come ragazzini.
> In questo momento ha trovato la sua isola dorata con un genitore. Lasciateli in pace e fra 2 anni i problemi saranno altri.
> In questo momento sente il papà come il suo più grande amico, mi spieghi che malattia può essere.


Non lo so.
Il mio vicino di casa ha un figlio hikikomori.
Il ragazzo perse un amico a 13 anni, morto per arresto cardiaco. Ricordo ancora quella sera.  Il padre del ragazzino morto urlava in cortile.
Da allora questo ragazzo non è più uscito di casa,  ha interrotto gli studi, non ha un amico, non lavora, mai avuta una ragazza.
Ha più di 30 anni.
Non è l'unico che conosco che ha problemi di questo tipo, ma sicuramente il più grave.


----------



## danny (3 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Concordo in pieno...ci manca essere preso in giro da un genitore...


Oh capita. 
Ne ho viste di tutti i colori. 
A volte sono i peggiori nemici. 
Avevo un amico che era fan di Maso.
A 40 anni non aveva perso la sua ammirazione per qualcosa che avrebbe voluto lui avere il coraggio di fare da ragazzo. 
Questo mio amico, alla fine, è arrivato a due divorzi nella sua vita.


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Non lo so.
> Il mio vicino di casa ha un figlio hikikomori.
> Il ragazzo perse un amico a 13 anni, morto per arresto cardiaco. Ricordo ancora quella sera.  Il padre del ragazzino morto urlava in cortile.
> Da allora questo ragazzo non è più uscito di casa,  ha interrotto gli studi, non ha un amico, non lavora, mai avuta una ragazza.
> ...


Stiamo parlando di un 14enne che si vedrà brutto come un rospo. 
Si sente sicuro col genitore in questo momento, aspetta che prenda confidenza col suo nuovo corpo poi se ne riparla. 
Il figlio di brava giulia non ha subito nessun grave trauma. Suvvia!!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Oh capita.
> Ne ho viste di tutti i colori.
> A volte sono i peggiori nemici.
> Avevo un amico che era fan di Maso.
> ...


..minchia...
Ma maso li ha uccisi per i soldi...non perché avesse avuto un infanzia traumatica... rovinata...
C è diffe


Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un 14enne che si vedrà brutto come un rospo.
> Si sente sicuro col genitore in questo momento, aspetta che prenda confidenza col suo nuovo corpo poi se ne riparla.
> Il figlio di brava giulia non ha subito nessun grave trauma. Suvvia!!


Si è vero nessun trauma....
E va beh che sono la mamma...
Ma il piccolo è proprio bello!!!!
C è chi gli fa il filo ...adesso e anche prima...
alle elementari...una ragazzina....che aveva già istinti sessuali belli marcati...scrisse su un libro della biblioteca....che voleva toccare ed essere toccata...e sotto dopo questa bella affermazione...
Amo nome e cognome di mio figlio...
Ciò quando me l hanno raccontato....sono rimasta basita.. 
E non contenta ha fatto poi tutta l estate a mandare su wa a mio figlio messaggini con cuoricini e foto...per fortuna vestita!!!
Ho detto a mio figlio di bloccarla...questa era mezza matta...
Ma sicuramente adesso ha un paio di compagne di classe che gli fanno una bella corte...
Ma lui...vive ancora su un altro pianeta....
Però sicuramente si sentirà insicuro....


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> ..minchia...
> Ma maso li ha uccisi per i soldi...non perché avesse avuto un infanzia traumatica... rovinata...
> C è diffe
> 
> ...


È normale a quell'età, poi dipende tanto dal carattere


----------



## bravagiulia75 (3 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> È normale a quell'età, poi dipende tanto dal carattere


Essere insicuri?si....col tempo dovrebbe perderla...me lo auguro....anche se il mondo è pieno anche di adulti insicuri ...
Vedremo!!!


----------



## Ginevra65 (3 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Essere insicuri?si....col tempo dovrebbe perderla...me lo auguro....anche se il mondo è pieno anche di adulti insicuri ...
> Vedremo!!!


Magari è solo timidezza, che da un lato è pure peggio. 
Mio figlio è timidissimo al contrario di mia figlia. Proprio l'opposto.


----------



## Brunetta (3 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Magari è solo timidezza, che da un lato è pure peggio.
> Mio figlio è timidissimo al contrario di mia figlia. Proprio l'opposto.


Ma anche riservatezza.
Crescendo ognuno ha la propria personalità e i propri interessi.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Oggi ho sentito una mia carissima amica...
Per restare in tema di psicologi a supporto dei ns figli...
Beh sua figlia su consiglio di un'insegnante sta andando dallo psicologo a scuola (abbiamo anche noi questo servizio nelle ns scuole medie)...

Così... perché l insegnante ha percepito un disagio....adesso è stata convocata anche lei per un confronto...
Lei è un po'come me...mette i paletti...dei limiti pome dei traguardi...
Il marito in tutto questo....non ha aperto bocca
Quindi ipotizzo che a l aiuto di una persona esterna serva e che noi mamme siamo generalmente le rompicoglioni...i papà no....(papà del forum non mangiatemi...parlo veramente in generale...ma anche vedendo le varie famiglie che frequento....)


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oggi ho sentito una mia carissima amica...
> Per restare in tema di psicologi a supporto dei ns figli...
> Beh sua figlia su consiglio di un'insegnante sta andando dallo psicologo a scuola (abbiamo anche noi questo servizio nelle ns scuole medie)...
> 
> ...


Sappi che se il servizio psicologia della scuola non viene utilizzato viene eliminato.
Ovvio che per mantenerlo gli insegnanti ogni tot ci inviano gli allievi.
Come dicevo anche a me è capitato, il disagio di mia figlia, 2 sedute e ci hanno mandato a casa.
Il fatto non sussiste.   ....
Le mamme è noto che rompono i coglioni, quindi sempre bene non esagerare


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma anche riservatezza.
> Crescendo ognuno ha la propria personalità e i propri interessi.


Vero, mio figlio da piccolo età sfacciato, brillante. Ha iniziato a cambiare con la materna


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Sappi che se il servizio psicologia della scuola se non viene utilizzato viene eliminato.
> Ovvio che per mantenerlo gli insegnanti ogni tot ci inviano gli allievi.
> Come dicevo anche a me è capitato, il disagio di mia figlia, 2 sedute e ci hanno mandato a casa.
> Il fatto non sussiste.   ....
> Le mamme è noto che rompono i coglioni, quindi sempre bene non esagerare


Non avevo pensato alla necessità...di mandarci qualcuno per mantenerlo....
Ci sta...
E cmq è sempre parlare con qualcuno...di magari banalmente un minimo disagio...
Io da ragazza ci sarei andata volentieri...ma in quegli anni non c era questa possibilità ..
Avevo un mio amico/ragazzo andava privatamente da uno psicologo perché aveva un forte disagio col padre ..con me su questo non si è mai aperto....
Ma gli ha impedito di avere un adolescente spensierata....quando avrebbe potuto avercela.. 

Ma la mente umana è un campo minato...
E lui un ragazzo sensibilissimo quanto bello però...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Vero, mio figlio da piccolo età sfacciato, brillante. Ha iniziato a cambiare con la materna


Il mio dopo una lunga  operazione..... effettivamente prima era un cucciolo fantastico...dopo lentamente è cambiato....


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non avevo pensato alla necessità...di mandarci qualcuno per mantenerlo....
> Ci sta...
> E cmq è sempre parlare con qualcuno...di magari banalmente un minimo disagio...
> Io da ragazza ci sarei andata volentieri...ma in quegli anni non c era questa possibilità ..
> ...


Togliti sto sasso dalla scarpa, portacelo alla peggio per un po non ti rivolge la parola



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Il mio dopo una lunga  operazione..... effettivamente prima era un cucciolo fantastico...dopo lentamente è cambiato....


Cercano di stare bene, chi siamo noi per scegliere come devono vivere



bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Non avevo pensato alla necessità...di mandarci qualcuno per mantenerlo....
> Ci sta...
> E cmq è sempre parlare con qualcuno...di magari banalmente un minimo disagio...
> Io da ragazza ci sarei andata volentieri...ma in quegli anni non c era questa possibilità ..
> ...


Ma... Adolescenza spensierata, forse nei film
L'adolescenza è un mix di emozioni talmente amplificate che parlare di spensieratezza mi pare esagerato


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Ma... Adolescenza spensierata, forse nei film
> L'adolescenza è un mix di emozioni talmente amplificate che parlare di spensieratezza mi pare esagerato


Beh spensierata vista a posteriori...se poi ci si blocca con dei problemi seri che devi risolvere con l ausilio di farmaci...vivi degli anni in una maniera differente da come l avresti potuta vivere


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh spensierata vista a posteriori...se poi ci si blocca con dei problemi seri che devi risolvere con l ausilio di farmaci...vivi degli anni in una maniera differente da come l avresti potuta vivere


E siamo sempre lì, ci sono cose molto serie ed altre no. Il disagio momentaneo e la malattia cronica.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> E siamo sempre lì, ci sono cose molto serie ed altre no. Il disagio momentaneo e la malattia cronica.


Il suo purtroppo non era un disagio momentaneo...
È andato avanti anni ..
Ci saremmo potuti mettere insieme...ma non è stato fattibile in quel momento...peccato...ci piacevano molto...
Ogni tanto ripenso a lui con estrema dolcezza


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> *Sappi che se il servizio psicologia della scuola non viene utilizzato viene eliminato.
> Ovvio che per mantenerlo gli insegnanti ogni tot ci inviano gli allievi.*
> Come dicevo anche a me è capitato, il disagio di mia figlia, 2 sedute e ci hanno mandato a casa.
> Il fatto non sussiste.   ....
> Le mamme è noto che rompono i coglioni, quindi sempre bene non esagerare


E quale vantaggio ne traggono gli insegnanti?


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Cercano di stare bene, chi siamo noi per scegliere come devono vivere


Questo è un principio sacro.
Il punto è riuscire a capire quando intervenire e quando no.
È una cosa difficile, ma è anche doloroso per un genitore accettare di non dovere interferire.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E quale vantaggio ne traggono gli insegnanti?


L'Istituto ne trae, quindi anche le insegnanti. 
Molti genitori si sentono tranquilli sapendo che c'è un sostegno.


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è un principio sacro.
> Il punto è riuscire a capire quando intervenire e quando no.
> È una cosa difficile, ma è anche doloroso per un genitore accettare di non dovere interferire.


Lo dici a me, che mi preoccupo per tutto. 
Ho imparato a pazientare, anche se poi di notte non riesco a dormire


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> L'Istituto ne trae, quindi anche le insegnanti.
> Molti genitori si sentono tranquilli sapendo che c'è un sostegno.


Può essere un vantaggio per fare apparire ricca l’offerta formativa.
Ma agli insegnanti non interessa se non nella misura in cui la trovano utile per i ragazzi. Non ne ricavano guadagni, ne ricavano lavoro suppletivo e la mancanza di una opportunità come quella, non rende un istituto così poco attraente da causare un calo di iscrizioni.
Puoi pensare che sia inutile, ma non che sia interesse degli insegnanti.


----------



## Brunetta (4 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Lo dici a me, che mi preoccupo per tutto.
> Ho imparato a pazientare, anche se poi di notte non riesco a dormire


Io ho dato molta autonomia e ho avuto fiducia nelle loro risorse molto presto.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Può essere un vantaggio per fare apparire ricca l’offerta formativa.
> Ma agli insegnanti non interessa se non nella misura in cui la trovano utile per i ragazzi. Non ne ricavano guadagni, ne ricavano lavoro suppletivo e la mancanza di una opportunità come quella, non rende un istituto così poco attraente da causare un calo di iscrizioni.
> Puoi pensare che sia inutile, ma non che sia interesse degli insegnanti.


Comunque sia lo promuovono


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> Stiamo parlando di un 14enne che si vedrà brutto come un rospo.
> Si sente sicuro col genitore in questo momento, aspetta che prenda confidenza col suo nuovo corpo poi se ne riparla.
> Il figlio di brava giulia non ha subito nessun grave trauma. Suvvia!!


E chi lo sa. Non lo conosco, ovvio che si parla per probabilità.
La mia amica coetanea di Bravagiulia75 che più o meno fa la stessa sua vita ha un figlio che in quel caso conosco nelle stesse condizioni.  Un po' le ho accostate.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Oggi ho sentito una mia carissima amica...
> Per restare in tema di psicologi a supporto dei ns figli...
> Beh sua figlia su consiglio di un'insegnante sta andando dallo psicologo a scuola (abbiamo anche noi questo servizio nelle ns scuole medie)...
> 
> ...


Noi siamo il contrario. 
Mia moglie ha un'avversione per la psicologia. 
Mia figlia ed io no. 
Però mediamente i papà sono più rilassato, in genere.


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Beh spensierata vista a posteriori...se poi ci si blocca con dei problemi seri che devi risolvere con l ausilio di farmaci...vivi degli anni in una maniera differente da come l avresti potuta vivere


Io mi ricordo di un adolescenza di merda, a dire il vero.


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Giugno 2021)

danny ha detto:


> E chi lo sa. Non lo conosco, ovvio che si parla per probabilità.
> La mia amica coetanea di Bravagiulia75 che più o meno fa la stessa sua vita ha un figlio che in quel caso conosco nelle stesse condizioni.  Un po' le ho accostate.


Tutto è possibile, ma lei stessa ha confermato.. 
Forse è bene non esagerare, certo se si dovesse vedere reazioni gravi, posso capire. 
Ma l'adolescenza va fatto vivere


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Essere insicuri?si....col tempo dovrebbe perderla...me lo auguro....anche se il mondo è pieno anche di adulti insicuri ...
> Vedremo!!!


Fra un paio di anni ne riparliamo. Vedrai che ti sembrerà un'altra persona.


----------



## bravagiulia75 (5 Giugno 2021)

Vera ha detto:


> Fra un paio di anni ne riparliamo. Vedrai che ti sembrerà un'altra persona.



Guarda spero di darti ragione al 1000 per cento!!!!
Poi mi lamenterò che esce troppo?


----------



## danny (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda spero di darti ragione al 1000 per cento!!!!
> Poi mi lamenterò che esce troppo?


Un po' ansiosa sei, quindi... Sì.


----------



## Vera (5 Giugno 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Guarda spero di darti ragione al 1000 per cento!!!!
> Poi mi lamenterò che esce troppo?


Siccome sembri proprio una spacca maroni, sì


----------

